# BYC Edu thread, keep on rambling - HERE incubation Qs answered, lots of information!!



## DwayneNLiz

*This is an incubation/hatch/chick/chicken*
*help & Learning thread.*
* There is a lot of time to kill in between set & hatch that we fill with chatter.*
*Especially for those*
*pacing back & forth at hatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*Jump in anytime we love to help.*​
*Educational*
*Incubation & Hatching*
*Learn everything from*
*hatching to processing & so very much more through questions and chatting!*
*Hosts, BantyChooks and many many more!*




*A few of Sally's BYC Articles & Threads...*
*Hatching 101 CLICK HERE*
* ~ Guide to ASSISTED Hatching CLICK HERE~*
*Incubating w/Friends Thread*
*NOTES section click HERE   *
*Cabinet Coolerbator  ~ Coolerbators
Pallet Coops ~ Saloon Coop ~ Pallet Duck House & Duck Care 
Processing Support Group ~ PINTEREST ALL POULTRY
~ Our Serama House of Littles Click HERE ~ Mushy Chick Disease ~ Nasty Chicken Butt ~ Easy no Strain Fermented Feed ~ Easy 5gal Waterer*

_*UPDATE:  *_*I have pulled extremely helpful NOTES, LINKS & Informational* *Post Links from the incubation thread for EVERYONE'S convenience and will continue to put them HERE:  *http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/incubating-w-friends-helpful-notes-links-informational-post-links




*Incubation Notes, Images, Videos & Links*
Including *SHIPPED EGGS* INCUBATION Techniques.

*Expected Hatch Rate*

Don’t count your chickens before they are hatched, or even after for that matter!

Shipped eggs have a MUCH lower hatch rate.

The percent hatchability in the commercial poultry industry ranges from 78-88%.

*SHIPPED EGGS*
*Shipped Eggs = Change Of Plans!* post #53845

*REQUEST HOW YOU WANT YOUR eggs SHIPPED PEOPLE!!!!  *

*HOW TO REQUEST AND SHIP EGGS Sally Sunshine Way...*

HOWTOREQUESTANDSHIPEGGSSallySunshineWay.docx 940k .docx file

*COLD? REQUESTING HEAT PACKS discussion* post #32219

*Heat packs for shipping animals/etc* http://www.tsksupply.com/categories/Heat-Packs/



*Percent Fertility* is the percentage of fertile eggs of all eggs set.

% Fertility   =   # of fertile eggs

                         # of total eggs set


*Percent Hatchability* is the percentage of fertile eggs which actually hatched out as live young.

% Hatchability =   # of eggs which hatch out

                              # of fertile eggs



http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/2902/2902-1090/2902-1090_pdf.pdf




*--------------------------------------------------------------------*
Originally Posted by *Sally Sunshine* 




*Incubating w/Friends Notes & Links *
*Because sometimes notes work Better than Brains!*

*Changes to Antibiotics Regulations Coming December 2016 most will need RX   post #53348 *
_By Dr. Mike Apley    _ *List of Affected Applications/MEDICINES CLICK HERE*


*Here is the thread link, come join us! *
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1...ing-hosts-bantychooks-and-many-many-more/0_20


*INCUBATORS*
*CHOOSING an INCUBATOR & SUGGESTIONS * post #1901

*Incubator Accessories & PARTS* click HERE or item below...


Spoiler: click here




Egg Turners (16)


*Strombergs  Egg Turners* HERE


Fan Kits (6)


Egg Candlers (3)


Egg Incubator Thermostats (11)


Humidity Control (3)


Thermometers & Hygrometers (9)


Replacement Parts (35)


DIY Incubator Parts & Kits (45)


IncuKits (7)


Advance Incubator Humidity Pumps


Egg & Incubation Disinfectant


*CIRCULATED AIR FAN KIT FOR LITTLE GIANT 9200 click * HERE


*Circulated Air Fan Kit for the Little Giant 9300 Incubator click* HERE


*IncuKit™ XL for Cabinet Incubators All-in-one thermostat, heater, fan control unit click* HERE   


*GQF Cabinet incubators MANUAL, DIAGRAMS and parts.* * pdf Click HERE*


*Strombergs Incubator Parts Click* HERE




 
*TIPS TRICKS for Incubators*
*ADD a LEGO to your dial of cheap styrofoam incubator to make minor adjustments!* post #38133

*Wrapping an incubator for steadier temperatures* post #25454

*R Com 20 MAX Egg Turning Song video of turnin*g post #25776

*Hov-A-Bator guide & which direction turns heat up and down! * post #42178

*Incubator Warehouse heat won't go up* post #46629

*Adding Fans and Thermostats*
*THE IMPORTANCE OF FANS and HOW TO ADD ONE to your STYRO!* post #58100

*6" 240 cfm DUCT FAN for cabinets* *all sizes *click HERE

*THERMOSTATS/TEMP CONTROLLERS: **Also see Incubator Accessories and Parts Above


*Temperature Controller Thermostat Control Switch Unit 1 Relay Output with Sensor* CLICK HERE


*STC-1000 Digital Temp.Controller w/Sensor AC110V Install/Wiring Diagrams* post #63789


*How a wafer Thermostat Works* Click HERE* &* HERE


*Hot water heater Thermostats, Must get drilled Watch Video* HERE* & See  *CoolerBATOR
*HEATING ELEMENTS: **Also see Incubator Accessories and Parts Above


*Aluminum PTC Heating Element Thermostat Heater Plates* Click HERE*  & Ceramic Thermostatics* Click HERE


*Incubator incubator heat elements* Click HERE


*Replacing LG thermostat & wafer stuff *post #13845


*Replacing a wafer with digital and keeping a wafer as backup *post #22856
*Homemade DIY Incubators*
*BYC MEMBERS' *Homemade Incubators CLICK HERE

CABINET COOLER INCUBATOR

CoolerBATOR

*RUSH LANE~ MUST SEE B4 DIY * https://www.youtube.com/user/RushLanePoultry

*Links to 'bator building!* post #4423

*WINE / Fridge COOLER DIY:*


Spoiler: click here




https://seventreesfarm.wordpress.com/2013/12/16/new-incubator-more-trial-more-error-more-fun/


*chaos' Wineobator* post #95461

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/wine-cooler-incubator-winner-of-the-2009-diy-incubator-contest


http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1052404/time-to-build-another-incubator#post_16200994


http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/chrystalgails-chicken-incubator


*Silverhair Mini fridge homemade Incubator* post #29128 post #24731


*TheGonzo's Incubator *post #4423


*Joey's bator* CLICK HERE



*CABINET DIY:*


Spoiler: click here




*Cabinet Cooler Incubator Click *CABINET/COOLERBATOR


*Hatcher pans examples for cabinets * post #27306


*Fires cabinet* post #34279


*Creating a Sportsman type Incubator* http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/da-bator


*canadachickens' Bator Build *post #64264



*Cooler DIY Incubators & Box Bators:*


Spoiler: click here




*Cooler Incubator HOW TO * *Click *CoolerBATOR


*Benny's BATOR BUILD *post #64262


*Build your own Incubator with the STC-1000* CLICK HERE


*Simple double box incubator "put together"* click HERE


*Attimus' wooden bator build* post #67953


*fresnofarmer* post #32058 post #32065  post #40845 post #42282


*chicknlove's cooler bator build!* post #39395


*CliftonFarmer's cooler bator build begins* post #32561 post #33354


*Coolerbator country lovin* post #45089 post #45859


*Bubbles' BinBator Parts links* post #57698* use at least 60 CFM in cooler for fan*


*mrleeroy's coolerbator build!* post #58093


*Alilsassy's ice chest bator* post #22795


*LocalYokel coolerbator mid fan *post #24900


*The Bordeaux-Bator Ozexpat's build* post #1495


*Liz's bator build *post #1


*Frying pan incubator?* http://www.fowlvisions.com/homemade-egg-incubator/




 
*HOW TO SEAL a BATOR* Click HERE

*HOW Many VENT HOLES do I NEED? *post #24735

*DIY WAFER thermostat with ASSEMBLY *Click HERE

*Alternate heat source instead of lightbulbs *post #24280

*Wiring diagrams for incubator *post #5

post #28906

*Aquarium Cheap light to see in Bators* post #68412

*Thermostat *post #26329

*Coolerbator wiring help & how a wafer thermo works *http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1...ds-w-host-sally-sunshine/127740#post_17310062 & http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1...ds-w-host-sally-sunshine/127910#post_17311580

*DIY Turners & Egg Trays & Hatching Baskets Mics*
*Awesome Turner IDEA PLEXI GLASS!!* post #80006

*How to put a turner back together *post #63577

*Benny's Awesome MANUAL horizontal EGG TURNER* post #64262

*DIY turner upright cooler* post #13722

*Easy manual egg carton pvs turners* click HERE*   and another* in HERE

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/9302/semi-automatic-egg-turner

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/bens-hens-diy-incubator

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/9302/semi-automatic-egg-turner/10#post_67770

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/968827/my-diy-automatic-egg-turner

*Homemade automatic or manual HORIZONTAL egg turner* CLICK HERE

*Horizontal DIY Turner* post #64675

*DIY Quail Turner* post #64682

*Sally's manual cabinet turner with trays* post #32186

*Manual PVC turner for incubator * HERE

*Hatching baskets Egg Trays and sizes/depths* post #64634

*DIY Egg Tray Hatching Baskets out of Hardware Cloth* post #64620

*CHEAP EGG TRAYS* click here  and HERE

*Egg trays, also look at* Cutler Supply* and* Hawkhead Hatchery Equipment

*GFQ Turner Supplemental Maintenance Manual with detailed images**  PDF CLICK HERE*

*Rotisserie motor considered using with a timer chkncanoe * CLICK HERE

*Rotisserie Motor - NEW MODEL 6RPM *Click HERE

*Replacement Egg Turner Motor for Little Giant, HovaBator, and Farm Innovators *Click HERE

*Cleaning Incubator and Equipment *
*FUMIGATION OF HATCHING EGGS AND EQUIPMENT *post #48689

*CLEAN INCUBATOR BEFORE AND AFTER USE *post #48689

*COLLECTING, WASHING & EGG STORAGE*
*Washing, Cuticle, Sweating eggs *post #63837

*How to Tell the Age of a Chicken* post #8494

*Digital Egg Scale - Accurate Humidity Measurement and Egg Sizing* HERE

*ZONES OF COLD INJURY fro EMBRYONIC DEVELOPMENT *post #36213

*PULLET EGGS To set or Not?* post #40234

*DOUBLE YOLKERS NOT suggested but they can hatch with assistance* post #46649
*BIRTH DEFECTS CONVERSATION AND INFO ON WORMERS!!* post #25078

*Abstract DIPPING EGGS IN VITAMIN C *post #33828

*Pre-Incubation Warming of Chicken Eggs* post #65812

*Hydrogen peroxide as an alternative hatching egg disinfectant *post #23299

*Egg Quality:*

*the BEST read on the Factors Affecting Egg Internal Quality and Egg Shell Quality in Laying Hens*

https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jpsa/41/3/41_3_161/_pdf


 Full Text PDF [802K]


*Egg defects and CORRECTIVE steps, detailed information * Click HERE


*Optimum Egg Quality from your Flock: *click HERE


*EGG Quality* Click HERE
*Fertility:*

*IS IT FERTILE? Many images see* post #43324


*Campingshaw's double yolker with only one yolk fertile post #133264*


*Egg with two fertile blastoderms??? post #138102*


*Managing Fertility* click HERE


*Several Reasons Why Your Hens May Stop Laying Eggs* click HERE


*Winter Blues w/the Roos, why are my eggs infertile ugh starting post* #1986


*Reproductive Physiology of the Hen * post #40628


*HOW long does a ROO SPERM REMAIN IN HEN * post #40628

*Polyspermy is typical in birds. Several sperm enter the germinal disc region* post #40644
*Trimming vents for higher fertility *post #154187
*Double fertilization spots? post #5991*






Example 57 out of 126 were declared fertile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Hatch Rates...*





 Example 50 of the 57 fertile eggs hatched the % hatch= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















*PURCHASING EGGS*
*HOW TO REQUEST AND SHIP EGGS Sally Sunshine Way  *

*post #63575 cree post #6321

REQUEST HOW YOU WANT YOUR eggs SHIPPED PEOPLE!!!!  post #4964

Kristins horribly shipped eggs and hatch post #57321

DO you have to be NPIP certified to ship hatching eggs? States/Agencies Info see post #33884

Great IDEAS to find eggs CHEAP!  post #775

Julian date on trader Joe eggs understanding it! http://www.fs.fed.us/fire/partners/fepp/julian-calendar.pdf  post #5098

BYC Links for EGGS........
*

*http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/7...egg-auction-and-bin-thread/4280#post_16161710*
*http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/754060/the-new-crazy-24hr-auction-thread/10720#post_16151948*
*http://www.backyardchickens.com/f/36/chicken-hatching-eggs*
*LOCAL BYC THREADS in the Where am I? Where are you Section! click HERE

HATCHING EGGS FOR SALE/TRADE BYC http://www.backyardchickens.com/f/36/chicken-hatching-eggs



Breeders/Hatcheries*
Serama Council Breeders Directory post #48135

Papas Poultry in CA Highly recommended http://papaspoultry.com post #32276 post #33904

Jerry's Seramas LLC  CLICK HERE

Sally Sunshine Poultry click HERE 

TJChickens CLICK HERE

Dick Hortsman _http://www.horstmanspoultry.com/_

Gatewoods nPoultry MS MG clean  AL http://www.gateswoodchickens.com/

Bill P. From the Missouri AG Dept. Works with NPIP etc. Recommend Hoover Hatchery and Murray

both of which are in IA and are Mycoplasma free and test monthly.

Leggs Peafowl Farm http://agriculture.mo.gov/animals/pdf/poultry_yearbook.pdf

Missouri Breeders/Hatcheries http://agriculture.mo.gov/animals/pdf/poultry_yearbook.pdf

Ideal Poultry is not MG clean  Please take time to read this: post #32413

How Cackle Hatchery raises their birds 




NPIP Certification INFO CLICK HERE
*


SHIPPED EGGS
Shipped Eggs = Change Of Plans! post #53845

REQUEST HOW YOU WANT YOUR eggs SHIPPED PEOPLE!!!!  

HOW TO REQUEST AND SHIP EGGS Sally Sunshine Way...

post #32219

Heat packs for shipping animals/etc http://www.tsksupply.com/categories/Heat-Packs/

Rules for shipping eggs/chicks by state post #143211



INCUBATION
A MUST READ*****  BASICS!!! INCUBATION QUESTIONS w/answers post #15921
Hatching Eggs 101 CLICK HERE
Shipped Eggs = Change Of Plans! post #53845

Important FIRST TIMER Incubation TIPS! post #66830

***DUCK INCUBATION, QUAIL, GOOSE, PEAFOWL, GUINEA &
                    TURKEY Refer to individual sections below
INCUBATION TIME CHARTS FOR ALL FOWL SPECIES CLICK HERE

Weighing Eggs, why and HOW TO! post #70097

INFO on The influence of high altitude on the hatching of chicken eggs post #37908

Egg Incubation Countdown/up Timer 21+ day digital TIMER, no more calendars!!  click HERE

Figure out your hatch times Hatch / Egg Turning Chart CLICK HERE

TOTAL INCUBATION TIME HOURS short hatch window is not the only factor to consider post #39238

LINKS TO POST RESULTS ROUND OVAL = FEMALE MALE EGGS post #7595

HOW to figure out FINAL HATCH RATE % post #4601

ANTS IN THE BATOR start post #1884 post #2031

Classroom Incubating Links for Slides Projects Programs Worksheets ETC post #67049

Incubation Seminar/Dr. K Bramwell Univ of Arkansas 




Incubating SERAMA EGGS post #145226

What day did my chick die? post #5649

The effects of setting eggs small end up post #5496

Separating chicks in bator post #12145



EMBRYO GROWTH & HATCH VIDEOS
Chicks Hatching videos post #67478

Embryonic Development, Day by Day  click HERE

Video See Through eggshell to watch embryo development CLICK HERE  

The Genius of Birds - Embryonic development CLICKHERE

DOUBLE YOLKERS NOT suggested but they can hatch with assistance videos post #46649

A crowing 1 DAY old chick: via Happy chooks post #49705

So much for loose AC in Hatching eggs you have to co to this page....

http://designtaxi.com/news/386512/Watch-Japanese-Students-Have-Found-A-Way-To-Hatch-An-Egg-Without-Its-Shell/

http://www.sciencealert.com/watch-a-chick-develop-and-hatch-outside-of-the-egg

https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jpsa/51/3/51_0130043/_pdf



INCUBATION RECORDS, SOFTWARE/APPS, weight charts
Egg Details 19k .xls file   

Incubating Chart 22k .xls file

unprotectedfieldscanbeeditedwithCAUTIONforfunctions.xls 306k .xls file

Hatch / Egg Turning Chart  click HERE: Hatch Chart Schedule

Setting Chicken Eggs by the Moon's Sign farmers Almanac see HERE 

Hatchabatch AP Keeping track of your hatch! see here

Printable Month Calendar This app can be used to generate a planning calendar for a selected month and year. Click HERE

Casportspony weight charts see post #117296

*


----------



## DwayneNLiz

*CANDLING EGGS*
*HOW TO CANDLE EGGS *post #40262

*Candlers/ FLASHLIGHTS TO CANDLE DARK EGGS & Innovations SUGGESTIONS *post #40261
*Clears at CANDLE are not always infertile! *post #1825

*SHARPIES on EGGS? Sure! *post #40270

*Are my air cells the correct size?*
















*Candle IMAGES*

*"SADDLE" SHAPED AIR CELLS ROLLING AIR CELLS* post #1087
*Floating bubble not in air cell *post #25675
*BLOOD RING DEATH CANDLES* post #25423  post #43579
*DIS CANDLES* post #43401
*CAM doesnt reach bottom of the egg, egg seems empty at bottom during candle!* post #22178
*Candle of a Fresh EGG* post #1751
*Start to finish images of chicken egg *http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/development-of-a-chicken-embryo-day-by-day
CANDLE PICS Scratch Cradle
*Cracked and thawed FROZEN EGG candle* post #40745
*It is possible to candle and see if an egg is viable 12 hours into incubation *post #29562
*34 hours candle* post #28111
*Day 2 candle* post #18795
*Day 3 candle* post #40797
*       ****Embryonic Motor Behaviors embryo movement begin 3.5 days of incubation Click HERE*


*Day 4 candles* post #66553 post #29522
*Day 4 Ancona Duck* post #79818


*Day 5 candle* post #3124 post #5192
*Day 6 candle* post #3133 post #33 post #35409
*Day 6 Guinea candles* post #3276
*Day 7 candle images* post #41332     post #5192
*Day 7 Ancona duck eggs Candle* post #80906
*Day 8 candle *post #100384
*Day 10 Candles *post #3148
*Day 10 Ancona Duck* post #81978 post #29185


*Day 11 candles *post #102057


*Day 11 guinea* post #92803


*Day 12 candles* post #1269


*DAY 12 silky DUCK candle VIDEO* post #26271
*Day 12 DUCK video *post #29624
*Day 13 candles* post #1559


*Day 13 duck *post #29750


*Day 14 candles* post #2978 post #34615
*Day 14 Ancona Duck* post #83584 post #152947
*How do my Aircells look day 14?* post #72011

*Day 15 candles* post #3150
*Day 16 candles* post #22182 post #40181
*Day 17 Candles* post #51446 post #35740
**** DAY 18 CANDLES SEE LOCKDOWN SECTION BELOW****
*MISC cool candles* post #32317
*Liz's call eggies day 15 *post #5303
*CALL DUCK CANDLING pics by Rayvyn day 5 & 11 & 14 & 18 see **posts *#1348  post #1354 post #1844 post #2696
*Muscovy egg at day 17 candle  *post #32423
*Day 18 Duck* post #84853 post #32145


*Day 21 Ancona Duck* post #85709


*Day 24 Ancona Duck  post #87139*


 

*Coturnix Quail Egg Candling Guide:* http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/coturnix-quail-egg-candling-guide 


*TURNING ITS IMPORTANT*
*HOW/Why TURN Eggs MORE THAN 3 times a day until Lockdown! & UNDERSTAND THE CAM! * post #40274

*UNDERSTANDING the CAM ~chorio-allantoic membrane* post #40274





*VENTILATION (OXYGEN)*
*Hatching at High Altitudes* post #37908
*O2 deprivation to day 10 of incubation followed by regular oxygen concentrations leads to stronger chicks *post #33815

*NEVER USE VENT holes as a means to Control HUMIDITY especially during HATCH DAYS!*

*THERMOMETERS, HYGROMETERS & CALIBRATION*
*Celsius to Fahrenheit (ºC to ºF) conversion calculator* click HERE

*Thermo/hygro suggestions *post #40275

*HEAT SINKS/ Stones/Pebbles ADD THEM TO STYRO!* post #43903

*ziplock water wiggler *for estimating internal egg temps with a probe thermometer post #115296

*Calibration is a MUST: HOW TO CALIBRATE post #262*


*INCUBATION TEMPERATURES*
*READ TEMPS SECTION HERE:* post #262  &  Hatching Eggs 101

*Incubators with fans and without fans need to run at DIFFERENT TEMPS!* post #9068

*ADD a LEGO to your dial of cheap styro bator to make minor adjustments! GENIUS* post #38133

*What is the maximum and minimum range of temp I can go before killing the chicks?* post #12473

*ZONES OF COLD INJURY fro EMBRYONIC DEVELOPMENT* post #36213

*HAVE A PLAN IN CASE YOU LOOSE ELECTRIC ITS THE SEASON! see* post #522

*What to do when you find a HIGH TEMPS in Bator* post #7061

*10/13 day old embryos begin to produce excess heat in the incubator* post #27240

* Increased incubation temp leads to better muscles at hatch? *http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1...w-host-sally-sunshine/129020_20#post_17324328



*HUMIDITY  Humidity is NOT a set number!*
*It is a tool to get the correct weight loss in the egg! post #7068 see Hatching Eggs 101*
*WHY do we need less humidity to get the best weight loss for colored hatching eggs during incubation?* post #36320

*Reducing humidity during the first 18 days of incubation *post #109266

*KEEPING MOLD and BACTERIAL from growing in water WELLS during incubation* post #1644

*Humidity pumps DIY ETC* post #79960

*TIPS n TRICKS to raising humidity in incubators* post #42512   *Humidity pumps DIY ETC* post #79960

*Got some eggs that need more humidity that others in the same bator? *post #21561

*More humidity shtuffs *post #25080

*Too low humidity can inhibit albumen absorption *post #20128



*LOCKDOWN, DAY 18, CANDLES, PIPS, ZIPS*
**IMPORTANT INFO= TIMELINES PIPS ZIPS!!! & MARKING AIR CELLS DAY 18, DRAW DOWN, INTERNAL PIP, EXTERNAL PIP, and ZIPPING post #35770 *
*DAY 18 CANDLE IMAGES/VIDEOS:  *post #3579

*Day 18 Ancona Duck* post #84853  *Day 21 Ancona Duck* post #85709 *Day 24 Ancona Duck * post #87139



*FIVE VIDEOS show Draw Down and Internals *post #44701

*DAY 18 DIS CANDLES *post #43401

*Incubation CHICK FIRST AID KIT Supplies* post #71640

*Pips and ZIPS ARE NOT THE SAME PATIENCE is a MUST!*

*DONT PICK THE PIPS!* post #24611

*TIMELINE of a silkie HATCHING!  NOTE HOW LONG IT TOOK FROM INTERNAL TO ZIPPING* post #33770

*TIMELINE OF A POLISH HATCHING QUICK HATCHOUT! *post #46572

*VIDEO of zip and hatch AT **:*_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyO3YwrsJPg _

*DO my Air cells look ok Day 18? *post #31971

*LOWERING TEMPS lockdown IS NOT NECESSARY but is said to AID THE HATCHING PROCESS* post #2898

*Hatching Behavior & How the chick Comes out of the Shell *post #34865

*YES a chick can chirp when its not pipped internally!* post #20506

***** ** TIPS adding/Maintaining HUMDITY SEE HUMIDITY SECTION ABOVE ~*  

***** ** SEE VENTILATION (OXYGEN) SECTION ABOVE !!*

*TIPS KEEP CHICKS SEPARATE IN THE HATCHER  *post #44668

*Empty shells - a valuable source of information click HERE*

*This is what am EGG from a good chick hatch looks like! your goal* post #14673

*HOW to figure out HATCH RATE* post #4601

*Hatching videos* _see above _*VIDEO SECTION*

*Chicken Clucking playlist for incubation by Venymae link is Here* _Chicken Clucking Playlist_

*Hens Clucking Vs LOUD Music effects incubation Emrbyos* post #71835

*Another reason for early hatches- STILL AIR *post #3869


----------



## DwayneNLiz

*Euthanasia*
*Dispatching chicks/chickens see  Post #44564 and This Article*
*911- INCUBATION & CHICK EMERGENCIES! *

*Step by Step Guide to ASSISTED Hatching - *Click HERE

*Why to ALLOW  ducklings to hatch on its own *post #110858

*NOPE she is not ready for you to assist yet! *post #24835   now is she? post #24850

*MALPOSITIONS /PIPS WRONG END are the first to pip and the last DIS after hatch* post #19606

*Malposition (pipped wrong end) chick most times will hatch! VIDEO *post #22241

*A WRONG END PIP IS BOTH INTERNAL AND EXTERNAL Pip! * post #518454 VIDEO HATCHING post #54642

*DUCK ASSISTING VIA CANDLES* post #79130 

*assisting, Brown spot Duck egg malposition* post #87959

*Casportspony Scovy malpositions assists *post #43908
*STUFF OOZING from pip* begin post #19606

*Images normal chick pip position* post #19606

*STUCK ZIPPING WHAT DO I DO?* bottom of post #35770

*YES a chick can chirp when its not pipped internally!* post #20506

*Heathers Call DUCK assist* post #43902

*It has a bump on its head! What The Heck Is A Vaulted Skull? *post #46616

*Help cracked egg!! *post #31537

*Malpo *post #24142



*CHICKS Wet? Sticky? Stuck? Yellow Gel? What did I do Wrong? post #25379*
*Swollen abdomen? A WET chick? or infection* post #24810

*Eggtopsy possible Sticky chick* post #35087



*Navels, Umbilical, Yolk Sack and Abdomen Issues:*
*NAVELS  She HATCHED! But what's with her butt?* post #25012  

*Umbilical Gunk aka Strings *post #25012

*Help I have a BLEEDER!  NAVEL looks like a Vagina? begin (this is gonna be a long one) *post #5159

*Yolk Sac problems:*


http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1052862/yolk-sac-problems-graphic-pictures#post_16341493
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1000154/peachick-necropsy-pictures-graphic
*Duckling was high risk for yolk sac infection, dipped it's umbilicus in chlorhexidine and gave it Baytril. *post #35400 Chlorhexidine post #35432

*MY CHICK has yolk hanging and is dragging in the bator HELP! begin *post #15672 post #2189

*Mushy Chick Disease YOLK SACK INFECTION:  Mushy Chick Disease*

*THIS IS NOT PASTY BUTT its Umbilical* post #4077

*Look ok or not fully absorbed yolk?? Begin* post #4578

*Chick hatched with foot through yolk sack* post #68442



*Eggs UNHATCHED at end of Incubation*
*Step by Step Guide to ASSISTED Hatching - *Click HERE

*I HAVE EGGS LEFT UNHATCHED NOW WHAT?* post #25223

*EGGTOPSYS &  REMINDERS IF YOU WANT US TO HELP SEE* post #2140   post #42654 post #44923  post #45013 post #54834

*Pipped but dead *post #47432

*Normal hatching position and the six recognized malpositions Images:* click here 

Examples and images of issues during incubation post #110864

ANALYSIS OF THE CAUSES OF EMBRYONIC MORTALITY CLICK HERE PAGE 51
SLIDESHOW Chick Abnormalities http://www.slideshare.net/mujahiddr/abnormalities-in-hatching-chicks-16032422

*Trouble Shooting Failures with Egg Incubation *post #110875

*http://msucares.com/poultry/reproductions/trouble.html*

*Hatchability Problem Analysis  *http://ufdc.ufl.edu/UF00008570/00001

*Troubleshootting Incubation *http://anrcatalog.ucdavis.edu/pdf/8127.pdf

*This is also a great pdf with pics: paste link in browser search: CLICK HERE*

*Eggtopsy:* What happened to my egg? http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/363717/eggtopsy-what-happened-to-my-egg-graphic-pictures

Effects of Nutrition on Infertility, Embryo Mortality and Hatchability

*POOR INCUBATION RESULTS* post #20480

*What Went Wrong During Incubation could it be the flock? or Incubation? *post #1825

*Signs of Deficiency in the Embryo & Poultry Vits Oz/Sal Diary Thread *post #13719

*Effects of nutrition on infertility, embryo mortality and hatchability. * click Here

*Some causes of EARLY CHICK MORTALITY *post #17586 *~ *http://www.poultry.uga.edu/extension/documents/French-Livability.pdf

*Possible causes of deaths after day 18* post #57322



*ORTHOPEDIC & POULTRY PODIATRY links:*
*Treatments for Leg Problems in Chickens & other Poultry*
https://sites.google.com/a/poultrypedia.com/poultrypedia/poultry-podiatry

*CURLY TOES** Spraddle Leg TENDON Leg ISSUES *post #42573 post #110393

*DUCKS can have Spraddle leg too!* post #15184 post #15355

*BONES STICKING OUT legs freom BATOR Mesh! COVER IT B4 Lockdown!! *post #67787

*RED HOCKS, HIGH HUMIDITY* post #464

*Wry Neck * post #60013





*OTHER Embryo, Egg, Chick Issues & Help*
*Chick Air Sac Rupture image of sacs* post #54382

*MY EGGS ARE COOKING TEMP TOO HIGH HELP* post #14649

*TEMP SPIKE DID I KILL THEM! read bottom  *post #8814

*Hens dont always kick out bad eggs BUT GOOD ones too!* post #18059

*HOW do I know when my chick as turned the corner? *post #15777

*Homemade Electrolyte Recipe for weak/ill chicks* post #3876  *USING SPONGE WEDGES *post #4473

*Chick and Chicken Vitamins HAVE SOME ON HAND *post #61039

*"yawning" thing like a silent crow. Any ideas or should I not be so concerned? NOPE normal *post #7522

*Injured Chick stuck to momma hen sore broken wing  *post #24212  post #24748  post #24751

*chick that has a larger than normal head and it's feet are not under it right *post #24680 post #24687 

*Funky nodule on nostril on a chick Saris *post #28995  post #31237

*lump on the side of my chicken's neck?* (its just a Full crop) HERE

*READ ABOUT Little Crocket who spent her first 36 hours in a padded country crock dish* post #1993 post #2062

*Momma Hen Booted egg out of nest, SAVE The chick Video Assist A THANK you video from Maxine *post #1864

*What To do with those chicks hatched?* post #2201

*Discussion of chicks that just dont grow begin* post #3626 & http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/4...not-grow-update-hes-found-a-forever-home/0_30

*Partial Comb and Wattle Removal in chicks *post #36708

*HOW Sally Sunshine Euthanize chicks only for the strong at heart* post #15697

*Freaky looking chick with two crops, two vents four feet and three legs: *post #41295  post #41297

*Wry Neck* post #60013

*Cross BEAK Scissor BEAK* post #74787

*Resuscitating chicks CLICK HERE*


----------



## DwayneNLiz

*BROODY HENS*
*Encourage Hens to Hatch Eggs *http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/encourage-hens-to-hatch-eggs.aspx

*SHOULD I move my BROODY mamma? discussion begins* post #28264 post #28269

Broody Hens CLICK HERE 

Letting Broody Hens Hatch & Raise Chicks CLICK HERE

Encouraging or Discouraging Broodiness CLICK HERE

Broody Hens versus Incubators CLICK HERE

*"The Call of the Hen".  virtual book* https://archive.org/details/callhenscience00hogarich

*Battling a Broody Chicken Click HERE*

*SEXING CHICKS & CHICK IDENTIFICATION*


Spoiler: click here



*SEXING CHICKS!* post #15172

*VENT SEXING* http://naturalchickenkeeping.blogspot.com/2013/07/vent-sexing-chicks-sex-links-autosexing.html

*Is my chicken a pullet or cockerel? CLICK HERE*

*LEG BANDS ideas for ID chicks:* post #5609

*Chickencanoes chick/chicken Identification practices *post #25833

*FEATHER SEXING LINKS *http://cdn.backyardchickens.com/d/d0/d075bb42_13371_sexfaether.jpeg

*FEATHER SEXING LINKS *http://animalsciences.missouri.edu/reprod/ReproTech/Feathersex/sld006.htm

*FEATHER SEXING LINKS  *post #7608

*SEXING DOMINIQUE CHICKS click HERE  and *post #821

http://www.calvinroberts.us/index.php?_page=5

http://www.nantahala-farm.com/chicken-dominique-looks2-chick-pullet-cockerel-s.shtml

http://www.nantahala-farm.com/chicken-dominique-chicks-sex-link-s.shtml

*Sight Sexing Barred Plymouth Rock Chicks at Hatch * Click HERE & HERE

*Sight Sexing Barred Plymouth Rock Chicks at Hatch click here*

*Sexing salmon faverolles* post #8698







*CHICK CARE*
****DUCK,  QUAIL, GOOSE, PEAFOWL, GUINEA, TURKEY Refer to individual sections below*

*How to evaluate Chicks after Hatch!* post #56572

*WHEN to start feeding CHICK after HATCH! *post #4657

*Chick Pro and Pre Biotic vit cheap! I swear by them! 1st & 2 wks then ACV see* post #1409

*Chick and Chicken Vitamins HAVE SOME ON HAND *post #61039

*Raising Baby Chicks* CLICK HERE

*New CHICKS Care Links & When to begin feeding *post #22550

*First 60 days of Raising baby Chick*s click HERE

*Socializing Baby chick*s CLICK HERE

*How to Spot Problems with Newly Hatched Chicks* post #22550

*More Problems of Newly Hatched Chicks* http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-spot-problems-of-newly-hatched-chicks.html

*All about COCCI   Prevention Vaccines TREATMENTS Poo Samples *post #70896

*How to Prevent Chicks from Getting Coccidiosis* post #4779

*Quick lesson on pasty butt  *post #4657  

*Homemade Electrolyte Recipe for weak/ill chicks* post #3876  *USING SPONGE WEDGES *post #4473

*CHICK TEMPERATURE* Measurement vs. observation: recognizing the comfort status of day old chicks   post #20918

*HOW do I know when my chick as turned the corner? *post #15777


*BROODERS & HEATING*
*Homemade Brooders of BYC members CLICK HERE*


Spoiler: click here



*The cheapest brooder/fast assemble Lowe's LG moving box. It's $1.39.*

*If you need more space, add more boxes and cut doorways between them. Put heat in one, Later in another and food in another. *

*Cheap quick Insulation brooder *post #43909

*Plastic Drum Type Brooders!* post #68585

*Setting Up the Brooder* post #68242

*Baby video monitor IN THE COOP or Brooder! *post #31817

*SIMPLE CHICK BROODER* post #869 post #46388  post #46470

*Pic of my Brooder and talk, wax paper between papertowel layers for simple roll up see begin pic* post #3543

*Brooder talk *post #4358

*Ur's Brooder* post #5222 *& addition* post #34281*addition to brooder *post #31959

*Canadachickens Brooder Build *post #35489

*Brooder/hospital cage*: http://www.rainbowparrots.com/brooder.php

*CLEANING THE BROODER COCCI COCCIDIA Survival *post #39296

*Getting chicks OUT OUT OUT mini heated hoop coop *post #12182

*Chicky hut w/ rope lights *post #12178




*Brooder Lights*


Spoiler: click here



*LEDs and CFLs are better for light (less electric cost)*

*Ceramic emitters. They last longer and if they break, they don't get glass all over. 25-250 watt. I use 150s.*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25W-250W-11...w-Plant-Lamp-Pet-Reptile-Heater-/231394987292

*Smaller watt ceramic heat emitters if brooding indoors. They come in 50-300 watt sizes.* *Click HERE*

*Bulb comparison *post #30139




*Heating pads, Caves, Plates*


Spoiler: click here



http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=135875   

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/956958/mama-heating-pad-in-the-brooder-picture-heavy-update

http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...feedsource=1&gclid=CKacxYbgjsoCFdgGgQodvBMOOw

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...mpid=04csegb&gclid=CM_5iMngjsoCFYYjgQodQQ8Dcg

https://www.enasco.com/product/C31504N

*SWEETER HEATER* post #3572

*Heat PLATE *post #27809

*Premier one brooder plates  *https://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=135875

*Heating pad cave By Joey Ur!* post #23974 post #24341  post #25309

*Gotro7s heating pad* post #46388

*Mama Heating Pad UPDATED click here*

*Momma cave fer cheap *http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/yes-you-certainly-can-brood-chicks-outdoors

*For cold weather and lots of chicks, Ohio brooders. *https://web.extension.illinois.edu/hkmw/downloads/46524.pdf* in action* post #26965

*Kristin's how to set up a MHP *post #37879 post #36376

*NOTE OF CAUTION ON those momma heater brooder things:* post #8192


----------



## DwayneNLiz

*QUAIL*


Spoiler: click here




*Smooth Quailing* http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/smooth_quailing/
*HUMANE WAY OF RAISING QUAILS CAGE FREE* Click HERE

Hatching Quail Eggs & Brooding Chicks  
*Coturnix Quail Egg Candling Guide:* http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/coturnix-quail-egg-candling-guide
*TIPS on setting QUAIL eggs in turner* begins post #31912 LocalYokel improvised cups/water bottle tops/ hatch= place in small dish damp papertowels.
*Quail incubating see this thread* http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/732651/first-time-incubating

*Raising and incubating Japanese Quail * click here
*Backyard Quail online book access~ i*ncubation and keeping of COTS  scroll up through book HERE 
*Quail DIY Turner* post #51866 *DIY Quail Turner* post #64682
*Quail incubation Chart* post #51866
*QUAIL SPECIES COMPLETE* http://www.gbwf.org/quail/index.html  
*QUAIL BREEDING INCUBATION* http://www.quailfarm.co.uk/index.php/quail-info/quail-breeding
*Hatching Quail Eggs * http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/hatching-quail-eggs-and-brooding-quail-chicks
*Coturnix Quail Basics- Information and Pictures Galore* click here
E*ffect of relative humidity on incubation of Japanese quail eggs* click here
*Quail Nutritional Facts* post #51866
*Quail Coffee grounds dust baths misc dust bath*s post #51866

How To Raise Bobwhite Quail

Housing & Feeding Your Quail

Quail Diseases & Keeping Quail Healthy
*Cool quail housing* post #12184
http://www.thepoultrysite.com/articles/166/care-and-incubation-of-hatching-eggs/



*DUCKS*


Spoiler: click here




*Candling Duck Eggs* http://www.metzerfarms.com/Candling.cfm
*Medicated feed *post #149923
*Rare phase ducks: A breakdown *www.backyardchickens.com/t/1119889/rare-phase-ducks-a-breakdown#post_17279881
Duckling with unabsorbed yolk http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1...ds-w-host-sally-sunshine/125950#post_17288013


*DUCK ASSISTING VIA CANDLES* post #79130 


*Why to ALLOW a  duckling to hatch on its own *post #110858


*assisting, Brown spot Duck egg malposition* post #87959


*Casportspony Scovy malpositions assists *post #43908


*Fertile Duck Egg Pics* post #64686

Introduction to Keeping Ducks
*INCUBATING DUCK EGGS images complete* post #46755
*Incubating and Hatching Duck Eggs Metzer Farms* CLICK HERE
AMPROLIUM and waterfowl post #113708 A MUST READ!
DUCKS need NIACIN! post #124137   post #124170
*MINIMUM NUTRIENT REQUIREMENTS FOR DUCK AND GOOSE FEED *post #124138
*Duck, Duck GooseA basic guide to caring for your new waterfowl*
http://www.moosemanorfarms.com/uploads/3/8/2/7/3827958/guidetoraisingducksgeese.pdf


Wrapping wings https://theiwrc.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Duerr_Splinting_Manual_2010.pd


*Mule Ducks or Moulards* http://www.metzerfarms.com/MuleDucks.cfm 
http://farmersalmanac.com/home-garden/2016/02/01/best-days-to-set-eggs-in-2016/
*Storey's Guide to Raising Ducks provides vital information for anyone wanting to keep ducks.* HERE
Incubating & Hatching Muscovy Eggs
*Keeping duck water clean* post #47877
*Casportspony Scovy malpositions assists* post #43908
*Heathers Call DUCK assist* post #43902
*Duckling was high risk for yolk sac infection, dipped it's umbilicus in chlorhexidine and gave it Baytril.* post #35400 Chlorhexidine post #35432
*Incubating Duck eggs* http://theharriedhomemakerpreps.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-incubate-shipped-duck-eggs.html
*DUCKS can have Spraddle leg too! post #15184 post #1535   *
*Ducks Gees NIACIN * post #73000
*How much Cold can a DUCK take?http://wholefedhomestead.com/what-temperature-can-a-duck-survive/ *
*Rens Duck HATCH* post #42494
Duckling navel wry neck? NOPE yolk infection! post #16089
*Duckling Care links * *=* *click here* *Duckling Care*
*KEEPING DUCK BROODER CLEAN* http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/duckling-care-brooder-ideas post #1221
Raising Ducklings To Ducks
Duckling Care & Brooder Ideas
Duckling Care and the Ancona Breed
*PALLET DUCK HOUSES* post #16063

Keeping Muscovy Ducks
Common Muscovy Health Problems
Foot and Leg Problems in Waterfowl - Niacin Deficiency 
Waterfowl Housing – Coop & Run Designs & Plans For Ducks, Geese, Etc.
*The Cuticle removal for those big eggs and Duck eggs?* post #25379
*Overcoming late mortality when hatching Peking duck eggs* post #20952
*MUDDY DUCK egg discussions* post #17018
DUCK WATERERS for WINTER post #149111
*ANGEL WING *post #150023
*Drake vs Duck *post #14006
http://www.thegoosesmother.com/id6.html Imprinting
*Fancy ducks * http://www.backyardchickens.com/g/a/6321490/my-waterfowl-collection/
*Duck/Geese Chicken Diapers HOW TO and buy* post #71548
Duck Pond DIY  *THE WORLD FAMOUS  SKIPPY  FILTER!  * Building A Bio-Logical Filter for your Pond using a rubber stock tank  http://www.skippysstuff.com/compfiltr.html * and how to do it stuffs* http://www.skippysstuff.com/biofiltr.htm

barley straw to their pond for algae growth?  https://www.btny.purdue.edu/Pubs/APM/APM-1-W.pdf


















* GEESE*


Spoiler: click here




Raising Geese 101

Goose Incubation & Hatching Guide - Completed!!!! Pete knows all about goose hatching!  see HERE

*GOOSE THREAD - for breeding, incubating, hatching and rearing. see* HERE

*Duck, Duck Goose: A basic guide to caring for your new waterfowl*
http://www.moosemanorfarms.com/uploads/3/8/2/7/3827958/guidetoraisingducksgeese.pdf

Raising & Caring For Goslings

Feeding Geese

*MINIMUM NUTRIENT REQUIREMENTS FOR DUCK AND GOOSE FEED *post #124138

Angel Wing in Waterfowl

Wrapping wings https://theiwrc.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Duerr_Splinting_Manual_2010.pd

http://www.thegoosesmother.com/id6.html *Imprinting ducks/geese*

Waterfowl Housing – Coop & Run Designs & Plans For Ducks, Geese, Etc.

*Ducks Geese NIACIN * post #73000

Goose Productive System http://www.fao.org/docrep/005/y4359e/y4359e00.htm#Contents

*Duck/Geese Chicken Diapers HOW TO and buy* post #71548







Duck Pond DIY  *THE WORLD FAMOUS  SKIPPY  FILTER!  * Building A Bio-Logical Filter for your Pond using a rubber stock tank  http://www.skippysstuff.com/compfiltr.html * and how to do it stuffs* http://www.skippysstuff.com/biofiltr.htm



barley straw to their pond for algae growth?  https://www.btny.purdue.edu/Pubs/APM/APM-1-W.pdf



*PEAFOWL*



Spoiler: click here




How to Raise Peafowl: Information & Basics
Peafowl 101: Basic Care, Genetics, and Answers
The Pros and Cons for Raising Peafowl
Breeding, Hatching and Raising Peafowl
Caring for Peafowl
Peafowl History
*Eye\ear lice in peas *post #127166
*Peafowl incubation *http://leggspeafowl.com/incub.htm
*peacock mating sounds video* post #63259





*GUINEA FOWL*


Spoiler: click here




Getting Started With Guinea Fowl
Incubating and Hatching Guinea Fowl
Raising Young Guinea - 6 weeks to 3 months
Guinea Fowl Color Chart
*Guinea behavior housing* that is successful and general ideas of what to expect at what age.post #47833





*TURKEY*


Spoiler: click here




Introduction to Raising Turkeys
*Turkeys, what's the best yard turkey for eating?*post #4768

Turkey Incubation & Hatching Guide

Brooding and Raising Turkey Poults
*Snood Removal* post #36708
*Sexing turkeys* post #111




*Ratite Production: Ostrich, Emu and Rhea*



Spoiler: click here



*http://www.thepoultrysite.com/articles/228/ratite-production-ostrich-emu-and-rhea/

http://www.thepoultrysite.com/articles/812/the-incubation-of-ratite-eggs/

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/630819/methods-for-checking-emu-eggs-pre-hatch-please-post-methods*


----------



## DwayneNLiz

*FEEDING, WATER & SUPPLEMENTS*
Toxic foods for Fowl post #118072

*Horizontal nipple waterers WARNING* post #27152

*COOL CHICK nipple WATERERS!! LOVE THESE* post #6792

*Cut Milk jug Bottoms OUT, place over Waterers & Feeders to keep Birds off* post #68604

*How to Prevent Chicks from Getting Coccidiosis* post #4779

*DIY Reduced Waste Feeders* post #47418

*Heated water suggestion coop* post #15802

*Sterilite 2-quart pitcher horizontal poultry nipples  *post #39218

*Discussion of what everyone uses for FEED AND WATER dishes  begins here *post #7510

*Ur's Deicer* post #30689
*Farm Innovators de-icer...* post #23901 

*HEATED WATERER DISCUSSIONS Winter weather! *post #28163

*Duck heated water by Phil* post #28277
*Bucket Feeder w/ PVC heads *post #6330
*PVS homemade feeders!* post #18066  post #18081

*Tips and tricks for keeping them off the feeders and ways of saving feed!* post #28281

*FOR ANYONE CONTEMPLATING BUILDING A PVC TUBE GRAVITY FEEDER* post #47822

*Whites PVC feeder* post #25370

*Joeys PVC feeder *post #27808

*What's a safe way to get rid of bees congregating around my tube feeder *post #11767

*Chick Pro and Pre Biotic vit cheap! I swear by them! 1st & 2 wks then ACV see* post #1409

*Bargain vitamins and electrolytes from Jeffers* post #18098

*Peanuts Make Chickens Lay Bigger Eggs* post #39347
*HOMEMADE MOLT LOAF* post #1894

*Feather Loss in Chickens * CLICK HERE and HERE
*ADDING other pet foods to feed* *start at post* #2032

*Acorns as Chicken Feed, Revisited* http://livingthefrugallife.blogspot.com/2010/10/acorns-as-chicken-feed-revisited.html

*Making your own Chicken feed *post #33814
*Scratch Grains – The Ultimate Winter Chicken Treat  click* HERE

*Discussion on feeding Alfalfa and Hay see* post #2114 post #2130
*Bargain vitamins and electrolytes from Jeffers* post #18098

*Chick and Chicken Vitamins HAVE SOME ON HAND *post #61039

*PROTEIN / FEED Calculator ~feed to mix together to obtain a specific protein percentage*.CLICK HERE: Pearson's Square

*Calcium can also inhibit absorption of other minerals so supplemental calcium should be separate *post #40507

*S5apiotrowskis homemade 5 gal food saver feeder* post #52385

*Organic Chick Starter Feed Recipe  &* *Fermented Feed* (FF)  *CLICK HERE*

*CHICKEN FEED:Feed Recipes, Rations, Formulas ~Modern and Traditional* http://www.lionsgrip.com/recipes.html

*Homemade Non-GMO and Organic Chicken Feed Mix  *https://gnowfglins.com/2013/11/11/homemade-non-gmo-and-organic-chicken-feed-mix/

*Chicken Treat Chart * http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/chicken-treat-chart-the-best-treats-for-backyard-chickens

*World’s Longest List of Slug Remedies post #3949*

*Why aren't my hens laying? *post #147963

*Nutrition PDF *post #151197

*Bucket waterer post #149111*

*Feeders PVC *post #12173

*auto waterer *post #12174

*FREE DIY chick feeder, disposable *post #13772


*FLOCK INTEGRATION*
*Flock Integration Series* http://blog.mcmurrayhatchery.com/tags/flock-integration-series/

*Integrating Pullets into the Chicken Flock* http://www.betterhensandgardens.com/integrating-young-pullets/

*DEALING with bully chickens and chicks* click here  and see post #2   post #22

*Partial Comb and Wattle Removal in chicks *post #36708

*REMOVING SPURS VIDEO EASY *post #96862

*Caponize your roosters* How to caponize a rooster Warning Graphic pics  &  post #39979

*NO CROW COLLARS *




*Mediterranean roos being good against hawks? What breed? *post #51121

*Caponize your roosters* How to caponize a rooster Warning Graphic pics  &  post #39979  VIDEO post #54418


*SPREADSHEETS, APPS  & DOWNLOADS*
*FIVE Apps To Make You A Better Chicken Keeper ARTICLE CLICK HERE*

*FREE Homesteading, Farm & Animal Recording Keeping Forms  *https://homesteadapps.com/app/free/forms/

*Monthly Poultry Record Sheet * Form record daily feed rations, bedding, eggs, and other information for poultry

*Spreadsheets/online places*
http://www.eggzy.net/

http://homesteadapps.com/app/

https://2013.spaceappschallenge.org/challenge/backyard-poultry-farmer/

https://scratchcradle.wordpress.com/2012/03/01/free-download-egg-spreadsheet/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Chicken-Egg-Calendar/

*CELL APPS*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rmcore.Eggspense

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flockplenty-chicken-egg-tracker/id1017524534?mt=8

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/count-your-eggs/id957518668?mt=8

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/count-your-eggs/id957518668?mt=8


*COOPS & ACCESSORIES*
BYC Map of potential chicken sitters  CLICK HERE to read thread and CLICK HERE FOR THE MAP

*How many square feet do I need per chicken?  *CLICK HERE  

*Accessories for Your Chicken Coop Click *HERE

*ROOSTING issues talk of nest boxes need to be lower!* *see starting* post #939

*Auto Coop DOOR DIYS* http://ploughandstarsproject.com/lazy-chicken-farmer-101/

*ROOSTING issues talk of nest boxes need to be lower!* *see starting* post #939

*Coop Nest Boxes, Ramps, Doors ETC  IDEAS!* post #59272

*Automatic coop door * http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/automatic-coop-door
*Installing Tposts with a Tpost Driver video* post #59445
*WhiteWash Coop and Recipe for it!* post #292

*Chaos18 Coop* post #76177

*Laurel Meadows* Coop post #76681

*Figure out ROOF PITCH* post #38922

*Joeys /Urs Coop* post #38939

*Fire Shipping Crates* post #48553

*My pallet coops / Shed conversion* post #15959 

*Steel Roofing and Siding Information &  Installation Guide* metalroof.pdf 431k .pdf file

*Joey Breeder Pens* post #48041   post #51491 post #54274 post #57776

*Chickencanoe: Predator guards* post #54824  SITE LINK click HERE

*PALLET DUCK HOUSES* post #16063 

*Kristins Coop* post #49071

*PALLET DUCK HOUSES* post #16063 

*Fire Ant Farms Coops* post #46144

*Link to HERBS From* *hippiestink for nest boxes * http://fresheggsdaily.com/2012/07/benefits-of-herbs.html
*INFO on What colors to Distract Chicks from Pecking and help laying in nest boxes SEE* post #932 

*BYC COOPS!* http://www.backyardchickens.com/atype/2/Coops 

Mephins Net Co Cheaper supply sun shades and nets post #116339

*Bucket Nest Boxes* post #46681

*SAFE Heater For The Henhouse click HERE*

*Amazing Coops = TREEHOUSES for Chickens! *post #28914 

*Talk of 14 hour lighting over winter begin *post #6726
*Hoop Coop* post #34634 

*PREVENTION OF FLOOR EGGS commercial but good examples of getting them in nests* click HERE

*RATS MICE How to Build a “Stairway to Heaven”* click HERE

*Affordable bird netting* http://www.raintreenursery.com post #58369  post #58476

*DIY Small animal Traps* post #71895

*Putrescent whole egg Solids as repellents* post #85932

*What to do if an egg breaks inside a hen?* CLICK HERE

*COOL CHICK nipple WATERERS!! LOVE THESE* post #6792

*asthma and chickens* post #90265

*My Top Twelve Plants to Grow for Chickens all easy too* CLICK HERE

*An Herb Garden for Chickens *CLICK HERE

*Jclips Rabbit pens / Chicken Pens *post #101892

*HAWKS OH MY *post #102025

Lime in Poultry Houses READ IN FULLpost #109933

NEsting Boxes made out of kitchen cabinets post #115304

Funny and Recycled Nest Boxes post #115416

MISTERS for HOT WEATHER post #116279

*Nest boxes* post #13773

*PALLET shtuffs *post #13695


----------



## DwayneNLiz

*CHICKEN HEALTH & MEDS*
*Solutions used for poultry post #49689*
*ASPIRIN SOLUTION, ASTRINGENT SOLUTION,COPPER SULFATE SOLUTION,*
*LAXATIVE SOLUTIONS, NUTRIENT SOLUTIONS,PARASITE (INTERNAL) SOLUTIONS,*
*PESTICIDE SOLUTIONS, SANITIZING SOLUTIONS*
*Lime in Poultry Houses READ IN FULLpost #109933*

*post #145960 acronym meanings & labeled uses of some drugs*

*Reference info for diagnosing, meds, etc *post #148587








*Frostbite, Prevention & Treatment*
*post #156143*


*Washing/Bathing Chickens *
The Chicken Chick®: How and When to Give a Chicken a Bath  CLICK HERE

How to Give a Chicken a Bath - Tilly's Nest

Chicken Keeping Basics - How To Bathe a Chicken - CLICK HERE YouTube

*SHOW BATHING PREPS* CLICK HERE












*Diseases & Prevention*
*How to Send a Bird for a Necropsy* post #81844 post #149474

* DIY necropsy* http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1...w-host-sally-sunshine/129880_20#post_17335228

*Avian Pathology IMAGES info* CLICK HERE

*HANDBOOK OF POULTRY DISEASES* http://www.slideshare.net/mahmoudghonim/handbook-of-poultry-diseases-2

*Chicken Diseases and Prevention Tips* http://www.hobbyfarms.com/livestock-and-pets/chicken-disease-prevention-basics.aspx

*Measuring Poultry Condition *post #39343

*Mareks and raising turkeys to help prevent it? *post #35717

*Mareks vaccine *post #2880

*Denagard's (tiamulin) effectiveness on various strains of Mycoplasma* http://m.ps.oxfordjournals.org/content/88/11/2353.full#ref-5

*necropsy lab finder *post #14628

*Cleanin the coop *post #10

post #15827

post #15816

*First AID*
*Bargain vitamins and electrolytes from Jeffers *post #18098

*Brooder/hospital cage*: http://www.rainbowparrots.com/brooder.php

*CHICKEN MEDICINE CABINET/ FIRST AID KITS* post #20968* begin* post #18094  post #29   and CLICK HERE post #20998

*An Herbal Mash for Sick Chickens*  click HERE

*NATURAL CHICKEN REMEDIES* http://hensingtonpalace.blogspot.com/p/chicken-medicine-cabinet.html

*Force Feeding / Gavage / Tube Feeding* http://beautyofbirds.com/tubefeeding.html post #5672 http://lafeber.com/vet/tube-feeding-birds/#Contraindications_and_potential_complications

*Hand-feeding Methods & Tools *http://beautyofbirds.com/handfeedingmethods.html

*Measuring Poultry Condition* post #39343

*How to Provide Emergency and Supportive Care* * http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1048620/how-to-provide-emergency-and-supportive-care

 **UPDATES* http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1048620/how-to-provide-emergency-and-supportive-care-updated-1-3-2016

*Step-by-Step Tube Feeding *http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1...ube-feeding-guide-pictures-updated-12-28-2015

*Dehydration* http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1069598/dehydration

Fluid replacement therapy post #110275  post #110191   post #110182

*First Aid* http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1069413/first-aid-kit-updated-12-28-2015 

*Kathy necropsies *http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1069296/lame-chicken-exam-necropsy-pictures-added

*HELP My chicken has been scalped!* post #28229 post #28239 post #28248  post #28253  post #28260   post #30106

*Slipped tendon (perosis)* post #30274  post #21884

*Wry neck?? Silkie Chick duckling *post #60013

*Possible NewCastle Disease? 5.25 wk chick* post #60002

*HELP My chicken has been scalped!* Hawk12 post #72054 *Bjs* post #72071

REMOVING SPURS VIDEO EASY post #96862

post #139753 post #139764 *Sinus infection*

*Hospital cages* post #146974 post #146981

*Broken legs & splinting *post #144129 & this pdf

*Avian oral speculum *post #33988

*Meds to treat bumblefoot without surgery *post #35468

post #28603 *First aid kit*




*Poop, Butts, Egg binding, PARASITES, Coccidia, LICE, MITES*
*ALL of Kat's poop links CLICK HERE*

*Kathys Parasite book, treatments* post #30361  http://www.amazon.com/Veterinary-Parasitology-Reference-William-Foreyt/dp/0813824192
Poo Page - Warning, Pictures CLICK HERE

*All about COCCI   Prevention Vaccines TREATMENTS Poo Samples *post #70896

*UPDATED AMRPOLIUM AMPROL CORID COCCI MED DOSAGING *http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/818879/updated-corid-and-amprol-amprolium-dosing
*POOP ALL About CHICKEN POOP sometimes it is runny clear a must read!*  post #51529

*Tapeworm pics n treatment* post #85132  post #85136  post #85165 post #85232

*What to do if an egg breaks inside a hen?* CLICK HERE

*Poultry Lice Mites ID and treatments * http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/search?q=Lice

*PARASITES be on a preventative schedule/treatment see * post #18165

*Water Soluble Wormers*

*Worms and Worming** - Warning, Graphis Pictures*

*Oxytetracyline and Tetracycline Powder Doses*
*Affordable Valbazen - 60ml bottle for $14.95*

*How to Send a Bird for Necropsy*

*Avian Vet Search...*

*Fenbendazole Wormer including paste equine wormer* post #52183

Wazine worming Click HERE

*Wormoutgel - 20g/L Praziquantel, 20g/L Oxfendazole  most worms, including tapes* post #55337

*Albon 5% sulfadimethoxine*,  post #71866 

*Fenbendazole Wormer including paste equine wormer* post #52183

*Cocci under the microscope* post #58455

External Parasite Identification and Treatment Chart

*Common Lice and Mites of Poultry*:post #27130

*Controlling Mites in Your Poultry Flock click HERE*

*Scaly leg mite discussion begins... and for some time *post #25649 post #26110

*Scaly leg mites kerosene and linseed oil* post #58353

*Citronella in my nest boxes.  Not a single red mite issue* post #37730

*To worm or not to worm *post #29066 begins here  post #26093 post #26098

*BIRTH DEFECTS CONVERSATION AND INFO ON WORMERS!! *post #25707   post #25706

*VERMOX Mebendazole , which is a wide dewormer* post #26033 post #26038

*Valbazen Wormer* post #34459

*Corid .*post #26102

*DE  diatomaceous earth discussion starts here* post #26058 post #26094

*LONG discussion of IVERMECTIN DOSAGE! *post #26228 post #26002 post #25671 post #25998 post #26001 post #26007 post #26010  post #26015  post #26018 post #26024       post   #26025  TO post #26027  post #26236 *PASTE IVERMECTIN* post #26168 post #26181  post #26189  post #26228

*Heart guard for dogs i*s Ivermectin & Pyrantel pamoate  READ BEFORE USE post #26278

*Egg binding * http://beautyofbirds.com/eggbinding.html

HOW TO CHECK FOR A STUCK EGG post #118490

*Vent Gleet * "Nasty Chicken Butt" http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/vent-gleet-aka-nasty-chicken-butt

*Swollen CHICKEN BUTT  *watery balloon it could be a phenomena called Ascites post #25235 post #24807 size draining syringes  post #29631
*Salpingitis inflammation of the oviduct* CLICK HERE

*Impacted Crop Surgery Video* post #45504
*Using the sun to destroy worm eggs* http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1...ds-w-host-sally-sunshine/126160#post_17290475
*Fecals for all animal types CLICK HERE
Stuff on cayenne in feed *post #144188
*Fenbendazole and molting *post #144313
*CHEAP Poultry Dust!! *post #154086
*Cocci drugs *post #145974
*Does a high protein feed aid the growth of cocci? *post #2839
*Worming info thread* post #154492
*Lice and link #2 poultry dust *post #11058 post #7815
*How to measure a "peas sized" wormer dose 2posts *post #13069 post #13070
*How to check for gapeworms *post #22898
*Liquid Permethrin spray directly on chickens and in coops INFO and residual effects* post #17296
*Big long discussion on microscopes and such *post #21450 post #21361
*Mail in poop test for most farm animals *post #32429
*Hydrogen peroxide kills bitey things *post #17348

*Medicine & RESPIRATORY ILLNESS*
*Math and Medications* CLICK HERE *FOR HOW TO FIGURE THEM OUT!*

*Poultry Body Weights average body weights of various exhibition poultry.* https://sites.google.com/a/poultrypedia.com/poultrypedia/poultry-body-weights

*Or visit* Henderson's Chicken Breed Chart *for weights of more breeds.*

*Slipped tendon (perosis)* post #30274  post #21884

*Wry neck?? Silkie Chick duckling *post #60013

*Possible NewCastle Disease? 5.25 wk chick* post #60002

*How to Send a Bird for Necropsy*

*Avian Vet Search...*

*Fungal Infections in Poultry* https://sites.google.com/a/poultrypedia.com/poultrypedia/chicken-fungal-infections

*Albon 5% sulfadimethoxine*,  post #71866

*Medicine Chart for Chickens & other Poultry CLICK HERE*

*Oxytetracyline and Tetracycline Powder Doses *post #154894

*Affordable Valbazen - 60ml bottle for $14.95*

*Updated - Corid and Amprol (amprolium) Dosing CLICK HERE     **and *post #115534

*fishmox for chickens? you betcha * post #30338

*Amoxicillin/Ampicillin is Birds *post #30344

*Baytril for Birds discussions:* &  Kathys example treatment Baytril is the brand name for *Enrofloxacin*, post #154894   AND CLICK HERE for BAYTRIL

*Tylan CRD indications and Tylan dosage*   post #4606   http://www.elanco.us/products-services/poultry/water-soluble-crd-control.aspx 

*various drugs will only treat bacteria that are sensitive to that drug* post #30389

*Drugs that can be used in Ducks - no prescription needed* http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1022278/drugs-that-can-be-used-in-ducks-no-prescription-neede

*Denagard's effectiveness on various strains of Mycoplasma* http://m.ps.oxfordjournals.org/content/88/11/2353.full#ref-5

*Meds for use in poultry *post #143867 post #144182 post #144607

*Clinical avian medicine *post #144159

*Avian Medicine: Principles and Applications *post #144168

*Free newsletter avian *post #144190

*Home Remedies *post #145433

*GLOSSARY OF POULTRY TERMS CLICK HERE*


*BREEDS CHICKEN/FOWL INFO *
*How to say difficult chicken breed names  *post #43979

*Conservation priority list, ducks geese all animals* CLICK HERE

Henderson's Chicken Breed Chart - Chart listing characteristics of many breeds, with illustrations of some breed color varieties.

*Chicken Breeds Chart *http://www.backyardpoultry.com/wiki/index.php/Chicken_Breeds_Chart

Woodlot Farms Chicken Breed Chart - Chart of photos & breed characteristics

BackyardChickens.com Chicken Breeds searchable database designed for choosing chickens to raise.

ALBC Conservation Priority Breeds - List and images of comparatively rare chicken & waterfowl breeds needing conservation.

American Poultry Association Recognized Breeds & Varieties - Plain list of most recent APA update

Wild west seramas page, you can look at their shows, and see pictures and Results of their shows

*Serama what the judge looks for* 




Egg-Cellent Guide to Chicken Breeds

*Breed Selection charts breed selection charts:*

http://www.albc-usa.org/documents/chickenbreedcomparison.pdf

http://www.sagehenfarmlodi.com/chooks/chooks.html

*What The Heck Is A Vaulted Skull? *post #46616 POLISH/SILKIES

post #123611 *Cool read on eggs turning inside the hen before being laid*

*Breeder quality vs hatchery *post #22041

*GENETICS*
*EGG COLOR FEATHERING ETC*
*IN-BREEDING TALK AND OTHER TALK begin* post #2290

*Study on NNs better meat growth and immune system in heat *post #35810

*IDing homozygous NN *post #27522

*Marans genetics and eggs info *post #155184

*Clan breeding *post #2685

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/basic-chicken-color-genetics

*Isa Brown x Cream Legbar *post #1647

*Sex-Linked info*

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/261208/sex-linked-information

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Sex-links/BRKSexLink.html

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Sex-links/BRKMaking.html

*Blue Genes? Lavender? Chicken Genetics Made (almost) Simple  *post #1804 post #1806

*Chicken Quest Gene Info*

*Genetics of Chicken Color*

*Poultry Genetics for Exhibition Breeders *

*FRIZZLE GENE *post #146841

*EARS AND EARLOBES* http://www.aviculture-europe.nl/nummers/09E03A06.pdf
*Pink, Plum, Purple, and Gray Eggs *http://www.communitychickens.com/all-about-egg-color/
*INHERITANCE OF EGG COLOUR IN MARANS *http://www.maransofamericaclub.com/uploads/4/0/1/8/40183925/14e05a14.pdf

*Sigrid Van Orts book* http://www.chickencolours.com/index.html

http://kippenjungle.nl/basisEN.htm

http://articles.extension.org/pages...or-small-and-backyard-flocks:-an-introduction

Chicken Genetics Made (almost) Simple - Overview of genetics and their effect on coloring.

Genetics Basics and Chicken Colors - More in-depth explanations of basic genetics and how color patterns are connected.

Chicken Genes - Lists of genes that affect many characteristics in chickens, with allelic genes grouped together.

Scratch Cradle links of  _https://scratchcradle.wordpress.com/2012/07/01/gms1-genetics-of-egg-color/_


Spoiler: egg color info



GMS1: Genetics of Egg Color

GMS2: Breeding for Blue Eggs

GMS3: Breeding for Other Egg Colors

GMS4: Incomplete Dominance of Blue Feathering

GMS5: Chicken Chromosomes

GMS6: Sex-Linkage

GMS7: Plumage Pigments

GMS8: Breeding for Two Traits

GMS9: Autosexing Recipe

GMS10: Skin and Shank Color

GMS11: Breeding for Type

GMS12: Inbreeding Coefficient

GMS Supplement #1: Recessive White

GMS Supplement #2: Skin Color Punnett Squares and Test Crossing

GMS Supplement #3: Selecting for Head Shape

*Gimmies Special egg start at * post #1785 post #2509








**NOTE*: Silkie rooster over purebred hens will usually produce sexlinks. Females will have dark skin, and the males will have light skin.*

post #124541 *Benny's green egg color genetics eggsplanation*

*PROCESSING*
*Chickens Commonly Raised for MEAT and Weights at Ages* post #54051

*Processing Support Group CLICK HERE  *

LINKS VIDEOS HOW-To's   http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/processing-day-support-group-summary-of-thread

ChickenCanoes links post #109391
*Brining 101 Osmosis *post #44313

*Chicapees Awesome Homemade plucker* Hal post #438

*Processing Support GROUP THREAD filled with HOW TO Click HERE*
Grower Guidelines for Poultry and Fowl Processing  Bottom of post post #38384

*Dressed weights are about 75% of live weight * post #40670

*HEALTH problems MEAT BIRDS* click here

*HOW TO PROCESS FAST* 




*Caponize your roosters* How to caponize a rooster Warning Graphic pics  &  post #39979  VIDEO post #54418

http://www.thepoultrysite.com/articles/1051/leg-health-in-large-broilers/

*Joeys Tabletop Plucker *post #101813  post #101822

*Feed bag for cone *post #151837

*Cool plucker DIY *post #12146

*Chaos' bird holder for processing *post #10784

*MISC Fun, other Wacky Discussions and Ideas!*
*HA HA HA WHICH WAY to put the TP ROLL on!  BEGINS* post #41929

*Putrescent whole egg Solids as repellents* post #85932

*REMOVING SPURS VIDEO EASY* post #96862

*asthma and chickens* post #90265

*Warm Hands and Feet* post #53261 post #53243 http://www.amazon.com/Reusable-Warmer-Perfect-Outdoor-Activities/dp/B009RIOT0S

*Snow roof removal tool *post #54241

*INSPIRATION FOR THE LAZY* post #33056

*Adding Fishing rod Holders to vehickels and Best spot in the garage ON THE Door *post #43618

*WEIRD discussion about good diviners, or water witches starts about* post #1253

*HOW TO BLOW OUT EGGS *http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2011/10/egg-blowing-101-and-how-to-decorate.html

*DUCT tape Little ones mittens on in the winter!* post #32234

*Uses for the X-wifes Wedding dress* www.backyardchickens.com/t/1046313/incubating-w-friends-come-hatch-learn-chat-meet-new-friends/32200_100#post_16378940

*For all the Tinamou lovers! *post #13663

*How to dye a baby chicken *http://www.wikihow.com/Dye-a-Baby-Chicken

*How to get a truck out of the mud or wait till it freezes some LOL * post #30928

*5 gal bucket ideas *http://fivegallonideas.com/

*Xtra emojis *post #145388

*National Poultry Census RELEASED *post #662

*Milking stands for goats *post #6293 post #6281 post #6247

*Solar livestock waterer *post #12168

*MOLTING VID *post #2

*Goats urinary issues *post #34824 *Is there really blood in my critter's urine? *post #34573

*cool play structure to coop conversion *post #12196


*RECIPES, Good EATS and FOODSTUFFS*


Spoiler: Click it!!!! Yummmm



*PEELING hard boiled FRESH EGGS!!* http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=24428

*Recipes that use up those eggs *Click HERE

*  Canadian Snow taffy* post #55173

*  Brining 101 Osmosis *post #44313

*  home made ACV! Organic with the very important "mother "! *http://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/make-raw-apple-cider-vinegar/

*  Pennsylvania Farm Show blue ribbon whoopie pie RECIPE!  *post #35363

*  Adult Brownies* post #32618

*  Shakshouka *post #38125

*  Fermenting Peppers* http://thehotpepper.com/topic/23146-fermenting-peppers-101/

*  Chi Chi's fried ice cream recipe *straight from the former manager  post #17394
*Injara - an Ethiopian bred made from Teff flour *post #17418 video recipe post #17433
*  Santa Bread  *post #19056
*  Bennys Recipes for *Ox tail soup: tongue with mushroom sauce post #30071 images post #30021
*Khachapuri a Georgian pastry, full of cheese and an egg over! Delicious! Recipe: HERE
  Dippy Eggs and Toads in the hole! *post #31896

*halupkies is stuffed cabbage *http://allrecipes.com/recipe/220002/halupki-stuffed-cabbage/

  Benny- *Artemisia arborescens* we use it in a herb tea,( not 4 use during Pregnancy! ) it helps digestion. post #32148

*  most expensive coffee in the world GROSS *https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak 

 *Organic Butternut Squash Soup * yummmmsss  

*Death By Chocolate Cupcakes *post #34316

* Wheat rolls with Spinach paste and Betroth paste! *post #41161 post #69976

*Sourdough pancakes *post #4372

*  Chicken Jerky *post #24614

*  SOURDOUGH discussion and recipes start* post #117664

*  Banti's Microwave Brownie Recipe* post #63092

*  Flat bred recipe: *post #66475

*  PA foodstuffs *post #155206

*  Angel food cake *post #744

*  Philadelphia Snapper Soup!!* post #67945

*Monkey Bread with apples* post #70003

*  Libyan flavored black coffee BENNY!* post #74702

*  Banana Bread recipe *post #5541

*  Gummy worms *post #5881

*leopard bread *post #11234

*3 minute butter *post #21762

*  Corn chowder and corn casserole  *post #14151

*  campins red beans and rice *post #144208

*Trash Can Chickens/Turkeys* post #295

Why You Should Be Eating More Rabbit (Recipes Included)

http://www.foodrepublic.com/2016/05/17/why-you-should-be-eating-more-rabbit-recipes-included/

*How to butcher a haunch of venison *post #145343

http://www.farmshow.state.pa.us/files/whoopiePie.pdf







*Part 2: Individual updates go here:*
http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/incubating-w-friends-part-2-individual-updates



*Disclaimer: Please note this information is offered as friendly advice only and, whilst I have made every effort to ensure it is accurate, I can not be held responsible if it proves not to be useful in your case! I am not a vet and nor is anyone else that I know of.*


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

BantyChooks here, hope I'm doing this right.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> BantyChooks here, hope I'm doing this right.


Hello!!!! welcome over!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> Hello!!!! welcome over!!



Nobody else over here yet? Better go do some more recruiting...


----------



## casportpony

I'm here!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Hi Kathy!!


----------



## Kiki




----------



## DwayneNLiz

Kiki said:


>


Welcome over!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Kiki! Hi, girl.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Jace has babies!! Two so far, and 2 pipped.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Jace has babies!! Two so far, and 2 pipped.


Go Jace, Go!!!!
i didnt think she was that far into it yet, lol


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> Go Jace, Go!!!!
> i didnt think she was that far into it yet, lol


I didn't think so either, but there's sure chicks out there, eh.


----------



## kajira

Okay found it. :O


----------



## DwayneNLiz

kajira said:


> Okay found it. :O


Welcome over!!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Hi Benny, I assume you're reading this thread.... I'm sorry you can't post yet


----------



## Pyxis

Hey all! Popped over here to check things out.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Pyxis said:


> Hey all! Popped over here to check things out.


welcome! make sure to check out the pond too


----------



## Pyxis

DwayneNLiz said:


> welcome! make sure to check out the pond too



I'm gonna be heading over there now


----------



## kajira

I have to scroll to read the posts.... hmmm


----------



## DwayneNLiz

kajira said:


> I have to scroll to read the posts.... hmmm


not sure i understand, i always have to scroll


----------



## Akrnaf2

I am here also!


----------



## kajira

DwayneNLiz said:


> not sure i understand, i always have to scroll


It's different, like it's not a flat screen, each comment is it's own bubble. It's just very confusing for me to navigate


----------



## DwayneNLiz

kajira said:


> It's different, like it's not a flat screen, each comment is it's own bubble. It's just very confusing for me to navigate


interesting 
i find it hard to navigate here too
  we'll get there someday lol


----------



## MikeLM

Hello everyone! 

Thank you Liz for setting this up and taking the time to copy over the notes! 

I changed my name here a bit, from mlm Mike on BYC to MikeLM on BYH


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Marking spot on cell no inet.  Now y'all broke BYC.  Poor herding forum. Lol


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> Marking spot on cell no inet.  Now y'all broke BYC.  Poor herding forum. Lol


Hi sunshine, hope your 'net comes back.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Hi sweets


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sally Sunshine said:


> Marking spot on cell no inet.  Now y'all broke BYC.  Poor herding forum. Lol


Yay, someone feels for us, lol. We actually enjoy the crowd in our "village"


----------



## mustangrooster

Never really been apart of this thread, but i need something to speed time up between the conversion.



I promise I'll only be here whilst the conversion takes place?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Are you chook?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Never mind.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Shalom to all!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Hey what about all the valuable info on duckling and gosling care in the stickys over on BYC and lots of other good info too? is all that going to be moved also?


----------



## Miss Lydia

Awesome info thank you for putting it all up.


----------



## kajira

Still haven't figured out how to use this site. I'm a failure.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Me either.


----------



## casportpony

kajira said:


> Still haven't figured out how to use this site. I'm a failure.





Miss Lydia said:


> Me either.



Keep trying, it will get easier!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yay, someone feels for us, lol. We actually enjoy the crowd in our "village"


Hi Doodle! 



mustangrooster said:


> Never really been apart of this thread, but i need something to speed time up between the conversion.
> 
> 
> 
> I promise I'll only be here whilst the conversion takes place?


Oh dont promise that! we would love to have you stick with us!  <waves>



Miss Lydia said:


> Hey what about all the valuable info on duckling and gosling care in the stickys over on BYC and lots of other good info too? is all that going to be moved also?


Hi Miss Lyd!  As far as I know this is Robs post...

_We've also already run a test conversion of the site and are VERY happy to report that all of the most important information and data has already been converted successfully! This includes stuff like:




_

_Forum users and user info (avatars, subscriptions, etc.)_
_Forum threads & posts_
_User reputation (ovations / likes)_
_Private Messages_
_Images (this is a MONSTER task)_
_Articles_
_Galleries / Albums_
_Badges, Awards, Medals (Like "Friend", "Spirit", "Greeter", etc.)_
_GFM / PPM account upgrades_
_TONS of other stuff!_
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1172392/bycs-software-conversion-discussion-information



kajira said:


> Still haven't figured out how to use this site. I'm a failure.


 LOL its gonna need some getting used to 



casportpony said:


> Keep trying, it will get easier!


 Hey Kat!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Thanks


----------



## MikeLM

kajira said:


> Still haven't figured out how to use this site. I'm a failure.



lol


Miss Lydia said:


> Me either.



I'm learning


----------



## Sally Sunshine

@MikeLM


----------



## MikeLM

casportpony said:


> Keep trying, it will get easier!



I hope so!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Your welcome Miss!


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> @MikeLM



Sally!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

There's some pretty cool features here though, so I think it'll just be a learning curve but we'll like it after we do get used to it. I'm looking forward to being able to delete posts.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

ps....  I have chicks pipping... Good AMs and Orloffs!!  crappy air cells shipped eggs, I expect some more wont make it, air cells are dipped aka saddled so bad I dont think they will turn to external.  <cry>  but if I get  few I will be happy!!  And I have a Broody HEN!  hope she likes these chicks when they get here!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> ps....  I have chicks pipping... Good AMs and Orloffs!!  crappy air cells shipped eggs, I expect some more wont make it, air cells are dipped aka saddled so bad I dont think they will turn to external.  <cry>  but if I get  few I will be happy!!  And I have a Broody HEN!  hope she likes these chicks when they get here!


Hurrah!

My Jace just finished her hatch, 100% from refrigerated eggs.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> There's some pretty cool features here though, so I think it'll just be a learning curve but we'll like it after we do get used to it. I'm looking forward to being able to delete posts.



seems like an extra step just to quote but working on it lol
Hey sweets, you need to use your very old image of your sultan roo so we can remember who you are over here!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

I miss this from BYC already, but I can deal  @Nifty 

*Currently Viewing*
*7 Members, 4 Guests*
BantyChooks BunnynChicks MotorcycleChick Sally Sunshine Sparkle110 kajira kwhites634


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> seems like an extra step just to quote but working on it lol
> Hey sweets, you need to use your very old image of your sultan roo so we can remember who you are over here!


The first one I had as an avy? Hmm, wonder which folder I put that in...


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Hurrah!
> 
> My Jace just finished her hatch, 100% from refrigerated eggs.



Sweet!!


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> ps....  I have chicks pipping... Good AMs and Orloffs!!  crappy air cells shipped eggs, I expect some more wont make it, air cells are dipped aka saddled so bad I dont think they will turn to external.  <cry>  but if I get  few I will be happy!!  And I have a Broody HEN!  hope she likes these chicks when they get here!



I hope you get a few healthy chicks for the mean broody!



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Hurrah!
> 
> My Jace just finished her hatch, 100% from refrigerated eggs.


----------



## mustangrooster

I have a batch of silkie and frizzle eggs that hatched, i also _had _a broody duck , and for some reason all the eggs she laid weren't fertile.  And what would be the first thing that came to mind? I can put them under the broody duck since I've got my hands full with a batch of 1 week old chicks. What would be the first thing that she would do? Try and eat 'em.

Hmph, now i have baby frizzles and silkies running a muck on my desk.

Thanks duck. Must run in the Muscovy blood lines.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Better, sunshine?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

It's sorta odd having ovations called likes and PMs called conversations, but I guess it's not the worst change that could happen.


----------



## Miss Lydia

I'm learning too feeling better about it all.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sally Sunshine said:


> Hi Doodle!
> 
> 
> Oh dont promise that! we would love to have you stick with us!  <waves>
> 
> 
> Hi Miss Lyd!  As far as I know this is Robs post...
> 
> _We've also already run a test conversion of the site and are VERY happy to report that all of the most important information and data has already been converted successfully! This includes stuff like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Forum users and user info (avatars, subscriptions, etc.)_
> _Forum threads & posts_
> _User reputation (ovations / likes)_
> _Private Messages_
> _Images (this is a MONSTER task)_
> _Articles_
> _Galleries / Albums_
> _Badges, Awards, Medals (Like "Friend", "Spirit", "Greeter", etc.)_
> _GFM / PPM account upgrades_
> _TONS of other stuff!_
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1172392/bycs-software-conversion-discussion-information
> 
> LOL its gonna need some getting used to
> 
> Hey Kat!


Hi, you remember me!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> It's sorta odd having ovations called likes and PMs called conversations, but I guess it's not the worst change that could happen.


Most of us still refer to Conversations as PM's any ways, lol.


----------



## Nifty

Poka_Doodle said:


> Most of us still refer to Conversations as PM's any ways, lol.



Ya, me too. It's pretty interchangeable.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Nifty said:


> Ya, me too. It's pretty interchangeable.


Howdy Mister Nifty, thanks for putting in so much work on the move.


----------



## Nifty

Thanks! It's a CRAZY amount of work, but we're excited to finally pull the trigger on it!


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Hi Dan, how's them eggs doing?


----------



## Dan26552

Hi Banty.

They're doing just fine! Out of the 31 there appear to be two clears, two quitters and a blood ring (that's the first time I've seen one) leaving 26 going strong. Today is day 7. The boys seem to be getting better, my first set back in Feb had around 7 or 8 clears.


----------



## kajira

I think they did this, because we broke BYC a few times with our long threads.


----------



## Phage

Hello!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Phage! There you are.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

You don't know who I am, so don't bother guessing!


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> I have a batch of silkie and frizzle eggs that hatched, i also _had _a broody duck , and for some reason all the eggs she laid weren't fertile.  And what would be the first thing that came to mind? I can put them under the broody duck since I've got my hands full with a batch of 1 week old chicks. What would be the first thing that she would do? Try and eat 'em.
> 
> Hmph, now i have baby frizzles and silkies running a muck on my desk.
> 
> Thanks duck. Must run in the Muscovy blood lines.



Sorry the broody duck didn't work out.


----------



## MikeLM

Duckling and Spider said:


> You don't know who I am, so don't bother guessing!



lol, ok. Nice avy!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

MikeLM said:


> lol, ok. Nice avy!


 Thank you! LOL


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Meebrong! There you are!!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Nuh uhhhh! 
 However did you know?!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duckling and Spider said:


> Nuh uhhhh!
> However did you know?!


Just a lucky guess.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I will lose my mind if I can't pop in to this/that/the thread when the voices get too loud. I was sobbing by the end of coffee this morning. I realized that I must make an account here.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duckling and Spider said:


> I will lose my mind if I can't pop in to this/that/the thread when the voices get too loud. I was sobbing by the end of coffee this morning. I realized that I must make an account here.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Luke and I had a conversation here that got like double the size of most threads and broke...


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

May I join, at least temporarily? A few chicks hatched and I want to show them off.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Poka_Doodle said:


> Luke and I had a conversation here that got like double the size of most threads and broke...


The old incubation thread on BYC hit 150,000 posts before it broke. The new one is at 55,000.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> May I join, at least temporarily? A few chicks hatched and I want to show them off.


Jump on in. We don't bite.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Jump on in. We don't bite.


Lol. Thanks, that's comforting! 

Now why can't I post pics...


----------



## misfitmorgan

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Lol. Thanks, that's comforting!
> 
> Now why can't I post pics...



You can post pics.....just drag and drop them into where you type(reply box) and then below the reply box choose thumbnail or full size. Its easy. There is also a button next to the post reply button labeled "upload file" that works too. If you need to post a picture link that is the button on the top of the reply box next to the emoticon button. Be aware the "upload a file" button also requires you to choose thumbnail or full size below the reply box.

Make sense?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

misfitmorgan said:


> You can post pics.....just drag and drop them into where you type(reply box) and then below the reply box choose thumbnail or full size. Its easy. There is also a button next to the post reply button labeled "upload file" that works too. If you need to post a picture link that is the button on the top of the reply box next to the emoticon button. Be aware the "upload a file" button also requires you to choose thumbnail or full size below the reply box.
> 
> Make sense?



Yes it does, thank you so much! It finally worked! I'm trying one as a thumbnail and the other as a full image to see the difference...


----------



## misfitmorgan




----------



## misfitmorgan

That was suppose to say "won't show up" 

I'm dyslexic so i do that often


----------



## misfitmorgan

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Yes it does, thank you so much! It finally worked! I'm trying one as a thumbnail and the other as a full image to see the difference...
> 
> View attachment 32326
> View attachment 32328



They are different sizes in the thread and if you click on the pics they are also different sizes of big lol


----------



## Duckling and Spider

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> May I join, at least temporarily? A few chicks hatched and I want to show them off.


Nope! Not allowed. 


Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Jump on in. We don't bite.


Speak for yourself!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

misfitmorgan said:


> That was suppose to say "won't show up"
> 
> I'm dyslexic so i do that often



Didn't even notice! 



misfitmorgan said:


> They are different sizes in the thread and if you click on the pics they are also different sizes of big lol



Ok. 

MONSTER CHICK!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Okay. I don't bite, but watch out for miss Abi over there -- she might.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 32330
> Nope! Not allowed.
> 
> Speak for yourself!



Then would you be so kind as to inform me what IS allowed??


----------



## misfitmorgan

We love pictures so i dont think you will see BYH'ers complaining about chick pics.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Okay. I don't bite, but watch out for miss Abi over there -- she might.



Thanks for the heads up. Maybe she doesn't like that I have the same name as her...


----------



## Duckling and Spider

misfitmorgan said:


> We love pictures so i dont think you will see BYH'ers complaining about chick pics.


What about duck pictures? 


Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Okay. I don't bite, but watch out for miss Abi over there -- she might.





TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Then would you be so kind as to inform me what IS allowed??


Nope!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Maybe she doesn't like that I have the same name as her...


Your name is Mebrong?!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Duckling and Spider said:


> Your name is Mebrong?!


HOW DID YOU KNOW??


----------



## Duckling and Spider

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> HOW DID YOU KNOW??


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I forgot how funny you are!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Duckling and Spider said:


> What about duck pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope!



Any livestock/poultry/pet pictures are generally welcome.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

misfitmorgan said:


> Any livestock/poultry/pet pictures are generally welcome.


Even from the photography nutcases that can't stop sharing pictures?


----------



## misfitmorgan

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Even from the photography nutcases that can't stop sharing pictures?



Oh yes esp those types....we love them the most. We actually have a thread just for pictures too.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

misfitmorgan said:


> Oh yes esp those types....we love them the most.


Hot diggety!! Y'all asked for it, eh, so don't blame me when your computer crashes.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Hot diggety!! Y'all asked for it, eh, so don't blame me when your computer crashes.


You are a booger! I just got that song out of my head!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duckling and Spider said:


> You are a booger! I just got that song out of my head!


Why, thank you.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Why, thank you.


Grrrr!


----------



## Dan26552

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Even from the photography nutcases that can't stop sharing pictures?


----------



## misfitmorgan

So.....what are your BYC names?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I'm not on BYC.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Duckling and Spider said:


> I'm not on BYC.



Hers is a secret.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

misfitmorgan said:


> So.....what are your BYC names?


BantyChooks



Duckling and Spider said:


> I'm not on BYC.


Yeah, riiight.



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Hers is (deleted).
> 
> You're very welcome.


Now you're gonna get it.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> BantyChooks
> 
> 
> Yeah, riiight.
> 
> 
> Now you're gonna get it.



I know. 

Oh, my username on BYC is the same. I'm very original like that.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I know.
> 
> Oh, my username on BYC is the same. I'm very original like that.


Ummmm. I was actually hoping to make it harder for my in-laws to spy on me. They know who I am on BYC. That is why a different name here. They wouldn't find this screen name.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

I can edit.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> BantyChooks
> 
> 
> Yeah, riiight.
> 
> 
> Now you're gonna get it.


I remember seeing you around.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm




----------



## misfitmorgan

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> BantyChooks
> 
> 
> Yeah, riiight.
> 
> 
> Now you're gonna get it.



I remember you.



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I know.
> 
> Oh, my username on BYC is the same. I'm very original like that.



me too......THEE most original ever  

I have the same name on BYC


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

misfitmorgan said:


> I remember you.
> 
> 
> 
> me too......THEE most original ever
> 
> I have the same name on BYC


Neat, I'm famous. Or, er, infamous.


----------



## samssimonsays

OH! this will be super helpful for me!


----------



## Razadia

I guess I actually have a reason to use this account now.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Razadia said:


> I guess I actually have a reason to use this account now.



Yep looks like the last time you used it you were asking us about leather cleaner.....welcome back!


----------



## Razadia

misfitmorgan said:


> Yep looks like the last time you used it you were asking us about leather cleaner.....welcome back!


Yep. I think that's the only reason I was here.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Razadia said:


> I guess I actually have a reason to use this account now.


Hi. Are you from Colorado? I think I remember you from that thread. Or something on BYC.


----------



## Razadia

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hi. Are you from Colorado? I think I remember you from that thread. Or something on BYC.


No, but I've been a member of BYC for 6 years, so I wouldn't be surprised if you've run across me somewhere.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Razadia said:


> No, but I've been a member of BYC for 6 years, so I wouldn't be surprised if you've run across me somewhere.


Yeah, probably a HAL or something. I was jgoldy2, Amazingshowgirl, and Poka Doodle.


----------



## Razadia

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yeah, probably a HAL or something. I was jgoldy2, Amazingshowgirl, and Poka Doodle.


Probably the EHAL. I participate every year. I think I remember you as Poka Doodle.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh. It wouldn't have been that, but maybe the cafe or something similar


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Better, sunshine?


  much sweets!





Dan26552 said:


> Hi Banty.
> 
> They're doing just fine! Out of the 31 there appear to be two clears, two quitters and a blood ring (that's the first time I've seen one) leaving 26 going strong. Today is day 7. The boys seem to be getting better, my first set back in Feb had around 7 or 8 clears.


  Sweet!!!



kajira said:


> I think they did this, because we broke BYC a few times with our long threads.


  fun times!



Phage said:


> Hello!


 PHAGE! <3 oh and hugs of course!



Duckling and Spider said:


> You don't know who I am, so don't bother guessing!


  lmao Hi MC



Duckling and Spider said:


> I will lose my mind if I can't pop in to this/that/the thread when the voices get too loud. I was sobbing by the end of coffee this morning. I realized that I must make an account here.


 awwww but you have my cell number, my voices get loud too ya know.  <hug> 


Poka_Doodle said:


> Luke and I had a conversation here that got like double the size of most threads and broke...


 ha ha  I need to get used to a conversation vs profile commenting  



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> May I join, at least temporarily? A few chicks hatched and I want to show them off.


  NICE!!  Did you incubate or use a broody?  Congrats



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Yes it does, thank you so much! It finally worked! I'm trying one as a thumbnail and the other as a full image to see the difference...
> 
> View attachment 32326
> View attachment 32328


  Cute!  what breeds?



samssimonsays said:


> OH! this will be super helpful for me!


  Glad it will help!  whatcha got planned?



Sourland said:


> Hi, Sweet Sally, glad to see you over here.


  hmmm this quote was from the other thread! hmmmm


----------



## Dan26552

Sally!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Dan26552 said:


> Sally!


  Hi Dan, nice pig!  how many you have growing out now and did you get babies from them?  or just buy and grow out for meat?


----------



## Dan26552

Sally Sunshine said:


> Hi Dan, nice pig!  how many you have growing out now and did you get babies from them?  or just buy and grow out for meat?




Thanks.  Don't know as the piglets aren't here yet but probably between two or three for ourselves. The gilts are due in July.


----------



## mustangrooster

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> View attachment 32351 View attachment 32352 View attachment 32353 View attachment 32354 View attachment 32352



Is that Jace?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

mustangrooster said:


> Is that Jace?


Yup. First brood of the year. Ain't they purdy?

I was gonna sell them, but now... They're too cute to do that.

Must not keep more...


----------



## mustangrooster

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Yup. First brood of the year. Ain't they purdy?
> 
> I was gonna sell them, but now... They're too cute to do that.
> 
> Must not keep more...



Shes still at it? They are very pretty. And, they are _too_ cute.......how in the world of chickens can you sell them now?


I have the same problem. I was going to sell the frizzles and silkies that recently hatched, but they are _too_ cute.

I need a broody. Can I borrow Jace? You might not get her back, though..


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Dan26552 said:


> Thanks.  Don't know as the piglets aren't here yet but probably between two or three for ourselves. The gilts are due in July.


  oh wow!  exciting!  your on the right site now too lol  And Kaj and Dax and all us with so many critters!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sally Sunshine said:


> awwww but you have my cell number, my voices get loud too ya know.  <hug>


I'd drive you crazy. You want me to escape. I trust what I know. You want to smack me. I'm too far away for you to reach. You want to take Duckling. I want... Well, there's nothing I want more than her ATM.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Duckling and Spider said:


> I'd drive you crazy. You want me to escape. I trust what I know. You want to smack me. I'm too far away for you to reach. You want to take Duckling. I want... Well, there's nothing I want more than her ATM.


  I would love to see you carry on, ya, but I also am aware of all the other things that are so important beautiful.  I can just be an ear too, you cant just cast me away because I want things better for you. Part of friendship is giving and receiving, some isnt always what you want to hear or what I want to hear either.  Lord if you only knew how I live day in day out you would find we are more alike than you know.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

The site froze up. I didn't read back to see how serious that sounded. I just sent it when it unfroze. 
 Sowwy.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Speaking of fellow alcoholics, Duckling is gone for the night, and I was dragging. A squirt of Reddi Whip, and my brain shot a message to my body. "BANANA DAIQUIRIS!!!!"
I had to use JD instead of rum, and they are even better!! Of course I added extra Jack.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sally Sunshine said:


> I would love to see you carry on, ya, but I also am aware of all the other things that are so important beautiful.  I can just be an ear too, you cant just cast me away because I want things better for you. Part of friendship is giving and receiving, some isnt always what you want to hear or what I want to hear either.  Lord if you only knew how I live day in day out you would find we are more alike than you know.


I love how true that is. It's never easy telling a best friend something they won't want to hear, but it's wrong not to. I remember telling my cousin aka my best friend, over phone about my dog passing. It would be rude not to tell him, even though it would probably make him a little sad.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

mustangrooster said:


> Shes still at it? They are very pretty. And, they are _too_ cute.......how in the world of chickens can you sell them now?
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. I was going to sell the frizzles and silkies that recently hatched, but they are _too_ cute.
> 
> I need a broody. Can I borrow Jace? You might not get her back, though..



The coop is way, way overcrowded. And I want more Chanteclers, not mutts. These are chicks I actually could find a home for, if I wanted to. So, I'll probably sell all but one in a week or two. Jace can't count, so she doesn't care.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Duckling and Spider said:


> Speaking of fellow alcoholics, Duckling is gone for the night, and I was dragging. A squirt of Reddi Whip, and my brain shot a message to my body. "BANANA DAIQUIRIS!!!!"
> I had to use JD instead of rum, and they are even better!! Of course I added extra Jack.


  now that sounds very good.  but I started to crave bananasplit, you know wayhar had a sign out says Ice cream makes things right. 



Poka_Doodle said:


> I love how true that is. It's never easy telling a best friend something they won't want to hear, but it's wrong not to. I remember telling my cousin aka my best friend, over phone about my dog passing. It would be rude not to tell him, even though it would probably make him a little sad.


   awwww  we just lost our sophie to seizures so sad for most of us here.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

ummm  dont even ask why so many images went through!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

SWEETS


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Ugh, you're not helping me wait until hatch day, sunshine!!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

I hatched overnight, the four AMs and four Orloffs made it, gave four AMS to broody she killed a blue one, grabbed the others brough back inside ughhhhh  Serama set three days later so they only pipped this am I hear more peeping so they coming now.   Let me know about brahma fert I have someone wants some here.


----------



## mustangrooster

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> The coop is way, way overcrowded. And I want more Chanteclers, not mutts. These are chicks I actually could find a home for, if I wanted to. So, I'll probably sell all but one in a week or two. Jace can't count, so she doesn't care.



Soooo.. If Jace can’t count, then maybe she won’t know if somehow she ends up in a different flock?


Just putting it out there. Not getting any ideas or anything.

.....Yet.


----------



## mustangrooster

Sally Sunshine said:


> SWEETS
> 
> View attachment 32409 View attachment 32410 View attachment 32411 View attachment 32412



Wowza. Is it just me or are they gigantic?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> I hatched overnight, the four AMs and four Orloffs made it, gave four AMS to broody she killed a blue one, grabbed the others brough back inside ughhhhh  Serama set three days later so they only pipped this am I hear more peeping so they coming now.   Let me know about brahma fert I have someone wants some here.



Sure will. Day 7 is tomorrow so I should be able to see something then.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

mustangrooster said:


> Soooo.. If Jace can’t count, then maybe she won’t know if somehow she ends up in a different flock?
> 
> 
> Just putting it out there. Not getting any ideas or anything.
> 
> .....Yet.


She might not care, but I sure would!! Jace isn't leaving, ever.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

thanks


----------



## mustangrooster

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> She might not care, but I sure would!! Jace isn't leaving, ever.



Oh well, was worth a shot.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

I'm dying to candle, but know I shouldn't mess with them too much before air cells are fully stable...

Maybe I'll cave and say that day six and 18 hours is enough to count as day 7.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Forgot to say, sorry about the broody, sunshine, it seems like you've got some pretty horrible luck with them. 

You may borrow Jace for a bit... She'd love more babies


----------



## Dan26552

Sally Sunshine said:


> oh wow!  exciting!  your on the right site now too lol  And Kaj and Dax and all us with so many critters!




Yep!!


----------



## mustangrooster

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Forgot to say, sorry about the broody, sunshine, it seems like you've got some pretty horrible luck with them.
> 
> *You may borrow Jace for a bit... She'd love more babies *


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

mustangrooster said:


>


Only cos I trust Sunshine would return her!!


----------



## mustangrooster

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Only cos I trust Sunshine would return her!!



Pssshh. Me, return her? Of course, i would........


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

In five years, eh?


----------



## mustangrooster

Yep, probably. But that's still returning her, so that counts, right?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

mustangrooster said:


> Yep, probably. But that's still returning her, so that counts, right?


NO


----------



## mustangrooster

Hmph.





Looks like I'll be needing better Tactics.

Fine oh Fine, I pwomise I wont steal her?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

mustangrooster said:


> Hmph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll be needing better Tactics.
> 
> Fine oh Fine, I pwomise I wont steal her?


Think I really believe that?


----------



## mustangrooster

Yep!!














Nope. Not one slightest bit.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Sally Sunshine said:


> NICE!!  Did you incubate or use a broody?  Congrats
> 
> Cute!  what breeds?



Both...I started a few eggs in the bator, and one under a broody as backup (aka an excuse for more) and then a week later there was this beautiful blue egg that wanted to be set so I put it under the broody, and put the broody's egg in the bator once it hit day 18. 

They're mutts.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Love mutts.. If they sold better, I'd have half my flock of them. The grab bag of colours is so neat.


----------



## mustangrooster

The majority of my flock is mutts.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sally Sunshine said:


> now that sounds very good.  but I started to crave bananasplit, you know wayhar had a sign out says Ice cream makes things right.
> 
> awwww  we just lost our sophie to seizures so sad for most of us here. View attachment 32405 View attachment 32406 View attachment 32407 View attachment 32405 View attachment 32406 View attachment 32407


Aww, sorry. Lost my girl Tippy right after we'd gotten another dog, and in a night I was supposed to prep for a show and then go to practice. Neither happened.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sally Sunshine said:


> now that sounds very good.  but I started to crave bananasplit, you know wayhar had a sign out says Ice cream makes things right.


I wanted a banana split too, but ice cream is a luxury I can't afford. LOL! People are more willing to gift me alcohol!


----------



## MikeLM

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Mornin' Mike


----------



## misfitmorgan

Our stupid ducks keep going broody and sitting on them for 2 weeks and then eating the eggs 

Literally they will share the duty of keeping the eggs warm between the hens until there is like 20 eggs in there and then 2 weeks in they eat them all and start over. I've never seen anything like it. I'm wondering if i put them in their own pen and let them be broody if it would make a difference. Atm i have seen the chickens in there pecking at duck eggs as well.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Morning Mike


----------



## MikeLM

Since MC is coming over I'll make a pot of coffee. It will be self serve though.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

misfitmorgan said:


> Our stupid ducks keep going broody and sitting on them for 2 weeks and then eating the eggs
> 
> Literally they will share the duty of keeping the eggs warm between the hens until there is like 20 eggs in there and then 2 weeks in they eat them all and start over. I've never seen anything like it. I'm wondering if i put them in their own pen and let them be broody if it would make a difference. Atm i have seen the chickens in there pecking at duck eggs as well.


That's weird.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Mike!! You and your spilled coffee!


----------



## MikeLM

misfitmorgan said:


> Our stupid ducks keep going broody and sitting on them for 2 weeks and then eating the eggs
> 
> Literally they will share the duty of keeping the eggs warm between the hens until there is like 20 eggs in there and then 2 weeks in they eat them all and start over. I've never seen anything like it. I'm wondering if i put them in their own pen and let them be broody if it would make a difference. Atm i have seen the chickens in there pecking at duck eggs as well.



Strange, never heard of anything like that. I hope you can figure it out.



misfitmorgan said:


> Morning Mike



Hello, how are you today?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

We have fonts on here? Neat.


----------



## misfitmorgan

MikeLM said:


> Since MC is coming over I'll make a pot of coffee. It will be self serve though.
> 
> View attachment 32438



passes out straws for the "self-serve" coffee


----------



## MikeLM

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Mike!! You and your spilled coffee!



HI TRF sweets. I guess I'm a bit messy. lol


----------



## misfitmorgan

MikeLM said:


> Strange, never heard of anything like that. I hope you can figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, how are you today?



I'm ok though getting ill...how are you?



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> We have fonts on here? Neat.



yep fonts, sizes, *colors*


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

MikeLM said:


> HI TRF sweets. I guess I'm a bit messy. lol


You're gonna give Abi a heart attack with all that spilled coffee.


----------



## MikeLM

misfitmorgan said:


> I'm ok though getting ill...how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> yep fonts, sizes, *colors*



Oh wonderful, other than it being 30* F out.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

misfitmorgan said:


> I'm ok though getting ill...how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> yep fonts, sizes, *colors*


Hey, look, we have our thread's main font colour still...


----------



## MikeLM

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> You're gonna give Abi a heart attack with all that spilled coffee.



She said she wasn't coming over hear so she'll never see it. I wonder where that new person, Duckling and Spiders is, she seems nice.


----------



## mustangrooster

Cutest love story ever;

Cowboy, my Minorca rooster got separated from his mate Bella. He somehow keeps getting into the 8-week old chick coop. They sat like this the whole time I was outside doing the chicken chores.......


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

MikeLM said:


> She said she wasn't coming over hear so she'll never see it. I wonder where that new person, Duckling and Spiders is, she seems nice.


Maybe she'll serve us coffee!


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> Cutest love story ever;
> 
> Cowboy, my Minorca rooster got separated from his mate Bella. He somehow keeps getting into the 8-week old chick coop. They sat like this the whole time I was outside doing the chicken chores.......
> 
> View attachment 32439




Awwwww, How sweet!


----------



## mustangrooster

MikeLM said:


> Oh wonderful, other than it being 30* F out.



It's been _freezing_ here. The only time its been warming up is when the middle of the day hits, then slowly by slowly it starts to get colder again, then it's back to too cold.


----------



## MikeLM

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Maybe she'll serve us coffee!



That would be really nice!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

mustangrooster said:


> It's been _freezing_ here. The only time its been warming up is when the middle of the day hits, then slowly by slowly it starts to get colder again, then it's back to too cold.


Based off of your location, "freezing" is anything under 60, right?


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> It's been _freezing_ here. The only time its been warming up is when the middle of the day hits, then slowly by slowly it starts to get colder again, then it's back to too cold.



You're heading to winter, we're heading to summer, and I am ready!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

MikeLM said:


> Since MC is coming over I'll make a pot of coffee. It will be self serve though.
> 
> View attachment 32438





misfitmorgan said:


> passes out straws for the "self-serve" coffee


I've done that. Coffee is too good to waste!


Turtle Rock Farm said:


> You're gonna give Abi a heart attack with all that spilled coffee.


The guy needs a sippy cup!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

That does it! Someone needs to pour coffee for you people! Starting tomorrow, I will be figuring out coffee for y'all!


----------



## MikeLM

Duckling and Spider said:


> I've done that. Coffee is too good to waste!
> 
> The guy needs a sippy cup!



Wow, that's something MC would say!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duckling and Spider said:


> That does it! Someone needs to pour coffee for you people! Starting tomorrow, I will be figuring out coffee for y'all!


Thank you, Duckling and Spider! Us people need our coffee while MC is away.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

MikeLM said:


> Wow, that's something MC would say!


Great minds think alike!


----------



## MikeLM

Duckling and Spider said:


> That does it! Someone needs to pour coffee for you people! Starting tomorrow, I will be figuring out coffee for y'all!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Thank you, Duckling and Spider! Us people need our coffee while MC is away.


Now, there's; a Sally, you, Mike, Morgan, Mustang and a pebbles. Right?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duckling and Spider said:


> Now, there's; a Sally, you, Mike, Morgan, Mustang and a pebbles. Right?


Liz? Raz?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Getting anxious to get stuff done. TYYL!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Liz? Raz?


I haven't seen anyone else around.


----------



## mustangrooster

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Based off of your location, "freezing" is anything under 60, right?



Weeeelll, yep, kinda.

It's been pulling off an impressive 10- 21 C lately though, so that's winter for us 




MikeLM said:


> You're heading to winter, we're heading to summer, and I am ready!



Fair enough, wish our summers weren't so 'hot'!




MikeLM said:


> Since MC is coming over I'll make a pot of coffee. It will be self serve though.
> 
> View attachment 32438



 You're already a professional at it.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I will have to just steal coffee from that chick you guys are talking about. I will see if I can find her, and get her pictures.


----------



## MikeLM

Duckling and Spider said:


> Getting anxious to get stuff done. TYYL!


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> Weeeelll, yep, kinda.
> 
> It's been pulling off an impressive 10- 21 C lately though, so that's winter for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, wish our summers weren't so 'hot'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're already a professional at it.



Thanks for noticing!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

mustangrooster said:


> Weeeelll, yep, kinda.
> 
> It's been pulling off an impressive 10- 21 C lately though, so that's winter for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, wish our summers weren't so 'hot'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're already a professional at it.


10°?  

Positively summer weather.



Duckling and Spider said:


> I will have to just steal coffee from that chick you guys are talking about. I will see if I can find her, and get her pictures.


Watch out, if she finds out you're stealing the pics she might get mad. Good thing she isn't over here.


----------



## Auroradream26

Hi all! Just jumping on over


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Hi all....

The broody Beeauch I THOUGHT killed one of the Blue AMs I tried giving her, I couldnt toss in the woods so I brought it back in with the others and put it in the bator and pushed on its chest with my finger a few times, and for some reason I left it there and later on I remember I better get it out, and it was gone!  All were alive and well and no clue which one was lucky to stick around a bit longer!  How freaky seriously never happened Eva!!!  

Sooo I still have 4 Ams from great stock and 4 Orloffs from great stock!  And a broody with no eggs and no chicks that is just asking for the heat of my oven!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

oh crud!!! How do I go back where I was!!! I didnt quote anyone!  dang it  ughhh hate when I do that!!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Both...I started a few eggs in the bator, and one under a broody as backup (aka an excuse for more) and then a week later there was this beautiful blue egg that wanted to be set so I put it under the broody, and put the broody's egg in the bator once it hit day 18.
> 
> They're mutts.


  nice!  



Poka_Doodle said:


> Aww, sorry. Lost my girl Tippy right after we'd gotten another dog, and in a night I was supposed to prep for a show and then go to practice. Neither happened.


  oh man so sad 



Duckling and Spider said:


> I wanted a banana split too, but ice cream is a luxury I can't afford. LOL! People are more willing to gift me alcohol!


  I know! its so dang expensive! and terrible to keep around as it gets emptied so fast and I am one of those culprits 



misfitmorgan said:


> I'm ok though getting ill...how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> yep fonts, sizes, *colors*


 sorry you dont feel good.  You dont want CH over here and watch me use fonts lol



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Hey, look, we have our thread's main font colour still...


  sure do!



MikeLM said:


> She said she wasn't coming over hear so she'll never see it. I wonder where that new person, Duckling and Spiders is, she seems nice.


  yer cute



mustangrooster said:


> Cutest love story ever;
> 
> Cowboy, my Minorca rooster got separated from his mate Bella. He somehow keeps getting into the 8-week old chick coop. They sat like this the whole time I was outside doing the chicken chores.......
> 
> View attachment 32439


 awwwww


----------



## Sally Sunshine

ok so I quoted some of my readback and want to go readback more.....  I cant? or is it that little arrow up thinger used to go back?  ughhhh


----------



## Sally Sunshine

yep that worked   Gorsh I just love chatting to walls and answering myself!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Duckling and Spider said:


> That does it! Someone needs to pour coffee for you people! Starting tomorrow, I will be figuring out coffee for y'all!


 yay



Duckling and Spider said:


> Great minds think alike!


  muwahhahha



Auroradream26 said:


> Hi all! Just jumping on over


  Hi JESS!!!


----------



## casportpony

Sally Sunshine said:


> ps....  I have chicks pipping... Good AMs and Orloffs!!  crappy air cells shipped eggs, I expect some more wont make it, air cells are dipped aka saddled so bad I dont think they will turn to external.  <cry>  but if I get  few I will be happy!!  And I have a Broody HEN!  hope she likes these chicks when they get here!


hope you have a good hatch!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Sally Sunshine said:


> ok so I quoted some of my readback and want to go readback more.....  I cant? or is it that little arrow up thinger used to go back?  ughhhh



Not sure which arrow up thinger you mean lol


----------



## casportpony

misfitmorgan said:


> Not sure which arrow up thinger you mean lol


The little arrow to the right of "Sally Sunshine said".


----------



## Sally Sunshine




----------



## Sally Sunshine

Hi Kat!


----------



## Heather Feather

Present and accounted for!  
Hi all


----------



## Heather Feather

Oh!  I like that we can do different colors!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Heather Feather said:


> Present and accounted for!
> Hi all








   BAHAHAHHWAHAHHAHHAHAAA  omg made me laugh!!! yer cute!


----------



## MikeLM

Auroradream26 said:


> Hi all! Just jumping on over



Hi, glad you made it!


Sally Sunshine said:


> Hi all....
> 
> The broody Beeauch I THOUGHT killed one of the Blue AMs I tried giving her, I couldnt toss in the woods so I brought it back in with the others and put it in the bator and pushed on its chest with my finger a few times, and for some reason I left it there and later on I remember I better get it out, and it was gone!  All were alive and well and no clue which one was lucky to stick around a bit longer!  How freaky seriously never happened Eva!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo I still have 4 Ams from great stock and 4 Orloffs from great stock!  And a broody with no eggs and no chicks that is just asking for the heat of my oven!





Sally Sunshine said:


> yep that worked   Gorsh I just love chatting to walls and answering myself!





Heather Feather said:


> Present and accounted for!
> Hi all



Hi Heather!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Hi again Michael!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Heather Feather said:


> Oh!  I like that we can do different colors!


 We could before too. 
What am I missing?


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> Hi again Michael!


Hi SallyAnn!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

A certain someone makes my armpit itch. I just thought y'all would like to know that.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Duckling and Spider said:


> We could before too.
> What am I missing?


   lol I know right


----------



## MikeLM

Duckling and Spider said:


> We could before too.
> What am I missing?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Duckling and Spider said:


> A certain someone makes my armpit itch. I just thought y'all would like to know that.


 me?    ok I am going far far away to never never land


----------



## casportpony

Sally Sunshine said:


> Hi Kat!


Hi Sally!


----------



## Heather Feather

Apparently I never figured out how.  Y'all coulda helped a girl out!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sally Sunshine said:


> me?    ok I am going far far away to never never land


No, no. Not you. The one in possession of a very ugly cat! 


Heather Feather said:


> Apparently I never figured out how.  Y'all coulda helped a girl out!


Did you ever ask anyone?


----------



## Heather Feather

Duckling and Spider said:


> A certain someone makes my armpit itch. I just thought y'all would like to know that.







Duckling and Spider said:


> No, no. Not you. The one in possession of a very ugly cat!
> 
> Did you ever ask anyone?



My cat is BEAUTIFUL!  

No, apparently I didn't notice the color effects either.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Sally Sunshine said:


> View attachment 32445



Oh sorry yes that will take you to the "original" post the quote is from.


----------



## Heather Feather

Sally Sunshine said:


> BAHAHAHHWAHAHHAHHAHAAA  omg made me laugh!!! yer cute!







MikeLM said:


> Hi, glad you made it!
> 
> Hi Heather!


 Hi Mike!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Heather Feather said:


> My cat is BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> No, apparently I didn't notice the color effects either.


You are not right. 
Depends on which you are speaking of.
I'm pretty sure I saw colored texts when looking for coffee pictures on the sister site.


----------



## Akrnaf2

So now we HAVE TO STAY in khaki land!


----------



## Akrnaf2

The green on the left corner means that the memmber is on?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

what is khaki land?


----------



## mymilliefleur

Akrnaf2 said:


> The green on the left corner means that the memmber is on?


That's right.


----------



## Heather Feather

Sally Sunshine said:


> what is khaki land?



Maybe because the background is tan/khaki in color?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Is Dax here yet?  Pheebe has a bit of green white stuff at her privates! Ligaments are still there, no other signs of anything.   is there a biting nails emoticon?


----------



## Razadia

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Liz? Raz?





Duckling and Spider said:


> I haven't seen anyone else around.



I'm here. Just getting caught up.


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Hi everyone! I was in withdrawal. Had to come over...lol!


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Wickedchicken6

<<<I like this one


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Wickedchicken6 said:


> <<<I like this one


LOL


----------



## kajira

I'm trying to keep up but this layout hurts my brain. Or it might be the stomach flu the kids gave me.


----------



## Heather Feather

Hope you feel better kajira!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

MikeLM said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Thank you Liz for setting this up and taking the time to copy over the notes!
> 
> I changed my name here a bit, from mlm Mike on BYC to MikeLM on BYH


 Welcom over mike!!!



Sally Sunshine said:


> Marking spot on cell no inet.  Now y'all broke BYC.  Poor herding forum. Lol


HI SALLY!!!!


mustangrooster said:


> Never really been apart of this thread, but i need something to speed time up between the conversion.
> 
> 
> 
> I promise I'll only be here whilst the conversion takes place?


 no stay longer! join in the hatching craze!!



Miss Lydia said:


> Hey what about all the valuable info on duckling and gosling care in the stickys over on BYC and lots of other good info too? is all that going to be moved also?


 once BYC is back up i can copy it over



Sally Sunshine said:


> ps....  I have chicks pipping... Good AMs and Orloffs!!  crappy air cells shipped eggs, I expect some more wont make it, air cells are dipped aka saddled so bad I dont think they will turn to external.  <cry>  but if I get  few I will be happy!!  And I have a Broody HEN!  hope she likes these chicks when they get here!


go chickies!!!



Dan26552 said:


> Hi Banty.
> 
> They're doing just fine! Out of the 31 there appear to be two clears, two quitters and a blood ring (that's the first time I've seen one) leaving 26 going strong. Today is day 7. The boys seem to be getting better, my first set back in Feb had around 7 or 8 clears.


 go eggs!!!



Duckling and Spider said:


> You don't know who I am, so don't bother guessing!


hello adorable duckling and spider


Duckling and Spider said:


> I will lose my mind if I can't pop in to this/that/the thread when the voices get too loud. I was sobbing by the end of coffee this morning. I realized that I must make an account here.


  



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> May I join, at least temporarily? A few chicks hatched and I want to show them off.


we love pics!! and you dont have to join temporarily! 



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Jump on in. We don't bite.


 hard



Duckling and Spider said:


> You are a booger! I just got that song out of my head!


 






misfitmorgan said:


> So.....what are your BYC names?


 no change 



Duckling and Spider said:


> Ummmm. I was actually hoping to make it harder for my in-laws to spy on me. They know who I am on BYC. That is why a different name here. They wouldn't find this screen name.


   



Sally Sunshine said:


> SWEETS
> 
> View attachment 32409 View attachment 32410 View attachment 32411 View attachment 32412


 perdy birds


Sally Sunshine said:


> I hatched overnight, the four AMs and four Orloffs made it, gave four AMS to broody she killed a blue one, grabbed the others brough back inside ughhhhh  Serama set three days later so they only pipped this am I hear more peeping so they coming now.   Let me know about brahma fert I have someone wants some here.


 not



misfitmorgan said:


> Our stupid ducks keep going broody and sitting on them for 2 weeks and then eating the eggs
> 
> Literally they will share the duty of keeping the eggs warm between the hens until there is like 20 eggs in there and then 2 weeks in they eat them all and start over. I've never seen anything like it. I'm wondering if i put them in their own pen and let them be broody if it would make a difference. Atm i have seen the chickens in there pecking at duck eggs as well.


 thats so weird, up their protein intake, see if that helps too



MikeLM said:


> Since MC is coming over I'll make a pot of coffee. It will be self serve though.
> 
> View attachment 32438


 MICHAEL!!   quick save the coffee!!!!



Duckling and Spider said:


> That does it! Someone needs to pour coffee for you people! Starting tomorrow, I will be figuring out coffee for y'all!


 cant wait!!



Duckling and Spider said:


> I haven't seen anyone else around.


 i'm here! i started this thread 



Auroradream26 said:


> Hi all! Just jumping on over


Hi!!!!


Sally Sunshine said:


> Hi all....
> 
> The broody Beeauch I THOUGHT killed one of the Blue AMs I tried giving her, I couldnt toss in the woods so I brought it back in with the others and put it in the bator and pushed on its chest with my finger a few times, and for some reason I left it there and later on I remember I better get it out, and it was gone!  All were alive and well and no clue which one was lucky to stick around a bit longer!  How freaky seriously never happened Eva!!!
> 
> Sooo I still have 4 Ams from great stock and 4 Orloffs from great stock!  And a broody with no eggs and no chicks that is just asking for the heat of my oven!


 oh, thats so awesome!!!!!



Heather Feather said:


> Present and accounted for!
> Hi all


YAYYYYY!!!!


Akrnaf2 said:


> The green on the left corner means that the memmber is on?


YES!!



Sally Sunshine said:


> what is khaki land?


  it is the color code here



Sally Sunshine said:


> Is Dax here yet?  Pheebe has a bit of green white stuff at her privates! Ligaments are still there, no other signs of anything.   is there a biting nails emoticon?


 i havent seen her yet



Wickedchicken6 said:


> Hi everyone! I was in withdrawal. Had to come over...lol!


yayyY!!! hello!!!



Wickedchicken6 said:


> <<<I like this one


 LOL there are a couple fun ones!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

kajira said:


> I'm trying to keep up but this layout hurts my brain. Or it might be the stomach flu the kids gave me.


 oh no!! Feel better!!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Razadia said:


> I'm here. Just getting caught up.
> 
> View attachment 32465


  Nice Raz!! 



Wickedchicken6 said:


> Hi everyone! I was in withdrawal. Had to come over...lol!


  wicked! welcome over!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Hi Sally!!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Hi Liz, Hi Raz!  

Love the avy there ummm MC


----------



## Sally Sunshine

pretty!  rainbow?  whut yo  sayin wit dat ?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> pretty!  rainbow?  whut yo  sayin wit dat ?


there was a rainbow over my house the other day, dunno, i think theyre pretty


----------



## Sally Sunshine

DwayneNLiz said:


> there was a rainbow over my house the other day, dunno, i think theyre pretty


lol it was a joke silly goose.  Hope things are ok with you guys.  Ready for a naughty pup yet?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> lol it was a joke silly goose.  Hope things are ok with you guys.  Ready for a naughty pup yet?


very ready!!!


----------



## Razadia

Sally Sunshine said:


> Hi Liz, Hi Raz!
> 
> Love the avy there ummm MC



 Hi Sally! Blu has been drooling over your Brahmas.  He's basically telling me to hatch more chickens.


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## MikeLM

Wickedchicken6 said:


> Hi everyone! I was in withdrawal. Had to come over...lol!


Hi Wickedchicken6! 



kajira said:


> I'm trying to keep up but this layout hurts my brain. Or it might be the stomach flu the kids gave me.



lol, I hope you are not sick.



DwayneNLiz said:


> Welcom over mike!!!
> 
> 
> 
> MICHAEL!!   quick save the coffee!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan26552 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute, Dan!
Click to expand...


----------



## casportpony

Attn hatchers -
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/hatching-incubation-help.35929/


----------



## MikeLM

casportpony said:


> Attn hatchers -
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/hatching-incubation-help.35929/



Saw it, replied my thoughts on it.


----------



## mustangrooster

Morning. 



MikeLM said:


> Thanks for noticing!



Oh, anytime! I know talent when I see it 



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> 10°?
> 
> Positively summer weather.
> 
> 
> Watch out, if she finds out you're stealing the pics she might get mad. Good thing she isn't over here.



Hush 

It's roughly 7°C right about now.



DwayneNLiz said:


> Welcom over mike!!!
> 
> 
> HI SALLY!!!!
> no stay longer! join in the hatching craze!!
> 
> once BYC is back up i can copy it over
> 
> go chickies!!!
> 
> go eggs!!!
> 
> 
> hello adorable duckling and spider
> 
> 
> we love pics!! and you dont have to join temporarily!
> 
> hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no change
> 
> 
> 
> perdy birds
> not
> 
> thats so weird, up their protein intake, see if that helps too
> 
> MICHAEL!!   quick save the coffee!!!!
> 
> cant wait!!
> 
> i'm here! i started this thread
> 
> 
> Hi!!!!
> oh, thats so awesome!!!!!
> 
> 
> YAYYYYY!!!!
> YES!!
> 
> it is the color code here
> 
> i havent seen her yet
> 
> yayyY!!! hello!!!
> 
> LOL there are a couple fun ones!



You say I can stay now, but soon enough you'd all be begging me to leave.


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, anytime! I know talent when I see it
> 
> 
> 
> Hush
> 
> It's roughly 7°C right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> You say I can stay now, but soon enough you'd all be begging me to leave.



Good morning! 

 (which is odd, because I'm on my way out to do evening chores)


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I only spent an hour cleaning the coops, but I'm in so much pain!! 
I took a very long hot shower (and hurt myself when a cake of soap fell on my foot!), and it's been two hours. Still hurt. 
Oh, and I think I have a third broody.


----------



## Razadia

How long does it take for an open navel to heal? Chick #2 and the Malposition both needed some triple antibiotic (I'm cheap and it works, no painkiller as per the usual) but I don't know how long it takes for them to heal. They're hanging out in a bowl for now.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Razadia said:


> How long does it take for an open navel to heal? Chick #2 and the Malposition both needed some triple antibiotic (I'm cheap and it works, no painkiller as per the usual) but I don't know how long it takes for them to heal. They're hanging out in a bowl for now.


A few days to a week.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

DwayneNLiz said:


> very ready!!!


  Awesome!!  kids too! 



Razadia said:


> Hi Sally! Blu has been drooling over your Brahmas.  He's basically telling me to hatch more chickens.


  LOL  MUST HATCH ALL EGGS!!  last set was inferts gonna try again when my icelandic eggs come from grote and Mike.  



Dan26552 said:


> View attachment 32487


 Cute!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

mustangrooster said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, anytime! I know talent when I see it
> 
> 
> 
> Hush
> 
> It's roughly 7°C right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> You say I can stay now, but soon enough you'd all be begging me to leave.


  I doubt that! 



Razadia said:


> How long does it take for an open navel to heal? Chick #2 and the Malposition both needed some triple antibiotic (I'm cheap and it works, no painkiller as per the usual) but I don't know how long it takes for them to heal. They're hanging out in a bowl for now.


 I would use iodine not antibiotic ointment unless you have a bulging round yolk sack


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> Awesome!!  kids too!
> 
> LOL  MUST HATCH ALL EGGS!!  last set was inferts gonna try again when my icelandic eggs come from grote and Mike.
> 
> Cute!


 I'm sending you eggs?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

I am sorry MC


----------



## mustangrooster

That's strange, I didn't get notified of new posts in this thread 



MikeLM said:


> Good morning!
> 
> (which is odd, because I'm on my way out to do evening chores)



Yep, thats time zones for ya  When it was morning for you, it was the evening for me, hope you cleaned that coffee up before you went out and did the chores?


I love those dogs in your avatar. Is one a Border Collie?



Duckling and Spider said:


> I only spent an hour cleaning the coops, but I'm in so much pain!!
> I took a very long hot shower (and hurt myself when a cake of soap fell on my foot!), and it's been two hours. Still hurt.
> Oh, and I think I have a third broody.



Ouch!! Hopefully you feel better soon.

Hm, why is everyone else getting broodies and im stuck with a moody chick eating duck?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

MikeLM said:


> I'm sending you eggs?


  I guess not.  Thanks anyways!


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> That's strange, I didn't get notified of new posts in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, thats time zones for ya  When it was morning for you, it was the evening for me, hope you cleaned that coffee up before you went out and did the chores?
> 
> 
> I love those dogs in your avatar. Is one a Border Collie?
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch!! Hopefully you feel better soon.
> 
> Hm, why is everyone else getting broodies and im stuck with a moody chick eating duck?


No Border Collie, Both are Icelandic Sheepdogs, Moose (The Chocolate Hippy) and Sunna (Short coated tan)


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> I guess not.  Thanks anyways!



Of course I'm sending you eggs! Shipping them tomorrow.


----------



## mustangrooster

Uh, BYH! I posted something on here, it doubled posted, I deleted the double post, and now there's not even the original post 

Anyway, I'll just re-type it;




I'm guilty. Setting Quail and chicken eggs today because I can't stand seeing the incubator empty. 

This is terrible.


----------



## mustangrooster

MikeLM said:


> No Border Collie, Both are Icelandic Sheepdogs, Moose (The Chocolate Hippy) and Sunna (Short coated tan)



Oh! Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

MikeLM said:


> Of course I'm sending you eggs! Shipping them tomorrow.


  YAY!!!!     oh NO!!!  Where is the dancing bunny butt????


----------



## Sally Sunshine

mustangrooster said:


> I'm guilty. Setting Quail and chicken eggs today because I can't stand seeing the incubator empty.
> 
> This is terrible.


 MUST SET ALL EGGS!!!!


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> Uh, BYH! I posted something on here, it doubled posted, I deleted the double post, and now there's not even the original post
> 
> Anyway, I'll just re-type it;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guilty. Setting Quail and chicken eggs today because I can't stand seeing the incubator empty.
> 
> This is terrible.


Good luck with the hatch!


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> YAY!!!!     oh NO!!!  Where is the dancing bunny butt????


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> Oh! Beautiful dogs.


Thank you!


----------



## mustangrooster

Sally Sunshine said:


> MUST SET ALL EGGS!!!!






MikeLM said:


> Good luck with the hatch!




Thank you, guys! 

I must admit, I was hoping that I _wouldn't_ be encouraged to set them. Have 3 batches of chicks already.... oh well, guess there's no going back!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

I assume dax and Kaj are holding out till BYC is back? 


KIDDING LIST can you goat ppl check it please? 
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/kidding-supply-list-and-notes.35939/


----------



## Razadia

Duckling and Spider said:


> A few days to a week.



Ok, so not as long as I was thinking. I have 3 more eggs to go. Hopefully one will hatch that doesn't have a problem so it can keep Chick #1 company in the brooder. 

@Sally Sunshine I lost your quote! As soon as Blu gives me the go ahead I'm ordering some Brahmas. His color choice, of course since he wants them so badly. I'm just happy getting more chickens.


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> Thank you, guys!
> 
> I must admit, I was hoping that I _wouldn't_ be encouraged to set them. Have 3 batches of chicks already.... oh well, guess there's no going back!



Nope, no going back!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

mustangrooster said:


> Thank you, guys!
> 
> I must admit, I was hoping that I _wouldn't_ be encouraged to set them. Have 3 batches of chicks already.... oh well, guess there's no going back!


  Not any more! 



Razadia said:


> Ok, so not as long as I was thinking. I have 3 more eggs to go. Hopefully one will hatch that doesn't have a problem so it can keep Chick #1 company in the brooder.
> 
> @Sally Sunshine I lost your quote! As soon as Blu gives me the go ahead I'm ordering some Brahmas. His color choice, of course since he wants them so badly. I'm just happy getting more chickens.


   sweet!


----------



## MikeLM

Razadia said:


> Ok, so not as long as I was thinking. I have 3 more eggs to go. Hopefully one will hatch that doesn't have a problem so it can keep Chick #1 company in the brooder.
> 
> @Sally Sunshine I lost your quote! As soon as Blu gives me the go ahead I'm ordering some Brahmas. His color choice, of course since he wants them so badly. I'm just happy getting more chickens.


Good luck with the res of your hatch!


----------



## MikeLM

Good night everyone!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

MikeLM said:


> Good night everyone!


----------



## mustangrooster

MikeLM said:


> Good night everyone!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

mustangrooster said:


> Ouch!! Hopefully you feel better soon.
> 
> Hm, why is everyone else getting broodies and im stuck with a moody chick eating duck?


Thank you. I will be drowning the pain in a bottle momentarily.
I have broody stock from crazy broody stock from... They brood in groups and some accept chicks even though they aren't broody. 


Sally Sunshine said:


> I assume dax and Kaj are holding out till BYC is back?


They are both here.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

MikeLM said:


> Good night everyone!


Night!


----------



## Dan26552

Sally Sunshine said:


> Awesome!!  kids too!
> 
> LOL  MUST HATCH ALL EGGS!!  last set was inferts gonna try again when my icelandic eggs come from grote and Mike.
> 
> Cute!


----------



## Akrnaf2

Liz you mad me curious about the "wolf teeth" in horses!
I have read about it, very interesting!
Did you know that the removal of them increase the chances that the horse will suffer from tetanus, if not vaccinated properly?

Read this
http://evds.net.au/article_wolf_teeth.php


----------



## mustangrooster

Akrnaf2 said:


> Liz you mad me curious about the "wolf teeth" in horses!
> I have read about it, very interesting!
> Did you know that the removal of them increase the chances that the horse will suffer from tetanus, if not vaccinated properly?
> 
> Read this
> http://evds.net.au/article_wolf_teeth.php



My horse, a 3-year-old gelding used to have wolf teeth. The person who he was bought off, knew about his 'Wolf teeth', but seemingly didn't want to say anything. She had gotten the other geldings wolf teeth removed (Who we also brought) but my poor boy suffered.

A couple of months after he was brought, we found out about the teeth, and he got them removed.

Still, makes me feel sad and bad about putting the bridle on him when he had the wolf teeth (thrashed his head around whenever I even thought about putting the bridle on) and how much pain he would have been in!

Well, never knew that, feel a slight bit worried now...............


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Good morning all. The sky ain't awake; but I'm sure awake.


----------



## CTKen

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Good morning all. The sky ain't awake; but I'm sure awake.


The sky knows better


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

CTKen said:


> The sky knows better


I'll say.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

*


 

 

 

 

 

 Good morning, and welcome to Duckling and Spider's coffee group! I have decided to put real spiders in a few cups!! *


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I can only count to ten (in Spanish anyway!) so here is more coffee. 
I hope I got everyone! That chick girl is scary! I had to grab the coffee and run! 
Of course,  I had to get help since I'm too young to mess around with hot stuff! 
Mr. Mike, I don't use sippy cups anymore.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Spiders in cups??


----------



## MikeLM

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Good morning all. The sky ain't awake; but I'm sure awake.


Good morning Banti sweets!


Duckling and Spider said:


> *View attachment 32656 View attachment 32657 View attachment 32658 View attachment 32659 View attachment 32660 View attachment 32661 Good morning, and welcome to Duckling and Spider's coffee group! I have decided to put real spiders in a few cups!! *



Hello D&S
Thanks for the coffee, I made a pot too!


 




Duckling and Spider said:


> I can only count to ten (in Spanish anyway!) so here is more coffee.
> I hope I got everyone! That chick girl is scary! I had to grab the coffee and run!
> Of course,  I had to get help since I'm too young to mess around with hot stuff!
> Mr. Mike, I don't use sippy cups anymore.



No more sippy cup?


----------



## MikeLM

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Akrnaf2

And what about me?? 


Duckling and Spider said:


> *View attachment 32656 View attachment 32657 View attachment 32658 View attachment 32659 View attachment 32660 View attachment 32661 Good morning, and welcome to Duckling and Spider's coffee group! I have decided to put real spiders in a few cups!! *


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

I don't like coffee. 
However I do want whatever Dan has.


----------



## mustangrooster

MikeLM said:


> Good morning Banti sweets!
> 
> 
> Hello D&S
> _Thanks for the coffee, I made a pot too!_
> View attachment 32689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more sippy cup?



Please say you're not serious.



MikeLM said:


> Good morning everyone!



Good Morning 

(Yep, that does feel odd, considering it's well into the night for me)



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Good morning all. The sky ain't awake; but I'm sure awake.



Strange didn't see this before, but Morning Banti


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> Please say you're not serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning
> 
> (Yep, that does feel odd, considering it's well into the night for me)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeLM

Akrnaf2 said:


> And what about me??



Shalom Benny!


----------



## Akrnaf2

Shalom Mike! 
How you find ouer temporary house?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Spiders in cups??


Just a few. 


MikeLM said:


> Good morning Banti sweets!
> 
> 
> Hello D&S
> Thanks for the coffee, I made a pot too!
> View attachment 32689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more sippy cup?


Mr. Mike! You are a messy little boy! No wonder you still use a sippy cup! 
I am over one. I don't need sippy cups anymore. 



Akrnaf2 said:


> And what about me??


I didn't know about the ten picture limit. Yours actually should have been full size, and number three. So I didn't know it wasn't there.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Duckling and Spider said:


> I only spent an hour cleaning the coops, but I'm in so much pain!!
> I took a very long hot shower (and hurt myself when a cake of soap fell on my foot!), and it's been two hours. Still hurt.
> Oh, and I think I have a third broody.


   sorry about the soap and i think i have a broody too, might give her some eggs out of my bator, maybe the turkey eggs



Razadia said:


> How long does it take for an open navel to heal? Chick #2 and the Malposition both needed some triple antibiotic (I'm cheap and it works, no painkiller as per the usual) but I don't know how long it takes for them to heal. They're hanging out in a bowl for now.


a few days



Sally Sunshine said:


> I am sorry MC


ewwww, stinky feet



mustangrooster said:


> Hm, why is everyone else getting broodies and im stuck with *a moody chick eating duck?*


 thats weird



MikeLM said:


> No Border Collie, Both are Icelandic Sheepdogs, Moose (The Chocolate Hippy) and Sunna (Short coated tan)


 and moose is so cute!



Sally Sunshine said:


> YAY!!!!     oh NO!!!  Where is the dancing bunny butt????


 nifty said he was bringing it to the new byc 



Sally Sunshine said:


> I assume dax and Kaj are holding out till BYC is back?
> 
> KIDDING LIST can you goat ppl check it please?
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/kidding-supply-list-and-notes.35939/


 Kaj is here, not sure i have seen dax 



Duckling and Spider said:


> Thank you. I will be drowning the pain in a bottle momentarily.
> I have broody stock from crazy broody stock from... They brood in groups and some accept chicks even though they aren't broody.
> 
> They are both here.


LOL, i want acouple more broodies



Akrnaf2 said:


> Liz you made me curious about the "wolf teeth" in horses!
> I have read about it, very interesting!
> Did you know that the removal of them increase the chances that the horse will suffer from tetanus, if not vaccinated properly?
> 
> Read this
> http://evds.net.au/article_wolf_teeth.php


 interesting! thanks, i had a Norwegian Fjord that had his wolf teeth, but they never came through the gums, very strange when you put the bridle on there was a big nub of gums with an obvious toothe inside, didnt bother him at all



mustangrooster said:


> My horse, a 3-year-old gelding used to have wolf teeth. The person who he was bought off, knew about his 'Wolf teeth', but seemingly didn't want to say anything. She had gotten the other geldings wolf teeth removed (Who we also brought) but my poor boy suffered.
> A couple of months after he was brought, we found out about the teeth, and he got them removed.
> Still, makes me feel sad and bad about putting the bridle on him when he had the wolf teeth (thrashed his head around whenever I even thought about putting the bridle on) and how much pain he would have been in!
> 
> Well, never knew that, feel a slight bit worried now...............


 a well fit bridle will not bother their wolf teeth, i have had a few gelding with them, see my above post ^^


----------



## Akrnaf2

Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 32696
> Just a few.
> 
> Mr. Mike! You are a messy little boy! No wonder you still use a sippy cup!
> I am over one. I don't need sippy cups anymore.
> 
> 
> I didn't know about the ten picture limit. Yours actually should have been full size, and number three. So I didn't know it wasn't there.


----------



## Akrnaf2

I found this!


----------



## mustangrooster

DwayneNLiz said:


> sorry about the soap and i think i have a broody too, might give her some eggs out of my bator, maybe the turkey eggs
> 
> a few days
> 
> ewwww, stinky feet
> 
> thats weird
> 
> and moose is so cute!
> 
> nifty said he was bringing it to the new byc
> 
> Kaj is here, not sure i have seen dax
> 
> LOL, i want acouple more broodies
> 
> interesting! thanks, i had a Norwegian Fjord that had his wolf teeth, but they never came through the gums, very strange when you put the bridle on there was a big nub of gums with an obvious toothe inside, didnt bother him at all
> 
> a well fit bridle will not bother their wolf teeth, i have had a few gelding with them, see my above post ^^



Oh right, well my boys Wolf teeth did come through the gums, and they were actually rubbing against his skin from the inside of his mouth. I felt it, there was scarring.........


----------



## DwayneNLiz

mustangrooster said:


> Oh right, well my boys Wolf teeth did come through the gums, and they were actually rubbing against his skin from the inside of his mouth. I felt it, there was scarring.........


poor guy


----------



## Duckling and Spider

My ducks have decided to cross the highway. Then cross back in front of a van. Had there been traffic, or had it been an 18 wheeler... 

I was hoping to get the duck pen done today anyway. I've been dropping things from my right hand, but I have to do something! I don't think it'll be too hard to get the housing done. Then I need to find the dog clips (buried in the toolbox) to close the fence. I can fuss with blocking off the garden another day.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

So i had an interesting visitor at my house this morning




 

he got in but couldnt figure out how to get out, the fence was hot when he got in, luckily the horse was in the paddock not in the field but this makes me think maybe she is in heat


----------



## MikeLM

Akrnaf2 said:


> Shalom Mike!
> How you find ouer temporary house?



It's acceptable, getting used to it.


----------



## MikeLM

Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 32696
> Just a few.
> 
> Mr. Mike! You are a messy little boy! No wonder you still use a sippy cup!
> I am over one. I don't need sippy cups anymore.
> 
> 
> I didn't know about the ten picture limit. Yours actually should have been full size, and number three. So I didn't know it wasn't there.



Oh, you're all grown up!



DwayneNLiz said:


> sorry about the soap and i think i have a broody too, might give her some eggs out of my bator, maybe the turkey eggs
> 
> ...
> 
> and moose is so cute!
> 
> ...^^



Thanks, and he knows it! lol


Duckling and Spider said:


> My ducks have decided to cross the highway. Then cross back in front of a van. Had there been traffic, or had it been an 18 wheeler...
> 
> I was hoping to get the duck pen done today anyway. I've been dropping things from my right hand, but I have to do something! I don't think it'll be too hard to get the housing done. Then I need to find the dog clips (buried in the toolbox) to close the fence. I can fuss with blocking off the garden another day.



Glad the ducks didn't get killed. 


DwayneNLiz said:


> So i had an interesting visitor at my house this morning
> 
> View attachment 32700
> 
> he got in but couldnt figure out how to get out, the fence was hot when he got in, luckily the horse was in the paddock not in the field but this makes me think maybe she is in heat



You know where it belongs?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

MikeLM said:


> You know where it belongs?


yep, it belongs to my neighbor across the street, she is getting everything packed up to move to TN so he'll be gone soon


----------



## MikeLM

DwayneNLiz said:


> yep, it belongs to my neighbor across the street, she is getting everything packed up to move to TN so he'll be gone soon


----------



## Heather Feather

Good Morning all!  Thanks for the coffee Duckling and Spider.  You are lucky you were able to swipe our coffees without MC catching you!


----------



## kajira

kids passed around the stomach flu, so I'm dehydrated and can't keep anything in, or down. Not even water or gatorade. Blah.


----------



## MikeLM

Heather Feather said:


> Good Morning all!  Thanks for the coffee Duckling and Spider.  You are lucky you were able to swipe our coffees without MC catching you!


Hi Heather!


----------



## MikeLM

kajira said:


> kids passed around the stomach flu, so I'm dehydrated and can't keep anything in, or down. Not even water or gatorade. Blah.



Oh no, I hope you get over it quickly!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

kajira said:


> kids passed around the stomach flu, so I'm dehydrated and can't keep anything in, or down. Not even water or gatorade. Blah.


   that stinks good luck!! hope you get over it quickly


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> So i had an interesting visitor at my house this morning
> 
> View attachment 32700
> 
> he got in but couldnt figure out how to get out, the fence was hot when he got in, luckily the horse was in the paddock not in the field but this makes me think maybe she is in heat


Belted Galloway?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Belted Galloway?


yep, he is a handsome guy
and friendly for a bull


----------



## Sally Sunshine

DwayneNLiz said:


> So i had an interesting visitor at my house this morning
> 
> View attachment 32700
> 
> he got in but couldnt figure out how to get out, the fence was hot when he got in, luckily the horse was in the paddock not in the field but this makes me think maybe she is in heat


  too funny, glad too the horse was not in field.  Mornin Liz



kajira said:


> kids passed around the stomach flu, so I'm dehydrated and can't keep anything in, or down. Not even water or gatorade. Blah.


  Oh Kaj, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Mornin all   <waves>


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> too funny, glad too the horse was not in field.  Mornin Liz
> 
> Oh Kaj, hope you feel better soon!


GOOD MORNING!!!!!!


----------



## Dan26552

Sally Sunshine said:


> I assume dax and Kaj are holding out till BYC is back?
> 
> 
> KIDDING LIST can you goat ppl check it please?
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/kidding-supply-list-and-notes.35939/




I wouldn't know, I've never messed with Does during kidding, always just let them do their thing. Mostly because by the time I know their kidding they already had the kid.


----------



## Dan26552

Put my 8 ducklings out with the big ducks, they've been seen but don't touch for almost a month now, anyway Big Mama adopted them so she's currently walking around with 14 ducklings following her. That duck never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Sally Sunshine




----------



## Razadia

Duckling and Spider said:


> I can only count to ten (in Spanish anyway!) so here is more coffee.
> I hope I got everyone! That chick girl is scary! I had to grab the coffee and run!
> Of course,  I had to get help since I'm too young to mess around with hot stuff!
> Mr. Mike, I don't use sippy cups anymore.


Morning MC!



DwayneNLiz said:


> sorry about the soap and i think i have a broody too, might give her some eggs out of my bator, maybe the turkey eggs
> 
> a few days
> 
> ewwww, stinky feet
> 
> thats weird
> 
> and moose is so cute!
> 
> nifty said he was bringing it to the new byc
> 
> Kaj is here, not sure i have seen dax
> 
> LOL, i want acouple more broodies
> 
> interesting! thanks, i had a Norwegian Fjord that had his wolf teeth, but they never came through the gums, very strange when you put the bridle on there was a big nub of gums with an obvious toothe inside, didnt bother him at all
> 
> * a well fit bridle will not bother their wolf teeth, i have had a few gelding with them, see my above post ^^*


I second this. Going to be interesting seeing how my 'neighbor' handles the appearance of his filly's Wolf Teeth. He's a self-proclaimed horse expert that doesn't seem to know as much as he thinks he does.



Sally Sunshine said:


> Mornin all   <waves>


 Morning Sally!


----------



## BYHforlife




----------



## Heather Feather

Dan26552 said:


> Put my 8 ducklings out with the big ducks, they've been seen but don't touch for almost a month now, anyway Big Mama adopted them so she's currently walking around with 14 ducklings following her. That duck never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> View attachment 32721
> 
> View attachment 32723
> 
> View attachment 32724



So cute!!!  What a good mama!


----------



## Dan26552

Heather Feather said:


> So cute!!!  What a good mama!




 She's an awesome duck.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

MikeLM said:


> Oh, you're all grown up!


I'm told I'm such a big girl! And the crazy person raising me is so proud of me for peeing in the potty! 
 But I still have to take naps. 


MikeLM said:


> Glad the ducks didn't get killed.


Me too! They have been off the highway since.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I spent an hour and a half building a coop, and cleaning up the new duck pen. Smashing my thumb a few times diverted my attention from my painful right hand. When that stopped hurting, I stabbed myself with a screw! 
I was "two minutes" from being done when a board fell off. The next ten or fifteen minutes were annoying! 
I have to get a feeder in there, but I'm done for a while. Unless  I can chase the ducks in (or catch them in there), I'll have to carry them in tonight.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Duckling and Spider said:


> I spent an hour and a half building a coop, and cleaning up the new duck pen. Smashing my thumb a few times diverted my attention from my painful right hand. When that stopped hurting, I stabbed myself with a screw!
> I was "two minutes" from being done when a board fell off. The next ten or fifteen minutes were annoying!
> I have to get a feeder in there, but I'm done for a while. Unless  I can chase the ducks in (or catch them in there), I'll have to carry them in tonight.


ouch!


----------



## Heather Feather

Duckling and Spider said:


> I spent an hour and a half building a coop, and cleaning up the new duck pen. Smashing my thumb a few times diverted my attention from my painful right hand. When that stopped hurting, I stabbed myself with a screw!
> I was "two minutes" from being done when a board fell off. The next ten or fifteen minutes were annoying!
> I have to get a feeder in there, but I'm done for a while. Unless  I can chase the ducks in (or catch them in there), I'll have to carry them in tonight.



Here's an ice pack for your hand!  





And some candy to get you through the rest of the day!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Heather Feather said:


> Here's an ice pack for your hand!
> View attachment 32745
> 
> And some candy to get you through the rest of the day!
> View attachment 32746


 I do like Snow Caps!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Well, darn. It's going to rain the next few days. I wasn't expecting more rain for a while! 
I'm going to be sure the duck house has enough protection.


----------



## Heather Feather

Duckling and Spider said:


> I do like Snow Caps!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

It's day 8 on the ducks today. I'm not sure I like the auto turner much. Too hands off, it's boring just checking temp once a day and not much else. Hey, at least they're alive.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> It's day 8 on the ducks today. I'm not sure I like the auto turner much. Too hands off, it's boring just checking temp once a day and not much else. Hey, at least they're alive.


i have eggs locking down tomorrow
guess i should clean my hatcher tonight


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> i have eggs locking down tomorrow
> guess i should clean my hatcher tonight


Ya think?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Ya think?


meh, maybe 
i also have new chicks i need to introduce into my guinea pig cage brooder, hopefully the quail and other chicks wont mind them


----------



## Duckling and Spider

DwayneNLiz said:


> i have eggs locking down tomorrow
> guess i should clean my hatcher tonight


Nahhh!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Okee dokee! 
I was attacked by a slug, the fourth duck waddled into the pen as I was walking outside, I do have another broody, I found a dead hen, the broody turkey is down one duck egg (to one).


----------



## Razadia

Well, the chicks have been moved to the brooder (the two with the open navels are doing great, so I'm confident they'll be fine in the brooder) and the last 3 eggs have been checked. Two were DIS, but one is still hanging in there and wiggling around. I may yet get a fourth CCL.

ETA: PLEASE let it be a female! Only one of the 3 is a female.


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## MikeLM

Duckling and Spider said:


> I spent an hour and a half building a coop, and cleaning up the new duck pen. Smashing my thumb a few times diverted my attention from my painful right hand. When that stopped hurting, I stabbed myself with a screw!
> I was "two minutes" from being done when a board fell off. The next ten or fifteen minutes were annoying!
> I have to get a feeder in there, but I'm done for a while. Unless  I can chase the ducks in (or catch them in there), I'll have to carry them in tonight.



Ouch!



Duckling and Spider said:


> Well, darn. It's going to rain the next few days. I wasn't expecting more rain for a while!
> I'm going to be sure the duck house has enough protection.



Here too, but then we get back to the 70 degree days! 



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> It's day 8 on the ducks today. I'm not sure I like the auto turner much. Too hands off, it's boring just checking temp once a day and not much else. Hey, at least they're alive.



Hands off is awesome!



DwayneNLiz said:


> i have eggs locking down tomorrow
> guess i should clean my hatcher tonight



You have time. 



Razadia said:


> Well, the chicks have been moved to the brooder (the two with the open navels are doing great, so I'm confident they'll be fine in the brooder) and the last 3 eggs have been checked. Two were DIS, but one is still hanging in there and wiggling around. I may yet get a fourth CCL.
> 
> ETA: PLEASE let it be a female! Only one of the 3 is a female.



Glad the two are doing well, fingers crossed for the remaining egg.


----------



## MikeLM

Found this behind the buck hay feeder:


----------



## MikeLM

Guess how many eggs she is sitting on.

This many:


----------



## mustangrooster

MikeLM said:


> Guess how many eggs she is sitting on.
> 
> This many:
> 
> View attachment 32798









Another person who has a broody.......


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> Another person who has a broody.......



Yes, I'm afraid so. 

Good morning!


----------



## mustangrooster

MikeLM said:


> Yes, I'm afraid so.
> 
> Good morning!



Good morning 

It was super cold last night, the water feels like dethawing Ice......looks like my 3-week old chicks won't be going out anytime soon.


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> Good morning
> 
> It was super cold last night, the water feels like dethawing Ice......looks like my 3-week old chicks won't be going out anytime soon.



Our night have been close to freezing, also.


----------



## mustangrooster

MikeLM said:


> Our night have been close to freezing, also.



It sucks in a way, but I much prefer it to the blistering heat. 
Do your chickens stop laying in the cold? I was hoping to set eggs yesterday, but I only found 6 chicken eggs, no turkey eggs, and no Quail eggs!


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> It sucks in a way, but I much prefer it to the blistering heat.
> Do your chickens stop laying in the cold? I was hoping to set eggs yesterday, but I only found 6 chicken eggs, no turkey eggs, and no Quail eggs!



They slow down as the days get shorter. The picture I just posted explains my very recent shortage of eggs. lol


----------



## mustangrooster

MikeLM said:


> They slow down as the days get shorter. The picture I just posted explains my very recent shortage of eggs. lol



Lol, well maybe i have a secret broody somewhere.......


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> Lol, well maybe i have a secret broody somewhere.......


----------



## 0sami0

i have a question about housing chicks with duckling i got 6 chicks and 2 duckling from a tsp in town but the white pekin has grown increasingly aggressive the second one a mallard is skitish but pretty sweet i came to the coop this morning to see if my hens had started laying and one of my chicks was crushed flat! i'm certain it was the yellow one it's very large for it's age and the mallard tends to stay away from the chicks it looked like the chick had been drowned before it was trampled should i be worried about housing future chicks with ducks or is it a personality thing?


----------



## Auroradream26

I have pips! It looks like 2 muscovy eggs and 1 turkey egg have pips so far  Is my first duckling hatch so I'm nervous lol


----------



## Duckling and Spider

MikeLM said:


> Guess how many eggs she is sitting on.
> 
> This many:
> 
> View attachment 32798


 Good luck with that many chicks! 


MikeLM said:


> Our night have been close to freezing, also.


Starting tonight, the freezing nights are done. 


mustangrooster said:


> Lol, well maybe i have a secret broody somewhere.......


 


0sami0 said:


> i have a question about housing chicks with duckling i got 6 chicks and 2 duckling from a tsp in town but the white pekin has grown increasingly aggressive the second one a mallard is skitish but pretty sweet i came to the coop this morning to see if my hens had started laying and one of my chicks was crushed flat! i'm certain it was the yellow one it's very large for it's age and the mallard tends to stay away from the chicks it looked like the chick had been drowned before it was trampled should i be worried about housing future chicks with ducks or is it a personality thing?


It's personality. Not only do I raise them together, but the duckling pair took on broody personalities with their brooder mates. Chicks and poults! 


Auroradream26 said:


> I have pips! It looks like 2 muscovy eggs and 1 turkey egg have pips so far  Is my first duckling hatch so I'm nervous lol


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

mustangrooster said:


> Good morning
> 
> It was super cold last night, the water feels like dethawing Ice......looks like my 3-week old chicks won't be going out anytime soon.


My 3wk olds are outside, they're just fine with temps below freezing and no heat. They're hardier than we think.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Thank you!  Why does that look identical to several of someone else's previous posts?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

It's past my bedtime. Goodnight!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duckling and Spider said:


> Thank you!  Why does that look identical to several of someone else's previous posts?



Good question. Night.

(Autocorrect has now learned me too well. It popped up with 'whites' and 'sunshine' after I typed "night".)


----------



## aart

Just bopping in for a cathartic purge/vent to those who will understand.
Thought it was Day 18, but it's Day 19...oops.

As I moved the eggs to the hatcher I thought I heard chirping. WTF?!?!

One egg was *stuck* to turner, it had pipped on wrong end, was peeping, and I can't get it off turner as egg leakage has dried gluing it in place. Had to take turner apart and try to soak it off, egg cracked further, ended up cutting it off with xacto knife. Opened enough membrane to see beak. Chick is peeping and can breathe OK, time will tell if it pulls through and makes it out alive. Blood is from torn membrane, not from stabbing chick with xacto knife, in case anyone jumps to to that conclusion. Hopefully bleed is small enough not to matter.

Not too unusual for them to hatch 'early'. This one was right next to turner motor so maybe got extra heat allowing it to develop faster.

Maybe if I had moved eggs earlier in the day, or yesterday(the _real _Day 18) it would have not been so dramatic. SMH<shrugs>  Not a fun late(for me) evening.

ETA oh thanks for listening...am going to sleep and will update tomorrow.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Hi aart, sorry to hear about that. Hope she pulls through!


----------



## mustangrooster

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> My 3wk olds are outside, they're just fine with temps below freezing and no heat. They're hardier than we think.



Well, that's good to know! I'm worried about the Frizzles and Silkies, they are so much smaller. I don't think they would handle the temps. But they were weaned off the heat as 1-week olds.


----------



## mustangrooster

aart said:


> Just bopping in for a cathartic purge/vent to those who will understand.
> Thought it was Day 18, but it's Day 19...oops.
> 
> As I moved the eggs to the hatcher I thought I heard chirping. WTF?!?!
> 
> One egg was *stuck* to turner, it had pipped on wrong end, was peeping, and I can't get it off turner as egg leakage has dried gluing it in place. Had to take turner apart and try to soak it off, egg cracked further, ended up cutting it off with xacto knife. Opened enough membrane to see beak. Chick is peeping and can breathe OK, time will tell if it pulls through and makes it out alive. Blood is from torn membrane, not from stabbing chick with xacto knife, in case anyone jumps to to that conclusion. Hopefully bleed is small enough not to matter.
> 
> Not too unusual for them to hatch 'early'. This one was right next to turner motor so maybe got extra heat allowing it to develop faster.
> 
> Maybe if I had moved eggs earlier in the day, or yesterday(the _real _Day 18) it would have not been so dramatic. SMH<shrugs>  Not a fun late(for me) evening.
> View attachment 32836
> View attachment 32837



Sorry to hear about that. Thats a good amount of blood, hopefully it wont matter too much, and that she pulls through.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

mustangrooster said:


> Well, that's good to know! I'm worried about the Frizzles and Silkies, they are so much smaller. I don't think they would handle the temps. But they were weaned off the heat as 1-week olds.


Long as they can pile together with other chooks, they'll be just fine. Honest. My OEGB of the same age is just fine out there.


----------



## mustangrooster

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Long as they can pile together with other chooks, they'll be just fine. Honest. My OEGB of the same age is just fine out there.



I might give it a shot then. If the 8-week olds stop acting bratty towards them.

 They are just so small that they can fit through the chicken wire, they better start growing soon.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Any news about the new BYC?


----------



## Auroradream26

Akrnaf2 said:


> Any news about the new BYC?



It's still down :/ That's all I know. 

I miss it already! I'm not fond of the layout over here on BYH.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Good morning! 
I am unsure of some things with this format. But I think I like it better! It's funny, but I have an easier time navigating on mobile than desktop.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

*GOOD MORNING! WELCOME BACK TO COFFEE FROM DUCKLING AND SPIDER! *


----------



## Duckling and Spider

2nd batch.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Duckling and Spider said:


> Okee dokee!
> I was attacked by a slug, the fourth duck waddled into the pen as I was walking outside, I do have another broody, I found a dead hen, the broody turkey is down one duck egg (to one).


  sorry about the dead hen and broody (unless you decided you want them now) and i hope the turkey doesnt lose anymore eggs 



Razadia said:


> Well, the chicks have been moved to the brooder (the two with the open navels are doing great, so I'm confident they'll be fine in the brooder) and the last 3 eggs have been checked. Two were DIS, but one is still hanging in there and wiggling around. I may yet get a fourth CCL.
> 
> ETA: PLEASE let it be a female! Only one of the 3 is a female.


  



MikeLM said:


> Found this behind the buck hay feeder:
> 
> View attachment 32797


 lol   go broody!!!



MikeLM said:


> Guess how many eggs she is sitting on.
> 
> This many:
> 
> View attachment 32798


  holy cow!! 



0sami0 said:


> i have a question about housing chicks with duckling i got 6 chicks and 2 duckling from a tsp in town but the white pekin has grown increasingly aggressive the second one a mallard is skitish but pretty sweet i came to the coop this morning to see if my hens had started laying and one of my chicks was crushed flat! i'm certain it was the yellow one it's very large for it's age and the mallard tends to stay away from the chicks it looked like the chick had been drowned before it was trampled should i be worried about housing future chicks with ducks or is it a personality thing?


 personality thing, probably was trying to stay warm and accidently got smooshed 



aart said:


> Just bopping in for a cathartic purge/vent to those who will understand.
> Thought it was Day 18, but it's Day 19...oops.
> 
> As I moved the eggs to the hatcher I thought I heard chirping. WTF?!?!
> 
> One egg was *stuck* to turner, it had pipped on wrong end, was peeping, and I can't get it off turner as egg leakage has dried gluing it in place. Had to take turner apart and try to soak it off, egg cracked further, ended up cutting it off with xacto knife. Opened enough membrane to see beak. Chick is peeping and can breathe OK, time will tell if it pulls through and makes it out alive. Blood is from torn membrane, not from stabbing chick with xacto knife, in case anyone jumps to to that conclusion. Hopefully bleed is small enough not to matter.
> 
> Not too unusual for them to hatch 'early'. This one was right next to turner motor so maybe got extra heat allowing it to develop faster.
> 
> Maybe if I had moved eggs earlier in the day, or yesterday(the _real _Day 18) it would have not been so dramatic. SMH<shrugs>  Not a fun late(for me) evening.
> 
> ETA oh thanks for listening...am going to sleep and will update tomorrow.
> View attachment 32836
> View attachment 32837


   i hope it makes it  



Akrnaf2 said:


> Any news about the new BYC?


 @Akrnaf2 have you seen this thread??  
* BackYard Chickens Conversion Progress, Updates, & Discussion Thread*


----------



## Sally Sunshine

aart said:


> Just bopping in for a cathartic purge/vent to those who will understand.
> Thought it was Day 18, but it's Day 19...oops.
> 
> As I moved the eggs to the hatcher I thought I heard chirping. WTF?!?!
> 
> One egg was *stuck* to turner, it had pipped on wrong end, was peeping, and I can't get it off turner as egg leakage has dried gluing it in place. Had to take turner apart and try to soak it off, egg cracked further, ended up cutting it off with xacto knife. Opened enough membrane to see beak. Chick is peeping and can breathe OK, time will tell if it pulls through and makes it out alive. Blood is from torn membrane, not from stabbing chick with xacto knife, in case anyone jumps to to that conclusion. Hopefully bleed is small enough not to matter.
> 
> Not too unusual for them to hatch 'early'. This one was right next to turner motor so maybe got extra heat allowing it to develop faster.
> 
> Maybe if I had moved eggs earlier in the day, or yesterday(the _real _Day 18) it would have not been so dramatic. SMH<shrugs>  Not a fun late(for me) evening.
> 
> ETA oh thanks for listening...am going to sleep and will update tomorrow.
> View attachment 32836
> View attachment 32837


 @artsy1  looks like she will be fine.  I need to remember that with the new bator having a turner!  I always forget to lockdown ughh  got an update?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

mornin all


----------



## MikeLM

Duckling and Spider said:


> Good luck with that many chicks!



Thanks, I'm not letting her keep that many. lol



Akrnaf2 said:


> Any news about the new BYC?



They are still working on it, lots of data to transfer.



Duckling and Spider said:


> Good morning!
> I am unsure of some things with this format. But I think I like it better! It's funny, but I have an easier time navigating on mobile than desktop.



Good Morning!



Duckling and Spider said:


> 2nd batch.



Thank you! 



DwayneNLiz said:


> ...
> lol   go broody!!!
> 
> holy cow!!
> 
> ...



I was going to set some Icelandics, think I'll be swapping her eggs for some of my choosing. lol


----------



## MikeLM

Good morning everyone! 

Rainy day here.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> @artsy1  looks like she will be fine.  I need to remember that with the new bator having a turner!  I always forget to lockdown ughh  got an update?


 lol you tagged the wrong person 


Sally Sunshine said:


> mornin all


 Good morning Sally!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> mornin all



Hi Sally!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

MikeLM said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Rainy day here.


good morning mike!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Morning sunshine!!


----------



## aart

aart said:


> Just bopping in for a cathartic purge/vent to those who will understand.
> Thought it was Day 18, but it's Day 19...oops.
> 
> As I moved the eggs to the hatcher I thought I heard chirping. WTF?!?!
> 
> One egg was *stuck* to turner, it had pipped on wrong end, was peeping, and I can't get it off turner as egg leakage has dried gluing it in place. Had to take turner apart and try to soak it off, egg cracked further, ended up cutting it off with xacto knife. Opened enough membrane to see beak. Chick is peeping and can breathe OK, time will tell if it pulls through and makes it out alive. Blood is from torn membrane, not from stabbing chick with xacto knife, in case anyone jumps to to that conclusion. Hopefully bleed is small enough not to matter.......





Sally Sunshine said:


> looks like she will be fine.  I need to remember that with the new bator having a turner!  I always forget to lockdown ughh  got an update?


It's still alive this morning, whew!
Time will tell if it can get out on it's own, not going to rush it. 
Say since you're right here @Sally Sunshine,
what's the best oil to use for moistening membranes?
Mineral oil, veg oil, olive oil???


----------



## MikeLM

DwayneNLiz said:


> good morning mike!!


Hi Liz, how are things in the NE, snow all melted?


----------



## Auroradream26

Good morning all! More pips in the bator this morning. 8 of 9 turkey eggs are pipped. The duck eggs are harder to tell but there is one unzipping already! I thought you all said chicks take forever? Lol


----------



## DwayneNLiz

aart said:


> It's still alive this morning, whew!
> Time will tell if it can get out on it's own, not going to rush it.
> Say since you're right here @Sally Sunshine,
> what's the best oil to use for moistening membranes?
> Mineral oil, veg oil, olive oil???


coconut oil or neosporin


MikeLM said:


> Hi Liz, how are things in the NE, snow all melted?


 snow is FINALLY GONE!! and buds are on trees 



Auroradream26 said:


> Good morning all! More pips in the bator this morning. 8 of 9 turkey eggs are pipped. The duck eggs are harder to tell but there is one unzipping already! I thought you all said chicks take forever? Lol


 yayyyyy!!! ! ducks do take forever!!


----------



## MikeLM

Auroradream26 said:


> Good morning all! More pips in the bator this morning. 8 of 9 turkey eggs are pipped. The duck eggs are harder to tell but there is one unzipping already! I thought you all said chicks take forever? Lol



Hello, good luck with your hatch! 



DwayneNLiz said:


> ...
> snow is FINALLY GONE!! and buds are on trees
> 
> .../QUOTE]


----------



## Duckling and Spider

The mutt peed in the house last week. My bad. I thought he was begging for food. 
But he just did it again! This time without warning. 
What is up with that?! He has a strong bladder!


----------



## aart

aart said:


> It's still alive this morning, whew!
> Time will tell if it can get out on it's own, not going to rush it.
> Say since you're right here @Sally Sunshine,
> what's the best oil to use for moistening membranes?
> Mineral oil, veg oil, olive oil???





DwayneNLiz said:


> coconut oil or neosporin


Thank you @DwayneNLiz !


----------



## Dan26552

Granny had 7 kits last night.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Duckling and Spider said:


> The mutt peed in the house last week. My bad. I thought he was begging for food.
> But he just did it again! This time without warning.
> What is up with that?! He has a strong bladder!


 how old is he? could be the start to a kidney issue or infection


aart said:


> Thank you @DwayneNLiz !


 anytime!!!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

DwayneNLiz said:


> how old is he? could be the start to a kidney issue or infection


Eight. I think he's just a horrible dog that wants me to remember it's warming up, and he is going to drink a gallon of water, then release it anywhere.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Beware the evil Broodies!!








 

she now has 3 eggs and will try to kill anything that gets within a foot of her


----------



## Duckling and Spider

DwayneNLiz said:


> Beware the evil Broodies!!
> 
> View attachment 32966
> 
> View attachment 32967
> 
> 
> View attachment 32965
> 
> she now has 3 eggs and will try to kill anything that gets within a foot of her


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> Beware the evil Broodies!!
> 
> View attachment 32966
> 
> View attachment 32967
> 
> 
> View attachment 32965
> 
> she now has 3 eggs and will try to kill anything that gets within a foot of her


Adorable!


----------



## aart

How fortuitous that one of my egg customers coming today had a single serving(SMH) packet of coconut oil to bring to me!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M72PLSK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_3PifzbA6KC758
Nesting chicken measuring cups.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duckling and Spider said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M72PLSK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_3PifzbA6KC758
> Nesting chicken measuring cups.


I'd spring for those... If I didn't already have five sets of measuring cups. 

Where did they all come from, anyway, and how is it that with FIVE SETS I never can find the one I need?

...

Maybe I do need another one.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I'd spring for those... If I didn't already have five sets of measuring cups.
> 
> Where did they all come from, anyway, and how is it that with FIVE SETS I never can find the one I need?
> 
> ...
> 
> Maybe I do need another one.


 Tell me about it! And spoons!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

aart said:


> How fortuitous that one of my egg customers coming today had a single serving(SMH) packet of coconut oil to bring to me!


 that works!!! lol



Duckling and Spider said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M72PLSK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_3PifzbA6KC758
> Nesting chicken measuring cups.


 I like those!! i bet my munchkin would steal them pretty quickly though
make a good hatchalong prize


----------



## Sally Sunshine

DwayneNLiz said:


> lol you tagged the wrong person
> Good morning Sally!!!!!!!


  HI Liz and oopsies poopsies!! ma bad! 



aart said:


> It's still alive this morning, whew!
> Time will tell if it can get out on it's own, not going to rush it.
> Say since you're right here @Sally Sunshine,
> what's the best oil to use for moistening membranes?
> Mineral oil, veg oil, olive oil???


 some use coconut oil.  I use antibiotic ointment if needed.  not the kind with pain relief in it though.  I dont really assist anymore unless a zipper is stuck and then I just pull the egg open and let them pop out.  Sorry had to run out and do my chores and the goat kids were having a fit for some reason.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> HI Liz and oopsies poopsies!! ma bad!
> 
> some use coconut oil.  I use antibiotic ointment if needed.  not the kind with pain relief in it though.  I dont really assist anymore unless a zipper is stuck and then I just pull the egg open and let them pop out.  Sorry had to run out and do my chores and the goat kids were having a fit for some reason.


any goat babies yet?? bagging up or any signs theyre coming?? 

and you have still not answered me on that OTHER question!!!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Dan26552 said:


> Granny had 7 kits last night.
> 
> View attachment 32955
> 
> View attachment 32956
> 
> View attachment 32957


  MORE RATS!!!   



Duckling and Spider said:


> Eight. I think he's just a horrible dog that wants me to remember it's warming up, and he is going to drink a gallon of water, then release it anywhere.


  MC put a teas apple cider in a syrynge (without a needle of course) and hold his head up and send it down in him.  He may be getting stones aka crystals in him.  Its good he is going but could be bacteria or crystals.  No matter what is wrong or if it is, its good for him.  and cranberry tabs



aart said:


> How fortuitous that one of my egg customers coming today had a single serving(SMH) packet of coconut oil to bring to me!


 nice!


----------



## Dan26552

Sally Sunshine said:


> MORE RATS!!!
> 
> MC put a teas apple cider in a syrynge (without a needle of course) and hold his head up and send it down in him.  He may be getting stones aka crystals in him.  Its good he is going but could be bacteria or crystals.  No matter what is wrong or if it is, its good for him.  and cranberry tabs
> 
> nice!




 Rats?? You mean dinners.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

DwayneNLiz said:


> any goat babies yet?? bagging up or any signs theyre coming??
> 
> and you have still not answered me on that OTHER question!!!


   ask again?  I think they both have some goopy and pheebe is acting different none will jump up on anything anymore and they never lay on the ground and they started doing that recently I assume because they too fat to jump up.  Pheebe is getting bigger udder she is going to go first she is acting all weird and although both are slow at the moment I swear pheebe is in slow motion with her waddling.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Dan26552 said:


> Rats?? You mean dinners.


  ummm sure yeah ok then.  I so wish I could do that, dang having a rabbit as a pet for so many years as a kid!!  ughhhh


----------



## Dan26552

Sally Sunshine said:


> ummm sure yeah ok then.  I so wish I could do that, dang having a rabbit as a pet for so many years as a kid!!  ughhhh




 I only eat the ones I don't like.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duckling and Spider said:


> Tell me about it! And spoons!


I have three different sets of silverware. No, four. How on earth do they multiply like that? 

Some of them are partial sets... They came from yard sales.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Dan26552 said:


> I only eat the ones I don't like.



I think I'll like eating ours..."Hey, this one is chocolate!".


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> ask again?  I think they both have some goopy and pheebe is acting different none will jump up on anything anymore and they never lay on the ground and they started doing that recently I assume because they too fat to jump up.  Pheebe is getting bigger udder she is going to go first she is acting all weird and although both are slow at the moment I swear pheebe is in slow motion with her waddling.



lol, waddling goats
your paypal addy


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Soooo  my icelandic eggs (not from mike) came packaged in toilet paper in paper egg cartons and SIDEWAYS!  if the paper didnt suck the moisture out of them and make air cells larger, the eggs traveling on their side was too much for these eggs.  

Three rollers, one cracked, dont laugh I hot clued the sucker cause its one of three that air cells were only slightly bad....  the other dozen....  well  look at the image and you can see why they all got loose on one side of them, 

ughhh does common sense NOT tell people that gravity will make those dang air cells ALWAYS try to move to the highest points!!!!  And the paper! people most falsely believe that eggs need air so they can breathe!!!  ughhhhh  not at this stage dang!!!  

sorry I have been stewing over it since yesterday when I opened them.  We pay good money for eggs, I failed and FIGURED this time that they of course knew how to ship eggs!!!  WRONG!!!!  I am never giving anyone the benefit of the doubt again, I dont care if they think me nuts, if I buy eggs I would pay more to have shipped the way I want them!!  Images tell the story.....


----------



## Duckling and Spider

DwayneNLiz said:


> I like those!! i bet my munchkin would steal them pretty quickly though
> make a good hatchalong prize


Yes. There are too many cutsie farm things on Amazon.  I want them all! 


Sally Sunshine said:


> ask again?  I think they both have some goopy and pheebe is acting different none will jump up on anything anymore and they never lay on the ground and they started doing that recently I assume because they too fat to jump up.  Pheebe is getting bigger udder she is going to go first she is acting all weird and although both are slow at the moment I swear pheebe is in slow motion with her waddling.






Dan26552 said:


> I only eat the ones I don't like.





Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I have three different sets of silverware. No, four. How on earth do they multiply like that?
> 
> Some of them are partial sets... They came from yard sales.


When it comes to flatware, DH kept tossing my forks!  The pattern name eludes me, but I paid enough at the outlets. If I have to get another set, I will put this one away.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

DwayneNLiz said:


> lol, waddling goats
> your paypal addy


   um no


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sally Sunshine said:


> Soooo  my icelandic eggs (not from mike) came packaged in toilet paper in paper egg cartons and SIDEWAYS!  if the paper didnt suck the moisture out of them and make air cells larger, the eggs traveling on their side was too much for these eggs.
> 
> Three rollers, one cracked, dont laugh I hot clued the sucker cause its one of three that air cells were only slightly bad....  the other dozen....  well  look at the image and you can see why they all got loose on one side of them,
> 
> ughhh does common sense NOT tell people that gravity will make those dang air cells ALWAYS try to move to the highest points!!!!  And the paper! people most falsely believe that eggs need air so they can breathe!!!  ughhhhh  not at this stage dang!!!
> 
> sorry I have been stewing over it since yesterday when I opened them.  We pay good money for eggs, I failed and FIGURED this time that they of course knew how to ship eggs!!!  WRONG!!!!  I am never giving anyone the benefit of the doubt again, I dont care if they think me nuts, if I buy eggs I would pay more to have shipped the way I want them!!  Images tell the story.....
> View attachment 32988
> 
> View attachment 32993
> 
> View attachment 32989 View attachment 32990 View attachment 32992View attachment 32991


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Ouch, sorry sunshine, that's horrible.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

its typical I think, not the sideways but the packing anyways.  oh well


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> its typical I think, not the sideways but the packing anyways.  oh well


 Remind me to never buy from anyone that doesn't follow your see-how-much-bubble-wrap-is-humanly-possible-to-fit-in-a-box method.


----------



## Razadia

@Sally Sunshine Yikes! That's awful!

Good afternoon, folks! Well, maybe not good. This morning was bad. No change in the lone egg. It's taking its dear, sweet time. I woke up to a dead cat and one of her kittens. Found one still alive and in hiding. One is still missing. This was one of many feral and stray cats that hang out around my house that the neighborhood likes to feed, but refuses to help me get fixed. So I'm overrun with kittens. One of the calmer males came on the back porch to eat and his tail is torn up. Something is out to get the cats. I can't tell if this is a coyote or dog doing this. There are tons of coyotes around and there's a feral (possibly an abandoned fighter) pitbull (male) and some puppies running around that are starving. I can't get animal control to do anything about them. I ran one of the puppies out of the yard earlier. It looked awful and I felt bad about it, but I can't risk the pup going after a cat or one of my chickens.  I think I'm going to take a friend up on their offer to use their trail cam.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> Soooo  my icelandic eggs (not from mike) came packaged in toilet paper in paper egg cartons and SIDEWAYS!  if the paper didnt suck the moisture out of them and make air cells larger, the eggs traveling on their side was too much for these eggs.


 so sorry! mine are doing well, one got tossed cause of blood ring others are very good



Sally Sunshine said:


> um no


  



Razadia said:


> @Sally Sunshine Yikes! That's awful!
> 
> Good afternoon, folks! Well, maybe not good. This morning was bad. No change in the lone egg. It's taking its dear, sweet time. I woke up to a dead cat and one of her kittens. Found one still alive and in hiding. One is still missing. This was one of many feral and stray cats that hang out around my house that the neighborhood likes to feed, but refuses to help me get fixed. So I'm overrun with kittens. One of the calmer males came on the back porch to eat and his tail is torn up. Something is out to get the cats. I can't tell if this is a coyote or dog doing this. There are tons of coyotes around and there's a feral (possibly an abandoned fighter) pitbull (male) and some puppies running around that are starving. I can't get animal control to do anything about them. I ran one of the puppies out of the yard earlier. It looked awful and I felt bad about it, but I can't risk the pup going after a cat or one of my chickens.  I think I'm going to take a friend up on their offer to use their trail cam.


 that stinks so sorry, what about traps?


----------



## aart

Sally Sunshine said:


> Soooo  my icelandic eggs (not from mike) came packaged in toilet paper in paper egg cartons and SIDEWAYS!  if the paper didnt suck the moisture out of them and make air cells larger, the eggs traveling on their side was too much for these eggs.
> 
> Three rollers, one cracked, dont laugh I hot clued the sucker cause its one of three that air cells were only slightly bad....  the other dozen....  well  look at the image and you can see why they all got loose on one side of them,


 AwwCrap!!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Remind me to never buy from anyone that doesn't follow your see-how-much-bubble-wrap-is-humanly-possible-to-fit-in-a-box method.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Razadia said:


> @Sally Sunshine Yikes! That's awful!
> 
> Good afternoon, folks! Well, maybe not good. This morning was bad. No change in the lone egg. It's taking its dear, sweet time. I woke up to a dead cat and one of her kittens. Found one still alive and in hiding. One is still missing. This was one of many feral and stray cats that hang out around my house that the neighborhood likes to feed, but refuses to help me get fixed. So I'm overrun with kittens. One of the calmer males came on the back porch to eat and his tail is torn up. Something is out to get the cats. I can't tell if this is a coyote or dog doing this. There are tons of coyotes around and there's a feral (possibly an abandoned fighter) pitbull (male) and some puppies running around that are starving. I can't get animal control to do anything about them. I ran one of the puppies out of the yard earlier. It looked awful and I felt bad about it, but I can't risk the pup going after a cat or one of my chickens.  I think I'm going to take a friend up on their offer to use their trail cam.


  oh no thats terrible!  How old are the kittens?  how old are the pups?  dang if they are young enough cant you use a live trap?  may be early enough to save them or at least do something with them.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

DwayneNLiz said:


> so sorry! mine are doing well, one got tossed cause of blood ring others are very good
> 
> 
> 
> that stinks so sorry, what about traps?


  you must have a boatload of eggs at this point lol


----------



## Razadia

DwayneNLiz said:


> so sorry! mine are doing well, one got tossed cause of blood ring others are very good
> 
> 
> 
> that stinks so sorry, what about traps?





Sally Sunshine said:


> oh no thats terrible!  How old are the kittens?  how old are the pups?  dang if they are young enough cant you use a live trap?  may be early enough to save them or at least do something with them.



I don't have a trap big enough. Mine are sized for squirrel and rabbit. The kittens are a month old at most. They're just starting to get their legs under them good. There's another litter close in age that I put the one I found with. Mama didn't care that she had an extra kitten. The pups, I don't really know. They're less than 6 months and I've never seen them with a female. It's always the male with them if they have an older dog with them at all. I think there's 3 of them if they all survived since the last time I saw them over a month ago. The thing that kills me is that these pups and the male aren't mutts. They're all American Gatormouth Pitbulls. They're the favorite around here. No one has even tried to catch them. They've managed to escape rabies so far. 

I'm wondering if there may be a way to keep them coming back, but have them leave the cats and chickens alone. I could probably tame them the same way I've been doing with the feral cats. Food and patience.


----------



## Auroradream26

Sally Sunshine said:


> Soooo  my icelandic eggs (not from mike) came packaged in toilet paper in paper egg cartons and SIDEWAYS!  if the paper didnt suck the moisture out of them and make air cells larger, the eggs traveling on their side was too much for these eggs.
> 
> Three rollers, one cracked, dont laugh I hot clued the sucker cause its one of three that air cells were only slightly bad....  the other dozen....  well  look at the image and you can see why they all got loose on one side of them,
> 
> ughhh does common sense NOT tell people that gravity will make those dang air cells ALWAYS try to move to the highest points!!!!  And the paper! people most falsely believe that eggs need air so they can breathe!!!  ughhhhh  not at this stage dang!!!
> 
> sorry I have been stewing over it since yesterday when I opened them.  We pay good money for eggs, I failed and FIGURED this time that they of course knew how to ship eggs!!!  WRONG!!!!  I am never giving anyone the benefit of the doubt again, I dont care if they think me nuts, if I buy eggs I would pay more to have shipped the way I want them!!  Images tell the story.....
> View attachment 32988
> 
> View attachment 32993
> 
> View attachment 32989 View attachment 32990 View attachment 32992View attachment 32991



Well thar really sucks  I'm sorry Sally. People really need to educate themselves if they're going to sell hatching eggs! 



Razadia said:


> @Sally Sunshine Yikes! That's awful!
> 
> Good afternoon, folks! Well, maybe not good. This morning was bad. No change in the lone egg. It's taking its dear, sweet time. I woke up to a dead cat and one of her kittens. Found one still alive and in hiding. One is still missing. This was one of many feral and stray cats that hang out around my house that the neighborhood likes to feed, but refuses to help me get fixed. So I'm overrun with kittens. One of the calmer males came on the back porch to eat and his tail is torn up. Something is out to get the cats. I can't tell if this is a coyote or dog doing this. There are tons of coyotes around and there's a feral (possibly an abandoned fighter) pitbull (male) and some puppies running around that are starving. I can't get animal control to do anything about them. I ran one of the puppies out of the yard earlier. It looked awful and I felt bad about it, but I can't risk the pup going after a cat or one of my chickens.  I think I'm going to take a friend up on their offer to use their trail cam.



We, I'm sorry to hear that  I wonder why animal control won't do anything? Isn't that their job?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Razadia said:


> @Sally Sunshine Yikes! That's awful!
> 
> Good afternoon, folks! Well, maybe not good. This morning was bad. No change in the lone egg. It's taking its dear, sweet time. I woke up to a dead cat and one of her kittens. Found one still alive and in hiding. One is still missing. This was one of many feral and stray cats that hang out around my house that the neighborhood likes to feed, but refuses to help me get fixed. So I'm overrun with kittens. One of the calmer males came on the back porch to eat and his tail is torn up. Something is out to get the cats. I can't tell if this is a coyote or dog doing this. There are tons of coyotes around and there's a feral (possibly an abandoned fighter) pitbull (male) and some puppies running around that are starving. I can't get animal control to do anything about them. I ran one of the puppies out of the yard earlier. It looked awful and I felt bad about it, but I can't risk the pup going after a cat or one of my chickens.  I think I'm going to take a friend up on their offer to use their trail cam.


 The camera is a good idea. At least you can know exactly what you are dealing with.


----------



## Razadia

Auroradream26 said:


> Well thar really sucks  I'm sorry Sally. People really need to educate themselves if they're going to sell hatching eggs!
> 
> 
> 
> We, I'm sorry to hear that  I wonder why animal control won't do anything? Isn't that their job?


It is, but for some reason, we've always had problems with them not coming to our area. I tried to get them to come out several years ago when a bunch of dogs killed 3 of my chickens. They said they were sending someone and they never showed up. Last year my neighbor tried to call on our mutual neighbor for horse abuse, but they never sent anyone out. They seem to really hate our area. 



Duckling and Spider said:


> The camera is a good idea. At least you can know exactly what you are dealing with.


Yep. If it's a coyote, I know trappers that will be happy to deal the problem for me. I wouldn't consider it, but they're overpopulated in my area. If it's one of the feral dogs I'll figure something out. Neighborhood dogs, I'll get the city involved since AC won't do their job. I can handle anything else on my own, but it looks like a dog or coyote got ahold of them. Including poor Grey's tail.


----------



## Akrnaf2

5 cuckoo Marans
7 BO
2 SLPR
2 light  Brhama
2 LS


----------



## Heather Feather

Razadia said:


> It is, but for some reason, we've always had problems with them not coming to our area. I tried to get them to come out several years ago when a bunch of dogs killed 3 of my chickens. They said they were sending someone and they never showed up. Last year my neighbor tried to call on our mutual neighbor for horse abuse, but they never sent anyone out. They seem to really hate our area.
> 
> Yep. If it's a coyote, I know trappers that will be happy to deal the problem for me. I wouldn't consider it, but they're overpopulated in my area. If it's one of the feral dogs I'll figure something out. Neighborhood dogs, I'll get the city involved since AC won't do their job. I can handle anything else on my own, but it looks like a dog or coyote got ahold of them. Including poor Grey's tail.



I think it's an Alabama thing!  I have a terrible time getting animal control to come out for problems in our area.


----------



## Razadia

Heather Feather said:


> I think it's an Alabama thing!  I have a terrible time getting animal control to come out for problems in our area.


Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> you must have a boatload of eggs at this point lol


 last count was around 60 or so, a few more may have fallen in since then though
and i have more eggs coming  dont tell my hubby
he said after this batch it was getting unplugged and i was done, so i just need to make this 'batch' last forever



Razadia said:


> I don't have a trap big enough. Mine are sized for squirrel and rabbit. The kittens are a month old at most. They're just starting to get their legs under them good. There's another litter close in age that I put the one I found with. Mama didn't care that she had an extra kitten. The pups, I don't really know. They're less than 6 months and I've never seen them with a female. It's always the male with them if they have an older dog with them at all. I think there's 3 of them if they all survived since the last time I saw them over a month ago. The thing that kills me is that these pups and the male aren't mutts. They're all American Gatormouth Pitbulls. They're the favorite around here. No one has even tried to catch them. They've managed to escape rabies so far.
> 
> I'm wondering if there may be a way to keep them coming back, but have them leave the cats and chickens alone. I could probably tame them the same way I've been doing with the feral cats. Food and patience.


 i hope you can figure something out 



Akrnaf2 said:


> View attachment 33026
> 
> 5 cuckoo Marans
> 7 BO
> 2 SLPR
> 2 light  Brhama
> 2 LS


 awesome!!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Liz, you're getting MORE eggs? Where are you gonna put all these chooks?


----------



## Heather Feather

Thought this was a cute article...
http://www.lovemeow.com/this-cat-ha...th-him-more-photos-2402215834.html?from=homer


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Liz, you're getting MORE eggs? Where are you gonna put all these chooks?


i am getting 50 quail eggs (reship) and some call eggs
no more chickens
lol

i was actually just trying to figure out how to do this to set more eggs and the overlap


----------



## Auroradream26

I just pulled 6 little bowlers out of the hatcher. An hour or so ago, there was nothing in there but pipped eggs but it seems that the turkey poults coordinated and hatched at the same time lol. I also checked on the zipping duckling since I hadn't seen any change in a while. It must have died halfway through zipping  I'm hoping that the other 9 ducklings are stronger and hatch out.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Razadia said:


> I don't have a trap big enough. Mine are sized for squirrel and rabbit. The kittens are a month old at most. They're just starting to get their legs under them good. There's another litter close in age that I put the one I found with. Mama didn't care that she had an extra kitten. The pups, I don't really know. They're less than 6 months and I've never seen them with a female. It's always the male with them if they have an older dog with them at all. I think there's 3 of them if they all survived since the last time I saw them over a month ago. The thing that kills me is that these pups and the male aren't mutts. They're all American Gatormouth Pitbulls. They're the favorite around here. No one has even tried to catch them. They've managed to escape rabies so far.
> 
> I'm wondering if there may be a way to keep them coming back, but have them leave the cats and chickens alone. I could probably tame them the same way I've been doing with the feral cats. Food and patience.


   I dont know, just be careful you dont know what they ran into out there and if you have dogs or other critters they can give crap to you all


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> i am getting 50 quail eggs (reship) and some call eggs
> no more chickens
> lol
> 
> i was actually just trying to figure out how to do this to set more eggs and the overlap


When you gonna have enough quail, anyways?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Heather Feather said:


> Thought this was a cute article...
> http://www.lovemeow.com/this-cat-ha...th-him-more-photos-2402215834.html?from=homer


 lol, that poor fat cat



Auroradream26 said:


> I just pulled 6 little bowlers out of the hatcher. An hour or so ago, there was nothing in there but pipped eggs but it seems that the turkey poults coordinated and hatched at the same time lol. I also checked on the zipping duckling since I hadn't seen any change in a while. It must have died halfway through zipping  I'm hoping that the other 9 ducklings are stronger and hatch out.


 sorry  hope the rest do well!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> When you gonna have enough quail, anyways?


never, gotta grow 'em out then find out gender then process


----------



## Sally Sunshine

DwayneNLiz said:


> i am getting 50 quail eggs (reship) and some call eggs
> no more chickens
> lol
> 
> i was actually just trying to figure out how to do this to set more eggs and the overlap


  OMG your addicted now!  



Auroradream26 said:


> I just pulled 6 little bowlers out of the hatcher. An hour or so ago, there was nothing in there but pipped eggs but it seems that the turkey poults coordinated and hatched at the same time lol. I also checked on the zipping duckling since I hadn't seen any change in a while. It must have died halfway through zipping  I'm hoping that the other 9 ducklings are stronger and hatch out.


  nice!!! good luck with the rest!


----------



## Heather Feather

Bringing home the classroom chicks tomorrow!  Expect picture overload shortly after!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> OMG your addicted now!
> 
> nice!!! good luck with the rest!


no, people keep asking me if i sell them
but i need to get a turner set up hubby is getting mad at me for taking too long


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Akrnaf2 said:


> View attachment 33026
> 
> 5 cuckoo Marans
> 7 BO
> 2 SLPR
> 2 light  Brhama
> 2 LS


Benny you set eggs!!!! YAYAY!!!  you got marans!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Heather Feather said:


> Bringing home the classroom chicks tomorrow!  Expect picture overload shortly after!


  nice! kids are gonna miss them!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

DwayneNLiz said:


> no, people keep asking me if i sell them
> but i need to get a turner set up hubby is getting mad at me for taking too long


  taking too long for what?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

DwayneNLiz said:


> last count was around 60 or so, a few more may have fallen in since then though
> and i have more eggs coming  dont tell my hubby
> he said after this batch it was getting unplugged and i was done, so i just need to make this 'batch' last forever





Auroradream26 said:


> I just pulled 6 little bowlers out of the hatcher. An hour or so ago, there was nothing in there but pipped eggs but it seems that the turkey poults coordinated and hatched at the same time lol. I also checked on the zipping duckling since I hadn't seen any change in a while. It must have died halfway through zipping  I'm hoping that the other 9 ducklings are stronger and hatch out.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> taking too long for what?


 too long to turn them


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Liz, youse insane. 

There's really that much of a market for quail? Huh, mebbe I'll have to try them again.


----------



## MikeLM

DwayneNLiz said:


> Beware the evil Broodies!!
> 
> View attachment 32966
> 
> View attachment 32967
> 
> 
> View attachment 32965
> 
> she now has 3 eggs and will try to kill anything that gets within a foot of her



Nice! 



Sally Sunshine said:


> Soooo  my icelandic eggs (not from mike) came packaged in toilet paper in paper egg cartons and SIDEWAYS!  if the paper didnt suck the moisture out of them and make air cells larger, the eggs traveling on their side was too much for these eggs.
> 
> Three rollers, one cracked, dont laugh I hot clued the sucker cause its one of three that air cells were only slightly bad....  the other dozen....  well  look at the image and you can see why they all got loose on one side of them,
> 
> ughhh does common sense NOT tell people that gravity will make those dang air cells ALWAYS try to move to the highest points!!!!  And the paper! people most falsely believe that eggs need air so they can breathe!!!  ughhhhh  not at this stage dang!!!
> 
> sorry I have been stewing over it since yesterday when I opened them.  We pay good money for eggs, I failed and FIGURED this time that they of course knew how to ship eggs!!!  WRONG!!!!  I am never giving anyone the benefit of the doubt again, I dont care if they think me nuts, if I buy eggs I would pay more to have shipped the way I want them!!  Images tell the story.....
> View attachment 32988
> 
> View attachment 32993
> 
> View attachment 32989 View attachment 32990 View attachment 32992View attachment 32991



Horrible, I hope the ones that should be there tomorrow are in better shape. 



Razadia said:


> @Sally Sunshine Yikes! That's awful!
> 
> Good afternoon, folks! Well, maybe not good. This morning was bad. No change in the lone egg. It's taking its dear, sweet time. I woke up to a dead cat and one of her kittens. Found one still alive and in hiding. One is still missing. This was one of many feral and stray cats that hang out around my house that the neighborhood likes to feed, but refuses to help me get fixed. So I'm overrun with kittens. One of the calmer males came on the back porch to eat and his tail is torn up. Something is out to get the cats. I can't tell if this is a coyote or dog doing this. There are tons of coyotes around and there's a feral (possibly an abandoned fighter) pitbull (male) and some puppies running around that are starving. I can't get animal control to do anything about them. I ran one of the puppies out of the yard earlier. It looked awful and I felt bad about it, but I can't risk the pup going after a cat or one of my chickens.  I think I'm going to take a friend up on their offer to use their trail cam.



Sorry you are going through this. 



Akrnaf2 said:


> View attachment 33026
> 
> 5 cuckoo Marans
> 7 BO
> 2 SLPR
> 2 light  Brhama
> 2 LS



Good luck! 



DwayneNLiz said:


> last count was around 60 or so, a few more may have fallen in since then though
> and i have more eggs coming  dont tell my hubby
> he said after this batch it was getting unplugged and i was done, so i just need to make this 'batch' last forever
> 
> ...
> awesome!!!



 The never ending hatch!



Heather Feather said:


> Thought this was a cute article...
> http://www.lovemeow.com/this-cat-ha...th-him-more-photos-2402215834.html?from=homer



Cute! 



Auroradream26 said:


> I just pulled 6 little bowlers out of the hatcher. An hour or so ago, there was nothing in there but pipped eggs but it seems that the turkey poults coordinated and hatched at the same time lol. I also checked on the zipping duckling since I hadn't seen any change in a while. It must have died halfway through zipping  I'm hoping that the other 9 ducklings are stronger and hatch out.



Congratulations on the poults, sorry about the duckling. 



DwayneNLiz said:


> never, gotta grow 'em out then find out gender then process



 


Heather Feather said:


> Bringing home the classroom chicks tomorrow!  Expect picture overload shortly after!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

@Harveyhorses jump on in! We don't bite, and I always need another hockey fan around here to help even out the other sports fans.


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Harveyhorses

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> @Harveyhorses jump on in! We don't bite, and I always need another hockey fan around here to help even out the other sports fans.


Thanks, my fanish heart is a bit dented right now, I'll recover. 
Also college hoops and football but they are very secondary.
Ya'll are funy


----------



## Duckling and Spider

A very sweet person sent me a package earlier. It was the one thing that will ensure my devotion. COFFEE!!!  Both Starbucks and Kahlua! Aaaaaaaaaaand... a Princess Bride mug. I couldn't ask for a better gift. But it gets better! It was a Mother's Day gift.  My heart about broke out of my chest.  It was so sweet!!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Harveyhorses said:


> Thanks, my fanish heart is a bit dented right now, I'll recover.
> Also college hoops and football but they are very secondary.
> Ya'll are funy


 

We can mope together. Better luck next year... Just not good enough luck that you beat the Habs


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duckling and Spider said:


> A very sweet person sent me a package earlier. It was the one thing that will ensure my devotion. COFFEE!!!  Both Starbucks and Kahlua! Aaaaaaaaaaand... a Princess Bride mug. I couldn't ask for a better gift. But it gets better! It was a Mother's Day gift.  My heart about broke out of my chest.  It was so sweet!!!


Awww. That was sweet of them.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Duckling and Spider said:


> A very sweet person sent me a package earlier. It was the one thing that will ensure my devotion. COFFEE!!!  Both Starbucks and Kahlua! Aaaaaaaaaaand... a Princess Bride mug. I couldn't ask for a better gift. But it gets better! It was a Mother's Day gift.  My heart about broke out of my chest.  It was so sweet!!!


 awwww my heart woulda too! so sweet!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

RAIN RAIN GO AWAY


----------



## Duckling and Spider

The ducks have three places to go inside. I'm not sure if anyone even slept inside last night.


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> RAIN RAIN GO AWAY


Weather bad out your way?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

she is so cute.   
 cold and wet cant stand it, I been hurting bad today.  Dang RA it dont like the cold damp at all.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> she is so cute.
> cold and wet cant stand it, I been hurting bad today.  Dang RA it dont like the cold damp at all.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sally Sunshine said:


> she is so cute.
> cold and wet cant stand it, I been hurting bad today.  Dang RA it dont like the cold damp at all.


----------



## Razadia

Sally Sunshine said:


> I dont know, just be careful you dont know what they ran into out there and if you have dogs or other critters they can give crap to you all


I will. I know what's been in the area, so I'm not too worried about that, but I really don't like that cats I take care of were killed in my front yard.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

I don't know how to insert much multi quote mobile  will have to play with that that

Banti-there seems to be a big market for quail/eggs in area due not know about yours
MC that was so very sweet of them them!!!!! And ducklings is adorable!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> I don't know how to insert much multi quote mobile  will have to play with that that
> 
> Banti-there seems to be a big market for quail/eggs in area due not know about yours


I'll have to check out CL and see what all is listed.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Wow voice type slaughtered that


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Wondering... Any one had an aggressive pullet before?

My Svarthona pullet has taken to biting & even jumping at feet, once or twice. Yes, she's a pullet, lol, I know what it sounds like... But unless she's a hen-feathered cockerel with a small comb and an attitude, I don't think so. 

It's mainly when I walk past her roost to close the back door that she decides to try and take a bite out of me. Her brother is a sweetie, but evidently she needs to be taught some manners...


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm




----------



## Dan26552

Hey Banty.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Dan26552 said:


> Hey Banty.
> 
> View attachment 33171



Kill it,, quick... before it runs away.


----------



## Dan26552

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Kill it,, quick... before it runs away.


They don't run away, they run to me.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm




----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Dan26552 said:


> They don't run away, they run to me.


That's worse... One of these days they'll get ahold of a knife and murder you in your sleep.


----------



## Dan26552

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> That's worse... One of these days they'll get ahold of a knife and murder you in your sleep.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sorry banty rhey are game breeds


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> Sorry banty rhey are game breeds


No, landrace from Sweden.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Chicken Girl said:


> Since we are in exile from BYC.....well not exactly in exile .....but since  we are unable to be on BYC for days I decided to start this thread. For those who are not familiar with the thread you basically post a picture and people will think of captions for it or just caption other peoples pictures. If you would like to see the original check it out here:http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/714104/what-is-this-chicken-thinking
> **you  can post pictures of animals other then chickens**
> 
> Here is a picture to start with
> View attachment 33002





Sally Sunshine said:


> RAIN RAIN GO AWAY


AND PLEAS COME HERE!


----------



## Akrnaf2

Bubbles 
Sometimes the testosterone level in females are higher then the norm.
Does she lay normally?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Akrnaf2 said:


> Bubbles
> Sometimes the testosterone level in females are higher then the norm.
> Does she lay normally?


Dunno, she's 4mo old.
Pics below. In the one with the two chooks, she's in the back.

Edit: Agh, there's no recent images option here. Hang on.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm




----------



## Akrnaf2

She doesn't seems different from what she suppose to......
Maybe she doesn't like your perfume?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Akrnaf2 said:


> She doesn't seems different from what she suppose to......
> Maybe she doesn't like your perfume?


Bwhahaha.... Perfume.... 

The last and only time I wore that was when I was five and messing about in my Mum's cabinet.


----------



## Razadia

I just had a run in with a healthy tan mutt as it was trying to take a bite out of one of the cats.  I now know where it lives. Blu caught it in the backside with a plastic pellet from an airsoft rifle (doesn't break the skin, but it doesn't feel great either) and it yipped its way home... to a house I can see from the end of my driveway. They let it in the house as it yipped at the back door. I'll be having words with the owner tomorrow about letting their dog roam the neighborhood. Of course, I'm taking Blu with me. And probably the police on speaker. Just in case.

The sucker didn't even run. It just turned around like it wasn't about to bite the cat and started walking off.  People really need to think about what their dogs are capable of doing to other animals. My dogs aren't allowed outside without supervision because they like to chase people that run from them.


----------



## Akrnaf2

I would like to highly recommend on an EXCELLENT dewormer the  FLUBENOL 5% 
(Google "FLUBENOL FOR POULTRY ") IT HAVE A VERY BROAD SPECTRUM ACTIVITY AND THE BONUS IS :NO withdrawal time in laying hen!!

Here I can get it for 300 shekls = 85$ for 600 grams and it is sufficient for 1 ton of feed! (0.6 gram per 1 kilo of feed) The treatment is 7 days with it, in the feed.


----------



## Akrnaf2




----------



## Akrnaf2

*"Akrnaf2 Chillin' with the herd"*
*That what is written under my Avatar *
*I prefer this:
Akrnaf2 "Chillin' the herd" 


 *


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Razadia said:


> I just had a run in with a healthy tan mutt as it was trying to take a bite out of one of the cats.  I now know where it lives. Blu caught it in the backside with a plastic pellet from an airsoft rifle (doesn't break the skin, but it doesn't feel great either) and it yipped its way home... to a house I can see from the end of my driveway. They let it in the house as it yipped at the back door. I'll be having words with the owner tomorrow about letting their dog roam the neighborhood. Of course, I'm taking Blu with me. And probably the police on speaker. Just in case.
> 
> The sucker didn't even run. It just turned around like it wasn't about to bite the cat and started walking off.  People really need to think about what their dogs are capable of doing to other animals. My dogs aren't allowed outside without supervision because they like to chase people that run from them.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Akrnaf2 said:


> *"Akrnaf2 Chillin' with the herd"*
> *That what is written under my Avatar *
> *I prefer this:
> Akrnaf2 "Chillin' the herd"
> View attachment 33252 *


----------



## aart

aart said:


> It's still alive this morning, whew!
> Time will tell if it can get out on it's own, not going to rush it.
> Say since you're right here @Sally Sunshine,
> what's the best oil to use for moistening membranes?
> Mineral oil, veg oil, olive oil???



Finished assisting that early pip and it looks fine.
It was struggling to get out, in a weird position(wrong end pip) and I was concerned about 'gluing' despite the application of CO.
Sure enough edge membrane at edge of pip was glued to chick. 

I 'helped' some more after veins had receded.
Added some coconut oil, broke some shell away, cut some membrane.
It got out by itself, but shell/membrane/chick all stuck together in a couple places so had to cut that off.
Chick is in good shape tho, abdomen closed, no more bleeding...dried gunk, oil, and some membrane still stuck. It will probably need some more cleaning up when I move it to brooder.
Today is day 21, only one other pip that I can see....wish they'd step it up!


----------



## mustangrooster

Good evening everyone

It's been a good afternoon.

Hit a milestone with my dog, Heidi. For ages, I have been teaching and correcting her horrible habit of chasing chicks, chickens, ducks and almost killing them. A few months back she almost bit my Ancona roosters head off, as well as my Drake. Well, today I had my 3-week old chicks running around where they pleased. I would *never ever* do this with Heidi around usually, but she didn't take too much notice of them. I watched them, as I was in the 8-week old chicken coop.

Heidi approached them, and had that playful look in her eyes, as soon as she locked her eyes on them I corrected her and said "LEAVE IT" In a stern voice. Every time she locked eyes, I repeated myself. She listened! She was right next to the chicks, and wasn't attacking them!! I couldn't believe this, I got out of the coop, and told her how good she was and everything. She looked so proud! But then, as the 3-week old chicks follow me everywhere, they followed me when I was with Heidi. They were right under her nose, and she didn't do anything! 



Im also head over heals with my mixes right now. Spots, Lacing, they have everything! But Banti has outstanding markings; (dunno if the camera will pick it up all too well)








And the last thing, as I sat down with 8-week old chicks, they all came around me as usual and wanted attention, but, what blew my mind was Jasper, a cockerel, actually climbed into my lap, and fell asleep!! It melted my heart! Especially since he's a cockerel.... And then Popcorn, another cockerel, climbed up onto my back and fell asleep on my shoulder, always full of suprises.

 

Sorry for the ramble  Just was a good arvo and wanted to share it.



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> That's worse... One of these days they'll get ahold of a knife and murder you in your sleep.






Turtle Rock Farm said:


> View attachment 33222 View attachment 33223



She is gorgoeus! 



Sally Sunshine said:


> RAIN RAIN GO AWAY



Can i have your rain???


----------



## Duckling and Spider

aart said:


> Finished assisting that early pip and it looks fine.
> It was struggling to get out, in a weird position(wrong end pip) and I was concerned about 'gluing' despite the application of CO.
> Sure enough edge membrane at edge of pip was glued to chick.
> 
> I 'helped' some more after veins had receded.
> Added some coconut oil, broke some shell away, cut some membrane.
> It got out by itself, but shell/membrane/chick all stuck together in a couple places so had to cut that off.
> Chick is in good shape tho, abdomen closed, no more bleeding...dried gunk, oil, and some membrane still stuck. It will probably need some more cleaning up when I move it to brooder.
> Today is day 21, only one other pip that I can see....wish they'd step it up!


Congrats! The stuck stuff will probably come off by itself.


----------



## mustangrooster

aart said:


> Finished assisting that early pip and it looks fine.
> It was struggling to get out, in a weird position(wrong end pip) and I was concerned about 'gluing' despite the application of CO.
> Sure enough edge membrane at edge of pip was glued to chick.
> 
> I 'helped' some more after veins had receded.
> Added some coconut oil, broke some shell away, cut some membrane.
> It got out by itself, but shell/membrane/chick all stuck together in a couple places so had to cut that off.
> Chick is in good shape tho, abdomen closed, no more bleeding...dried gunk, oil, and some membrane still stuck. It will probably need some more cleaning up when I move it to brooder.
> Today is day 21, only one other pip that I can see....wish they'd step it up!



Glad she pulled through! Fingers crossed for the other chicks.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

mustangrooster said:


> Good evening everyone
> 
> It's been a good afternoon.
> 
> Hit a milestone with my dog, Heidi. For ages, I have been teaching and correcting her horrible habit of chasing chicks, chickens, ducks and almost killing them. A few months back she almost bit my Ancona roosters head off, as well as my Drake. Well, today I had my 3-week old chicks running around where they pleased. I would *never ever* do this with Heidi around usually, but she didn't take too much notice of them. I watched them, as I was in the 8-week old chicken coop.
> 
> Heidi approached them, and had that playful look in her eyes, as soon as she locked her eyes on them I corrected her and said "LEAVE IT" In a stern voice. Every time she locked eyes, I repeated myself. She listened! She was right next to the chicks, and wasn't attacking them!! I couldn't believe this, I got out of the coop, and told her how good she was and everything. She looked so proud! But then, as the 3-week old chicks follow me everywhere, they followed me when I was with Heidi. They were right under her nose, and she didn't do anything!
> 
> 
> 
> Im also head over heals with my mixes right now. Spots, Lacing, they have everything! But Banti has outstanding markings; (dunno if the camera will pick it up all too well)
> 
> View attachment 33269
> View attachment 33270
> View attachment 33271
> View attachment 33272
> View attachment 33273
> 
> 
> And the last thing, as I sat down with 8-week old chicks, they all came around me as usual and wanted attention, but, what blew my mind was Jasper, a cockerel, actually climbed into my lap, and fell asleep!! It melted my heart! Especially since he's a cockerel.... And then Popcorn, another cockerel, climbed up onto my back and fell asleep on my shoulder, always full of suprises.
> 
> View attachment 33274 View attachment 33275
> 
> Sorry for the ramble  Just was a good arvo and wanted to share it.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Okay, fine! I will keep taking the broody out of the box, but if I have to get chicks from someone due to the other two needing a baby, I will let her have a baby. She is a second time mom, and I feel safe letting her have babies a week early (the others are due in one and two weeks). Otherwise, 
You know what? I will find a place for her. I will let her hatch.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

@DwayneNLiz you asked about spoilers? You can do them by clicking on the "insert" button. It is the fourth one over in the bottom row.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I didn't forget coffee for you guys. I've just been distracted by bubble wrap!


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Harveyhorses

Thanks for the sympathy (cat and hockey) I was telling people yesterday, this isn't rain, it's tears of Caps fans. 
More time for gardening. Right? I keep finding plants in my cart, and they look so sad I have to bring them home and plan on how to eat them.
Great now I am part clepto, part psycho.....


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Harveyhorses said:


> Thanks for the sympathy (cat and hockey) I was telling people yesterday, this isn't rain, it's tears of Caps fans.
> More time for gardening. Right? I keep finding plants in my cart, and they look so sad I have to bring them home and plan on how to eat them.
> Great now I am part clepto, part psycho.....


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Mornin all  <smiles and waves>


----------



## Akrnaf2

Shalom Sally! And everyone else!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Benny I dont see that for sale in the states   UK yes but nothing coming up


----------



## Akrnaf2

The dewormer?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Akrnaf2 said:


> Shalom Sally! And everyone else!


  Hi Benny how are things?  you need rain I seen.  Sorry about that.  I have too much its a muddy mess all round


----------



## Sally Sunshine

yes the dewormer


----------



## Akrnaf2

Check for a generic Brand for the active ingredients
*flubendazole*


----------



## Akrnaf2

We got only 75% of the average. 


Sally Sunshine said:


> Hi Benny how are things?  you need rain I seen.  Sorry about that.  I have too much its a muddy mess all round


----------



## Akrnaf2

Do You want me to send  you a package?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Liz, youse insane.
> 
> There's really that much of a market for quail? Huh, mebbe I'll have to try them again.


 i am not, people like the way they taste



MikeLM said:


> Nice!
> The never ending hatch!


   hopefully



Duckling and Spider said:


> A very sweet person sent me a package earlier. It was the one thing that will ensure my devotion. COFFEE!!!  Both Starbucks and Kahlua! Aaaaaaaaaaand... a Princess Bride mug. I couldn't ask for a better gift. But it gets better! It was a Mother's Day gift.  My heart about broke out of my chest.  It was so sweet!!!


  so sweet!!!



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Wondering... Any one had an aggressive pullet before?
> 
> My Svarthona pullet has taken to biting & even jumping at feet, once or twice. Yes, she's a pullet, lol, I know what it sounds like... But unless she's a hen-feathered cockerel with a small comb and an attitude, I don't think so.
> 
> It's mainly when I walk past her roost to close the back door that she decides to try and take a bite out of me. Her brother is a sweetie, but evidently she needs to be taught some manners...


 i wonder if she is getting ready to lay and then immediately go broody, she sounds like a broody 



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> No, landrace from Sweden.


 with game heritage 



Razadia said:


> I just had a run in with a healthy tan mutt as it was trying to take a bite out of one of the cats.  I now know where it lives. Blu caught it in the backside with a plastic pellet from an airsoft rifle (doesn't break the skin, but it doesn't feel great either) and it yipped its way home... to a house I can see from the end of my driveway. They let it in the house as it yipped at the back door. I'll be having words with the owner tomorrow about letting their dog roam the neighborhood. Of course, I'm taking Blu with me. And probably the police on speaker. Just in case.
> 
> The sucker didn't even run. It just turned around like it wasn't about to bite the cat and started walking off.  People really need to think about what their dogs are capable of doing to other animals. My dogs aren't allowed outside without supervision because they like to chase people that run from them.


    good luck talking to them, i hope it goes well! 



Akrnaf2 said:


> I would like to highly recommend on an EXCELLENT dewormer the  FLUBENOL 5%
> (Google "FLUBENOL FOR POULTRY ") IT HAVE A VERY BROAD SPECTRUM ACTIVITY AND THE BONUS IS :NO withdrawal time in laying hen!!
> 
> Here I can get it for 300 shekls = 85$ for 600 grams and it is sufficient for 1 ton of feed! (0.6 gram per 1 kilo of feed) The treatment is 7 days with it, in the feed.


 need to look into this have you seen this @casportpony ?



aart said:


> Finished assisting that early pip and it looks fine.
> It was struggling to get out, in a weird position(wrong end pip) and I was concerned about 'gluing' despite the application of CO.
> Sure enough edge membrane at edge of pip was glued to chick.
> 
> I 'helped' some more after veins had receded.
> Added some coconut oil, broke some shell away, cut some membrane.
> It got out by itself, but shell/membrane/chick all stuck together in a couple places so had to cut that off.
> Chick is in good shape tho, abdomen closed, no more bleeding...dried gunk, oil, and some membrane still stuck. It will probably need some more cleaning up when I move it to brooder.
> Today is day 21, only one other pip that I can see....wish they'd step it up!


 awesome!! congrats!!



mustangrooster said:


> Good evening everyone
> 
> It's been a good afternoon.
> 
> Hit a milestone with my dog, Heidi. For ages, I have been teaching and correcting her horrible habit of chasing chicks, chickens, ducks and almost killing them. A few months back she almost bit my Ancona roosters head off, as well as my Drake. Well, today I had my 3-week old chicks running around where they pleased. I would *never ever* do this with Heidi around usually, but she didn't take too much notice of them. I watched them, as I was in the 8-week old chicken coop.
> 
> Heidi approached them, and had that playful look in her eyes, as soon as she locked her eyes on them I corrected her and said "LEAVE IT" In a stern voice. Every time she locked eyes, I repeated myself. She listened! She was right next to the chicks, and wasn't attacking them!! I couldn't believe this, I got out of the coop, and told her how good she was and everything. She looked so proud! But then, as the 3-week old chicks follow me everywhere, they followed me when I was with Heidi. They were right under her nose, and she didn't do anything!
> 
> 
> 
> Im also head over heals with my mixes right now. Spots, Lacing, they have everything! But Banti has outstanding markings; (dunno if the camera will pick it up all too well)
> 
> View attachment 33269
> View attachment 33270
> View attachment 33271
> View attachment 33272
> View attachment 33273
> 
> 
> And the last thing, as I sat down with 8-week old chicks, they all came around me as usual and wanted attention, but, what blew my mind was Jasper, a cockerel, actually climbed into my lap, and fell asleep!! It melted my heart! Especially since he's a cockerel.... And then Popcorn, another cockerel, climbed up onto my back and fell asleep on my shoulder, always full of suprises.
> 
> View attachment 33274 View attachment 33275
> 
> Sorry for the ramble  Just was a good arvo and wanted to share it.


 Thats great!! i need to do more with my dog but my hubby undoes all my hard work with her



Duckling and Spider said:


> @DwayneNLiz you asked about spoilers? You can do them by clicking on the "insert" button. It is the fourth one over in the bottom row.


 thank you! yes i did figure out how to do it



Sally Sunshine said:


> Mornin all  <smiles and waves>


  Good Morning miss Sally!!!!!!


----------



## Akrnaf2

Sally see this
https://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34220
They have some solution for that, I think.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

@casportpony


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> i am not, people like the way they taste
> 
> hopefully
> 
> so sweet!!!
> 
> i wonder if she is getting ready to lay and then immediately go broody, she sounds like a broody
> 
> with game heritage
> 
> !!


Maybe, hope not.

What would game heritage do differently in terms of aggression to humans? They were bred to not be man fighters, yes?


----------



## casportpony

Akrnaf2 said:


> I would like to highly recommend on an EXCELLENT dewormer the FLUBENOL 5%
> (Google "FLUBENOL FOR POULTRY ") IT HAVE A VERY BROAD SPECTRUM ACTIVITY AND THE BONUS IS :NO withdrawal time in laying hen!!
> 
> Here I can get it for 300 shekls = 85$ for 600 grams and it is sufficient for 1 ton of feed! (0.6 gram per 1 kilo of feed) The treatment is 7 days with it, in the feed.





DwayneNLiz said:


> need to look into this have you seen this @casportpony ?



It's flubendazole, which is in the same family as Safeguard (fenbendazole) and Valbazen (albendazole). It's approved for use in the UK and sold under the name "Flubenvet"


----------



## DwayneNLiz

they have it in tablet form for pigeons
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pigeon-Worm...116688?hash=item41c0d5e1d0:g:5F4AAOSwSlBY1VaK


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Maybe, hope not.
> 
> What would game heritage do differently in terms of aggression to humans? *They were bred to not be man fighters, yes*?


reword this so i can understand your question please


----------



## casportpony

Akrnaf2 said:


> Check for a generic Brand for the active ingredients
> *flubendazole*


It's very hard to get here in the US.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

ok got it, have safeguard here and a few others, seems I have quite a collection at this point


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Hi kat and liz, I am off to take a shower.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> Hi kat and liz, I am off to take a shower.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

casportpony said:


> It's very hard to get here in the US.


i found it in pigeon worm tabs, 20% 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pigeon-Worm...116688?hash=item41c0d5e1d0:g:5F4AAOSwSlBY1VaK



> *Worm-Tab 100 tablets by Travipharma* is a highly effective treatment for all types of internal and external parasites (2 in 1), including tapeworms. Full treatment for deworming pigeons.
> 
> *Indications:*
> Treatment and prevention of:
> - External parasites plumage (fly, piojillo ...).
> - Internal parasites (roundworms).
> - Tapeworm
> - Kills and remove eggs and larvae.
> 
> *Composition:*
> - 20% Flubendazole
> 
> *How to use:*
> - Preventive: 1 tablet per pigeon every 2 months.
> - Treatment: 1 tablet per pigeon and repeat the treatment after 14 days.
> 
> *Format:*
> Bottle of 100 pills
> 
> 
> 
> Travipharma
> 
> worm-tab, 100, tablets, internal, and, external, parasites, travipharma, antibiotics, Flubendazole, larvae


----------



## casportpony

DwayneNLiz said:


> they have it in tablet form for pigeons
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pigeon-Worm...116688?hash=item41c0d5e1d0:g:5F4AAOSwSlBY1VaK


Good find, but I worry the info on the page is not accurate. It says 20%, which would mean that each pill contains 200 mg flubendazole, which is way too much for a 300-400 gram pigeon. Albendazole and fenbendazole are can be toxic to pigeons when high doses are given.


----------



## Akrnaf2

casportpony said:


> It's flubendazole, which is in the same family as Safeguard (fenbendazole) and Valbazen (albendazole). It's approved for use in the UK and sold under the name "Flubenvet"



No withdrawal time in laying eggs, confirmed by the manufacturer.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Give 1/4 tab=  equivalent to


casportpony said:


> Good find, but I worry the info on the page is not accurate. It says 20%, which would mean that each pill contains 200 mg flubendazole, which is way too much for a 300-400 gram pigeon. Albendazole and fenbendazole are can be toxic to pigeons when high doses are given.


1 tab of  5%


----------



## casportpony

Good morning everyone!


----------



## casportpony

Akrnaf2 said:


> No withdrawal time in laying eggs, confirmed by the manufacturer.


That's in the UK, not in the US. It is not approved for laying hens in the US.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> reword this so i can understand your question please


Gamefowl were bred to be nice to humans, correct, just not other chickens? 

That make any more sense?


----------



## casportpony

Akrnaf2 said:


> Give 1/4 tab=  equivalent to
> 
> 1 tab of  5%


I think even that is too much for a pigeon. Pigeon dose is probably not more than 10 mg/kg, so a 300 gram pigeon would need only 3 mg?


----------



## Akrnaf2

casportpony said:


> That's in the UK, not in the US. It is not approved for laying hens in the US.



It is a stupidity because ALL THE POULTRY INDUSTRY HERE, MEAT AND EGGS USE ONLY THIS PRODUCT!!!


----------



## Akrnaf2

It is impossible to weight it in  home scale!


----------



## casportpony

Sally Sunshine said:


> Hi kat and liz, I am off to take a shower.


HI Sally!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

casportpony said:


> Good find, but I worry the info on the page is not accurate. It says 20%, which would mean that each pill contains 200 mg flubendazole, which is way too much for a 300-400 gram pigeon. Albendazole and fenbendazole are can be toxic to pigeons when high doses are given.


i am trying to find the info from the manufacturer


----------



## casportpony

Akrnaf2 said:


> It is impossible to weight it in  home scale!


I think there is a error on the label. If it is actually flubendazole then I'd be willing to bet that the pills contain no more than 5 mg flubendazole. The Ebay ad also says that it treats external parasites and tapeworms, so I can't help but think that it has more than one drug?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

http://www.travipharma.eu/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=8&Itemid=39

lol its all in French


----------



## casportpony

Akrnaf2 said:


> It is a stupidity because ALL THE POULTRY INDUSTRY HERE, MEAT AND EGGS USE ONLY THIS PRODUCT!!!


There are no wormers approved for use in laying hens in the US.


----------



## casportpony

DwayneNLiz said:


> http://www.travipharma.eu/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=8&Itemid=39
> 
> lol its all in French


Is the wormer on that page?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

casportpony said:


> Is the wormer on that page?


i think it is this one

http://www.travipharma.eu/index.php...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=36

but not 100% sure, i am not as fluent in french as i should be or used to be


----------



## DwayneNLiz

i wonder if those pills are really the para tab and have 20% furaltadone or if they took the 20 from those tabs and put it with the wormer tabs


----------



## casportpony

I did find 10% flubendazole powder for fish, but the source is questionable, lol.
http://www.inkmkr.com/Fish/ItemsForSale.html

Buyer beware!


----------



## casportpony

DwayneNLiz said:


> i think it is this one
> 
> http://www.travipharma.eu/index.php...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=36
> 
> but not 100% sure, i am not as fluent in french as i should be or used to be


I think that one might be an antibiotic/coccidiostat/vitamin pill.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

casportpony said:


> I think that one might be an antibiotic/coccidiostat/vitamin pill.


yep does look like that, i dont see the worm tabs on their site
i messaged the ebayer and asked them to send me a picture of the entire label


----------



## casportpony

DwayneNLiz said:


> i wonder if those pills are really the para tab and have 20% furaltadone or if they took the 20 from those tabs and put it with the wormer tabs


These pigeon pharmacies scare me with their labeling.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

casportpony said:


> I did find 10% flubendazole powder for fish, but the source is questionable, lol.
> http://www.inkmkr.com/Fish/ItemsForSale.html
> 
> Buyer beware!


i saw some fish stuff on ebay too


----------



## casportpony

DwayneNLiz said:


> i saw some fish stuff on ebay too


Cool, where is that link?


----------



## casportpony

http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/t1137-worms-treatment


> *Matilda wrote:
> Fenbendazole should not be used for Pigeon or Doves because it is toxic to them. Most vets don't realize this.
> A couple of years ago a generic was prescribed for a rescue Pigeon in my care. After the second treatment, the poor Pigeon was very ill and I worried she wouldn't survive. Fortunately the problem was figured out before the third dose.
> The vet looked it up and confirmed what I have just shared with you.*
> 
> *Additional evidence:*
> 
> This is an extract from a pigeon necrosis which I found online. The vet attributes the bird's death to bacterial infection and damage to the GI tract caused by the use of Fenbendazole or a closely-related drug:
> 
> *Quote :*
> ...There is a mixed bacterial population identified. No other microorganisms are identified. This may be a primary bacterial infection, although this is uncommon.
> There is a change to the intact lining mucosal epithelium of the crop, which is suggestive of possible *fenbendazole or related drug toxicity*. *This has been reported in pigeons and at doses that are published for use in pigeons.* Review of recent drug history is recommended. This drug can be immunosuppressive and result in significant lesions of the gastrointestinal tract as well as bone marrow.
> 
> Drury R. Reavill, DVM
> ABVP, Certified in Avian Practice
> Diplomate, American College of Veterinary Pathologists
> QUOTE]


----------



## DwayneNLiz

casportpony said:


> Cool, where is that link?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kusuri-fluk...326906?hash=item46538af73a:g:fOIAAOSwZVlXugmn


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sally Sunshine said:


> Hi kat and liz, I am off to take a shower.


  I am not saying, "pics or ..."!


----------



## NaJoBeLe

Howdy folks.  Had to finish readback on the original thread, came over here and finished a readback of the new thread and decided to set up an account.  Fox has decided to be a resident guest but has been lucky enough to avoid being cuaght in the crosshairs.  He cleaned me out of my month old growouts and the week old chicks with the broody.  He's gotten extrmemely brave at this point and i have him on trail cam morning, night, and noon.  It's been frustrating to say the least.  Had two more hens go broody so I got some eggs from the auction.  1 doz blue marans and 1 doz EE eggs(they are a pretty blue color but were labeled as EE so probably won't have the blue egg gene).  Anyway that's the update from my neck of the woods.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

NaJoBeLe said:


> Howdy folks.  Had to finish readback on the original thread, came over here and finished a readback of the new thread and decided to set up an account.  Fox has decided to be a resident guest but has been lucky enough to avoid being cuaght in the crosshairs.  He cleaned me out of my month old growouts and the week old chicks with the broody.  He's gotten extrmemely brave at this point and i have him on trail cam morning, night, and noon.  It's been frustrating to say the least.  Had two more hens go broody so I got some eggs from the auction.  1 doz blue marans and 1 doz EE eggs(they are a pretty blue color but were labeled as EE so probably won't have the blue egg gene).  Anyway that's the update from my neck of the woods.


Welcome over!!!
thats frustrating to say the least! i hope you get him soon!!


----------



## Akrnaf2

I want my BYC!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Akrnaf2 said:


> I want my BYC!


 we all do
are you gfm?


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Akrnaf2

casportpony said:


> I think even that is too much for a pigeon. Pigeon dose is probably not more than 10 mg/kg, so a 300 gram pigeon would need only 3 mg?





DwayneNLiz said:


> we all do
> are you gfm?



Yes I am,  but It doesn't serve  me nothing here.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

NaJoBeLe said:


> Howdy folks.  Had to finish readback on the original thread, came over here and finished a readback of the new thread and decided to set up an account.  Fox has decided to be a resident guest but has been lucky enough to avoid being cuaght in the crosshairs.  He cleaned me out of my month old growouts and the week old chicks with the broody.  He's gotten extrmemely brave at this point and i have him on trail cam morning, night, and noon.  It's been frustrating to say the least.  Had two more hens go broody so I got some eggs from the auction.  1 doz blue marans and 1 doz EE eggs(they are a pretty blue color but were labeled as EE so probably won't have the blue egg gene).  Anyway that's the update from my neck of the woods.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Akrnaf2 said:


> Yes I am,  but It doesn't serve  me nothing here.


not here but there is one active thread over there for GFMs


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Dan26552

What? what?  I'm up!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Dan26552 said:


> What? what?  I'm up!


It's so quiet around here!


----------



## Dan26552

I know.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

sorry i am 'working'


----------



## NaJoBeLe

This new format is a bit different.  
1--There is only a post #, not like previously where it stated post #--- of ---.  Not sure I like that for those of us that readback.
2--There are fewer options for following a thread, it's either watch or unwatch.  No option for site only notification which is what I prefered for most threads so I dont get an email everytime someone post.
3--It doesn't seem to notify me there is a new post unless I refresh the page?  They don't automatically show up at the bottom like previously.  This one could be a browser setting issue??

Mainly trying to figure this stuff out for when I go back to BYC.  To the best of my understanding this is the format for the new site.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

NaJoBeLe said:


> This new format is a bit different.
> 1--There is only a post #, not like previously where it stated post #--- of ---.  Not sure I like that for those of us that readback.
> 2--There are fewer options for following a thread, it's either watch or unwatch.  No option for site only notification which is what I prefered for most threads so I dont get an email everytime someone post.
> 3--It doesn't seem to notify me there is a new post unless I refresh the page?  They don't automatically show up at the bottom like previously.  This one could be a browser setting issue??
> 
> Mainly trying to figure this stuff out for when I go back to BYC.  To the best of my understanding this is the format for the new site.


whats nice for those of us that do readbacks though is that it saves your draft
so you can insert quotes then save it and theyll be there when you come back! 

sometimes it tells me new alerts but it is a pop up window looking thing on the bottom left of my screen 
as far as post number, yep, but at the bottom next to the page number it will say ## more posts


----------



## Duckling and Spider

DwayneNLiz said:


> sorry i am 'working'


Should I ask where? 


NaJoBeLe said:


> This new format is a bit different.
> 1--There is only a post #, not like previously where it stated post #--- of ---.  Not sure I like that for those of us that readback.
> 2--There are fewer options for following a thread, it's either watch or unwatch.  No option for site only notification which is what I prefered for most threads so I dont get an email everytime someone post.
> 3--It doesn't seem to notify me there is a new post unless I refresh the page?  They don't automatically show up at the bottom like previously.  This one could be a browser setting issue??
> 
> Mainly trying to figure this stuff out for when I go back to BYC.  To the best of my understanding this is the format for the new site.


Double what Liz said. Plus, when I clicked on "follow thread" it did ask if I wanted notifications.


----------



## NaJoBeLe

DwayneNLiz said:


> whats nice for those of us that do readbacks though is that it saves your draft
> so you can insert quotes then save it and theyll be there when you come back!
> 
> sometimes it tells me new alerts but it is a pop up window looking thing on the bottom left of my screen
> as far as post number, yep, but at the bottom next to the page number it will say ## more posts



Hmm, interesting hadn't noticed that.  

And ok that was different, first time qouting someone and that's different also.  Acted like I had multi qoutes but I don't think I do or did??  We will see what post I guess.

Also haven't noticed the pop up window you mention but it's a learning curve so we will see.  

I saw yall talking about the arrow thing beside a username in a qoute earlier but don't recall what it was used for??


----------



## Auroradream26

We're having a rough day today. It looks like our PR girl from our very first group of chickens is dying. She's just over 3 years old and hasn't laid any eggs in a while but had always been one of our sweetest and favorite girls. She needed help getting up on the roost last night and back down this morning. I brought her in this afternoon after she just laid down, closed her eyes and stopped moving. She's so cold and barely breathing. I have her wrapped in a towel and a heated blanket wrapped around that. I know she's on her way out, I just want to make her as confortable as possible. We're all heartbroken


----------



## NaJoBeLe

Duckling and Spider said:


> Should I ask where?
> 
> Double what Liz said. Plus, when I clicked on "follow thread" it did ask if I wanted notifications.



yeppers, your correct,  I tried it again and it gave me the option.  I think somehow I was automically watching it and didnt see any other options to change it.

Hmm, change, ehhh i'm with Benny on this one but it's for the greater good I suppose.  I will adapt.


----------



## NaJoBeLe

Duckling and Spider said:


> Should I ask where?
> 
> Double what Liz said. Plus, when I clicked on "follow thread" it did ask if I wanted notifications.



yeppers, your correct,  I tried it again and it gave me the option.  I think somehow I was automically watching it and didnt see any other options to change it.

Hmm, change, ehhh i'm with Benny on this one but it's for the greater good I suppose.  I will adapt.


----------



## NaJoBeLe

Word to the wise, if it freezes wait.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

NaJoBeLe said:


> Hmm, interesting hadn't noticed that.
> 
> And ok that was different, first time qouting someone and that's different also.  Acted like I had multi qoutes but I don't think I do or did??  We will see what post I guess.
> 
> Also haven't noticed the pop up window you mention but it's a learning curve so we will see.
> 
> I saw yall talking about the arrow thing beside a username in a qoute earlier but don't recall what it was used for??


"Reply" quotes that post. 
Arrow is like the green arrow allowing you to see the original post.
You can highlight part of a post, and a tiny popup asks if you want to quote it. Helpful when certain people are multi-quoting!
"Upload a file" down below lets you add pictures. 
The tiny circle in the last picture lets you do slash out and spoilers.


----------



## NaJoBeLe

Can you tag people?  Your so smart,  your new name from me will be SpiderGirl.  Can't figure out how to tag you so that will work.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Duckling and Spider said:


> Should I ask where?
> 
> Double what Liz said. Plus, when I clicked on "follow thread" it did ask if I wanted notifications.


 at work



NaJoBeLe said:


> Hmm, interesting hadn't noticed that.
> 
> And ok that was different, first time qouting someone and that's different also.  Acted like I had multi qoutes but I don't think I do or did??  We will see what post I guess.
> 
> Also haven't noticed the pop up window you mention but it's a learning curve so we will see.
> 
> I saw yall talking about the arrow thing beside a username in a qoute earlier but don't recall what it was used for??


 the green corner on your avy pic means that you are online
the +quote button is a multi-quote button, whereas reply is for just grabbing the one



Auroradream26 said:


> We're having a rough day today. It looks like our PR girl from our very first group of chickens is dying. She's just over 3 years old and hasn't laid any eggs in a while but had always been one of our sweetest and favorite girls. She needed help getting up on the roost last night and back down this morning. I brought her in this afternoon after she just laid down, closed her eyes and stopped moving. She's so cold and barely breathing. I have her wrapped in a towel and a heated blanket wrapped around that. I know she's on her way out, I just want to make her as confortable as possible. We're all heartbroken


 so sorry !


----------



## DwayneNLiz

NaJoBeLe said:


> Can you tag people?  Your so smart,  your new name from me will be SpiderGirl.  Can't figure out how to tag you so that will work.


tagging is the same as at BYC just write @NaJoBeLe  unless mobile, havent tried it mobile yet


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Auroradream26 said:


> We're having a rough day today. It looks like our PR girl from our very first group of chickens is dying. She's just over 3 years old and hasn't laid any eggs in a while but had always been one of our sweetest and favorite girls. She needed help getting up on the roost last night and back down this morning. I brought her in this afternoon after she just laid down, closed her eyes and stopped moving. She's so cold and barely breathing. I have her wrapped in a towel and a heated blanket wrapped around that. I know she's on her way out, I just want to make her as confortable as possible. We're all heartbroken


 


NaJoBeLe said:


> Can you tag people?  Your so smart,  your new name from me will be SpiderGirl.  Can't figure out how to tag you so that will work.


Just like you would on desktop version.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I spent five minutes trying to understand Duckling. She asked, "Do you have..."
It wasn't; yellow foot, other phone, or an elephant. She couldn't show me where it should be either. 
She agreed that milk will make her give up on her question.


----------



## NaJoBeLe

Haven't figured out the tag thing yet and now I understand what I was doing wrong for qoutes,  guess it makes sense why it has a plus in front of it.


----------



## NaJoBeLe

Auroradream26 said:


> We're having a rough day today. It looks like our PR girl from our very first group of chickens is dying. She's just over 3 years old and hasn't laid any eggs in a while but had always been one of our sweetest and favorite girls. She needed help getting up on the roost last night and back down this morning. I brought her in this afternoon after she just laid down, closed her eyes and stopped moving. She's so cold and barely breathing. I have her wrapped in a towel and a heated blanket wrapped around that. I know she's on her way out, I just want to make her as confortable as possible. We're all heartbroken


  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

@ whoever 
Desktop and mobile both.


----------



## NaJoBeLe

@Duckling and Spider well that was more challenging for me than it should have been.  thank you SpiderLady.  Decided to upgrade your name from SpiderGirl.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

NaJoBeLe said:


> @Duckling and Spider well that was more challenging for me than it should have been.  thank you SpiderLady.  Decided to upgrade your name from SpiderGirl.


Spider is a boy.  At least I think it's a boy. You know how 2-yr-olds are. 
Speaking of which, you need to post a picture or ten of the twins and others! 
Oh. And you can only post 7 full size pictures, and ten total pictures per post.


----------



## Razadia

I'm so tired. All cats survived last night after the dog was run off. Dog's owner refused to answer the door  so we called the police and explained what happened. The owner only got a warning this time, but it is the first complaint and hopfully the last. 

The last egg still hasn't hatched and I'm not so sure it will. I'm giving it more time, though.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Razadia said:


> I'm so tired. All cats survived last night after the dog was run off. Dog's owner refused to answer the door  so we called the police and explained what happened. The owner only got a warning this time, but it is the first complaint and hopfully the last.
> 
> The last egg still hasn't hatched and I'm not so sure it will. I'm giving it more time, though.


Well, ya got the ball rolling anyway!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Auroradream26 said:


> We're having a rough day today. It looks like our PR girl from our very first group of chickens is dying. She's just over 3 years old and hasn't laid any eggs in a while but had always been one of our sweetest and favorite girls. She needed help getting up on the roost last night and back down this morning. I brought her in this afternoon after she just laid down, closed her eyes and stopped moving. She's so cold and barely breathing. I have her wrapped in a towel and a heated blanket wrapped around that. I know she's on her way out, I just want to make her as confortable as possible. We're all heartbroken


  Sorry Jess 



Razadia said:


> I'm so tired. All cats survived last night after the dog was run off. Dog's owner refused to answer the door  so we called the police and explained what happened. The owner only got a warning this time, but it is the first complaint and hopfully the last.
> 
> The last egg still hasn't hatched and I'm not so sure it will. I'm giving it more time, though.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

I gots more eggs and they have a chance!  GO ME!!  Thanks Mike! @MikeLM


----------



## mustangrooster




----------



## Sally Sunshine

Welcome over @NaJoBeLe


----------



## Sally Sunshine

mustangrooster said:


>


  What up?  Having some lat day java waiting for stuffed shells to get done, Iamstarved!


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Phage

Hi Sally 
Just popped in here to get a "friends fix" (but no way I can do a read-back)
Hope all is going well.


----------



## mustangrooster

Sally Sunshine said:


> What up?  Having some lat day java waiting for stuffed shells to get done, Iamstarved!



Just woke up 10 minutes ago or something......gotta go run and do all the chicken chores soon, I was hoping we'd be let back into BYC today but nope....... Yum!! Sounds nice!! Watcha got in the stuffed shells?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sally Sunshine said:


> I gots more eggs and they have a chance!  GO ME!!  Thanks Mike! @MikeLM






Sally Sunshine said:


> What up?  Having some lat day java waiting for stuffed shells to get done, Iamstarved!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Phage said:


> Hi Sally
> Just popped in here to get a "friends fix" (but no way I can do a read-back)
> Hope all is going well.


----------



## mustangrooster

Dan26552 said:


>



 How's your kits going? 

 I think you should know that it's* your* fault I'm getting breeding rabbits soon. All your kit and rabbit photos were too much to take.......


----------



## Phage

Hi D&S
 . Hope you guys are having a fun times.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Phage said:


> Hi D&S
> . Hope you guys are having a fun times.


I left Spider in bed, and the crazy lady put me through the roof of the duck house to collect eggs! It was so much fun! She said that I was a big help!
Then I peed myself, and she had to change me, and clean the carpet.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Hi Phage!    just burger cheeses etc with spagetts sauce


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Hi Dan and MC too


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Tonight the night Imma wake up in the middle of the night and accidentally eat the rest of the stuffed shells and a whole tub of ice cream and a few cup cakes    its just one of those days


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> Tonight the night Imma wake up in the middle of the night and accidentally eat the rest of the stuffed shells and a whole tub of ice cream and a few cup cakes    its just one of those days


May I please accidentally wake up and help you?


----------



## Dan26552

mustangrooster said:


> How's your kits going?
> 
> I think you should know that it's* your* fault I'm getting breeding rabbits soon. All your kit and rabbit photos were too much to take.......




They're doing well. But which litter are you talking about? Yesterday's, the two week olds or the 8 week olds?  


Sweet! Lol Well I am an enabler....


----------



## Phage

Meh it was just pee


----------



## TJChickens

I want a cupcake! Let's all meet at Sally's for stuffed shells and cupcakes!


----------



## Phage

Wow TJ, That is one beautiful cow!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TJChickens said:


> I want a cupcake! Let's all meet at Sally's for stuffed shells and cupcakes!


TJ!!!!


----------



## Dan26552

Sally Sunshine said:


> Hi Dan and MC too




Wassup?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> May I please accidentally wake up and help you?


 you certainly may!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sally Sunshine said:


> Tonight the night Imma wake up in the middle of the night and accidentally eat the rest of the stuffed shells and a whole tub of ice cream and a few cup cakes    its just one of those days





Turtle Rock Farm said:


> May I please accidentally wake up and help you?


X 2! 


Phage said:


> Meh it was just pee


Yes. Between toddler and dog pee, the carpet scrubber has been out four times in as many days. 


TJChickens said:


> I want a cupcake! Let's all meet at Sally's for stuffed shells and cupcakes!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

TJ!!


----------



## Sally Sunshine




----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

SpiderGirl, this is all your fault. Ever since I clicked on that link of yours that you posted (chick measuring cups) I've been getting crazy kitchen supply ads.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> SpiderGirl, this is all your fault. Ever since I clicked on that link of yours that you posted (chick measuring cups) I've been getting crazy kitchen supply ads.
> 
> View attachment 33500


Yeah, I want that too!!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

wait whut is with the amazon advertising in the middle of the posts?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> wait whut is with the amazon advertising in the middle of the posts?


 It's a picture, silly.


----------



## MikeLM

Auroradream26 said:


> We're having a rough day today. It looks like our PR girl from our very first group of chickens is dying. She's just over 3 years old and hasn't laid any eggs in a while but had always been one of our sweetest and favorite girls. She needed help getting up on the roost last night and back down this morning. I brought her in this afternoon after she just laid down, closed her eyes and stopped moving. She's so cold and barely breathing. I have her wrapped in a towel and a heated blanket wrapped around that. I know she's on her way out, I just want to make her as confortable as possible. We're all heartbroken



Sorry.


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> I gots more eggs and they have a chance!  GO ME!!  Thanks Mike! @MikeLM


----------



## Sally Sunshine

o


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


>


----------



## Sally Sunshine

so Luke wants a fidget spinner like his sister and every other kid for God knows what reason!!!  ughhhh children!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Michael!


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> so Luke wants a fidget spinner like his sister and every other kid for God knows what reason!!!  ughhhh children!



Wow, I just heard of them earlier today!


----------



## TJChickens

Hi everyone! What's a fidget spinner?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> so Luke wants a fidget spinner like his sister and every other kid for God knows what reason!!!  ughhhh children!


Whut dat?


----------



## MikeLM

SallyAnn! 


Sally Sunshine said:


> Michael!


----------



## MikeLM

TJChickens said:


> Hi everyone! What's a fidget spinner?





Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Whut dat?



https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=fidget spinner&cat_id=0


----------



## TJChickens

Phage said:


> Wow TJ, That is one beautiful cow!


Thanks Phage! That's Simon the Zebu at 2 days old.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

MikeLM said:


> https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=fidget spinner&cat_id=0


Odd. What are they for?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Its what every child in the school HAS to have at the moment and driving every parent bananas too!  

Its like all the other gadgets that come and go!  but they gotta have them!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

A *fidget spinner* is a type of stress-relieving toy. ... The toy has been advertised to may help people who have trouble focusing or *fidgeting* (such as those with ADHD, autism, or anxiety) by acting as a release mechanism for nervous energy or stress.  


 


I think they are just to annoy parents


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> Its what every child in the school HAS to have at the moment and driving every parent bananas too!
> 
> Its like all the other gadgets that come and go!  but they gotta have them!



Oh... Like those infernal silly bands?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

http://time.com/money/4774133/fidget-spinners-adhd-anxiety-stress/


----------



## Sally Sunshine

yep


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> Its what every child in the school HAS to have at the moment and driving every parent bananas too!
> 
> Its like all the other gadgets that come and go!  but they gotta have them!





Sally Sunshine said:


> A *fidget spinner* is a type of stress-relieving toy. ... The toy has been advertised to may help people who have trouble focusing or *fidgeting* (such as those with ADHD, autism, or anxiety) by acting as a release mechanism for nervous energy or stress.  View attachment 33514
> 
> 
> I think they are just to annoy parents



Sounds like someone could use a fidget spinner of her own!


----------



## mustangrooster

Never even heard of them until I clicked on that link. Dont ya just love those silly trends? It seems they always end at some point but when it does, a new one comes!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> yep



I think it was 2010 that everyone kept gifting them to my rugrats. Wanted to strangle those people. They have no practical use and kept getting stuck in *everything*, vacuum included.


----------



## mustangrooster

MikeLM said:


> Sounds like someone could use a fidget spinner of her own!




Dunno if I should have laughed at that but I did.


----------



## mustangrooster

What exactly do they do, anyways?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

MikeLM said:


> Sounds like someone could use a fidget spinner of her own!


    yer cute


----------



## Sally Sunshine

laugh away you know I did


----------



## Sally Sunshine

what about those loom things, I swear it was from those that sent me for my carpal surgery


----------



## Dan26552

For the farmers market tomorrow.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> what about those loom things, I swear it was from those that sent me for my carpal surgery


Bracelet loom or potholder?

Them little spikes hurt when you step on them


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> yer cute


----------



## MikeLM

I'm setting 7 Icelandic eggs in the Moose-a-bator!
@BantyChooks


----------



## MikeLM

Dan26552 said:


> For the farmers market tomorrow.
> View attachment 33515



Nice!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

oh boy   


not the pot holder thing, but hey I had one of those when I was a kid!!!  

and NICE dan!  I will take a few! whoot whooootttt


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

MikeLM said:


> I'm setting 7 Icelandic eggs in the Moose-a-bator!
> @BantyChooks


I aint BantyChooks on here, silly, try again


----------



## mustangrooster

Dan26552 said:


> For the farmers market tomorrow.
> View attachment 33515



Beautiful!



MikeLM said:


> I'm setting 7 Icelandic eggs in the Moose-a-bator!
> @BantyChooks



Moose-a-bator? How did that name come across.......?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

MikeLM said:


> I'm setting 7 Icelandic eggs in the Moose-a-bator!
> @BantyChooks


   How nice! We get to hatch together for once!   are you feeling ok?  you should have left me send you serama before you set silly!!!!!


----------



## Leahs Mom

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Wondering... Any one had an aggressive pullet before?
> 
> My Svarthona pullet has taken to biting & even jumping at feet, once or twice. Yes, she's a pullet, lol, I know what it sounds like... But unless she's a hen-feathered cockerel with a small comb and an attitude, I don't think so.
> 
> It's mainly when I walk past her roost to close the back door that she decides to try and take a bite out of me. Her brother is a sweetie, but evidently she needs to be taught some manners...




Yes.  I have an SFH that is a biter.  She actually seeks me out, stands up to me and gives me a tongue lashing whenever I'm around.  If I'm reaching in to feed or whatever, she's right there waiting for an opportunity.  

I call her "Cranky".  

I thought about eliminating her from the flock but she's a pretty small girl and I can just pick her up and go on about my business.  She's easy to pick up because she's always right there looking for an opportunity to fight.  

I have never had any birds like her before.

I'd post a photo but no clue how to accomplish that !


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Moose-a-bator? How did that name come across.......?



It's my Brinsea Mini, my dog Moose like to watch the chicks hatch in it.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

these little ones leave tomorrow they are so cute too, boooo whooooo  wish I could keep them all as usual 





and this poor widdle one had a messed up hock as she was stuck zipping over night so I am trying to help her, I dont normally do this, not sure why I am actually she wont shut up she still in bator.


----------



## mustangrooster

MikeLM said:


> It's my Brinsea Mini, my dog Moose like to watch the chicks hatch in it.



Awwww, cute.


----------



## mustangrooster

MikeLM said:


> It's my Brinsea Mini, my dog Moose like to watch the chicks hatch in it.



Awwww, cute.


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> How nice! We get to hatch together for once!   are you feeling ok?  you should have left me send you serama before you set silly!!!!!



Yes.

I might just warm the eggs and give them to that broody, but I also want to see what hatches out of the egg I found on top of the hay this evening from that one hen.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

So cute sunshine, I'mma come steal them


----------



## MikeLM

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I aint BantyChooks on here, silly, try again



lol


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> these little ones leave tomorrow they are so cute too, boooo whooooo  wish I could keep them all as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this poor widdle one had a messed up hock as she was stuck zipping over night so I am trying to help her, I dont normally do this, not sure why I am actually she wont shut up she still in bator.



Awwwww


----------



## MikeLM

Site is acting slow.

I'm going to call it a night.

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Dan26552

MikeLM said:


> Nice!





Sally Sunshine said:


> oh boy
> 
> 
> not the pot holder thing, but hey I had one of those when I was a kid!!!
> 
> and NICE dan!  I will take a few! whoot whooootttt





mustangrooster said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Moose-a-bator? How did that name come across.......?



 Thanks


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Night Mike.


----------



## Razadia

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Gamefowl were bred to be nice to humans, correct, just not other chickens?
> 
> That make any more sense?


In my experiance, it can be hit or miss with games being people aggressive or not. I had the sweetest game roo that was the 3rd generation of my games, but his son was a total nightmare. The hens were incredibly bitey, too. 



Sally Sunshine said:


> A *fidget spinner* is a type of stress-relieving toy. ... The toy has been advertised to may help people who have trouble focusing or *fidgeting* (such as those with ADHD, autism, or anxiety) by acting as a release mechanism for nervous energy or stress.  View attachment 33514
> 
> 
> I think they are just to annoy parents


I've actually considered getting one, but I can't justify getting one. Sure, it could help with my anxiety. Then again, it could be totally useless. And as for ADD and ADHD... I have the attention span of a gnat and I'd probably forget it existed in less than 72 hours.


----------



## Auroradream26

Sally Sunshine said:


> A *fidget spinner* is a type of stress-relieving toy. ... The toy has been advertised to may help people who have trouble focusing or *fidgeting* (such as those with ADHD, autism, or anxiety) by acting as a release mechanism for nervous energy or stress.  View attachment 33514
> 
> 
> I think they are just to annoy parents



My kids have been obsessing over these things a lot lately. They wanted one so bad that they super glued some of hubby's ruler blade bearings together to make them. They ended losing any chance they may have had of getting one. 

Daffodil passed away. At least she was a comfortable as she could be. We had her wrapped in a towel and heated blanket on the recliner in the living room for her last couple hours. 

Good news here too though, I have 2 little muscovy ducklings now in the hatcher.


----------



## ViolinPlayer123

Any news on the conversion?


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Hello to everyone who "hello-ed" me earlier!!    Oh yeah...I'm lost. And overwhelmed.
BUT learning quickly.   In the 6 minutes I've been on.

(Insert evil laugh)


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Hi there, wicked!


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Duckling and Spider

Razadia said:


> I've actually considered getting one, but I can't justify getting one. Sure, it could help with my anxiety. Then again, it could be totally useless. And as for ADD and ADHD... I have the attention span of a gnat and I'd probably forget it existed in less than 72 hours.






Auroradream26 said:


> My kids have been obsessing over these things a lot lately. They wanted one so bad that they super glued some of hubby's ruler blade bearings together to make them. They ended losing any chance they may have had of getting one.
> 
> Daffodil passed away. At least she was a comfortable as she could be. We had her wrapped in a towel and heated blanket on the recliner in the living room for her last couple hours.
> 
> Good news here too though, I have 2 little muscovy ducklings now in the hatcher.


 Congrats on the ducklings though! 


ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Any news on the conversion?


Plan on another week. It's a big job!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Good morning, sleepy heads! WAKE UP! WAKE UP! WAKE UP!!


----------



## mustangrooster

I'm here  It's awfully quiet here.


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Duckling and Spider

mustangrooster said:


> I'm here  It's awfully quiet here.


----------



## Dan26552

Duckling and Spider said:


> Good morning, sleepy heads! WAKE UP! WAKE UP! WAKE UP!!
> View attachment 33650 View attachment 33651 View attachment 33652 View attachment 33653 View attachment 33654 View attachment 33655 View attachment 33656




Thanks  I'm gonna need that today.


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## MikeLM

Auroradream26 said:


> My kids have been obsessing over these things a lot lately. They wanted one so bad that they super glued some of hubby's ruler blade bearings together to make them. They ended losing any chance they may have had of getting one.
> 
> Daffodil passed away. At least she was a comfortable as she could be. We had her wrapped in a towel and heated blanket on the recliner in the living room for her last couple hours.
> 
> Good news here too though, I have 2 little muscovy ducklings now in the hatcher.





ViolinPlayer123 said:


> Any news on the conversion?



Sorry about Daffodil. Congratulations on the ducklings! 


Wickedchicken6 said:


> Hello to everyone who "hello-ed" me earlier!!    Oh yeah...I'm lost. And overwhelmed.
> BUT learning quickly.   In the 6 minutes I've been on.
> 
> (Insert evil laugh)


----------



## MikeLM

mustangrooster said:


> I'm here  It's awfully quiet here.



Hello! 



Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 33657 View attachment 33658 View attachment 33659 View attachment 33660 View attachment 33661 View attachment 33662 View attachment 33663



Hello and thank you, Duckling and Spider!


----------



## MikeLM

Good morning/evening everyone! 

After a month off, I get to take some dogs to sheep herding today!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

MikeLM said:


> Good morning/evening everyone!
> 
> After a month off, I get to take some dogs to sheep herding today!


----------



## Akrnaf2

MikeLM said:


> Good morning/evening everyone!
> 
> After a month off, I get to take some dogs to sheep herding today!


 I guess it is a good thing! I usually eat the sheep's don't herd  them!


----------



## MikeLM

Akrnaf2 said:


> I guess it is a good thing! I usually eat the sheep's don't herd  them!



It's a very good thing! You need to gather them up to be able to process, or shear.


----------



## Razadia

Morning. My hatch is officially over. The last chick died in the shell, so I only have 3 chicks. I'm kinda disappointed, but I got a 50% hatch so I know I did good for shipped eggs. I've learned a lesson. Never get less than a dozen.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Razadia said:


> Morning. My hatch is officially over. The last chick died in the shell, so I only have 3 chicks. I'm kinda disappointed, but I got a 50% hatch so I know I did good for shipped eggs. I've learned a lesson. Never get less than a dozen.


Sorry it didn't go better.
 You have quite a few members around. I'm sure you can find suitable eggs.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Razadia said:


> I'm so tired. All cats survived last night after the dog was run off. Dog's owner refused to answer the door  so we called the police and explained what happened. The owner only got a warning this time, but it is the first complaint and hopfully the last.
> 
> The last egg still hasn't hatched and I'm not so sure it will. I'm giving it more time, though.


 too bad they didnt answer but at least the police are involved now



Sally Sunshine said:


> I gots more eggs and they have a chance!  GO ME!!  Thanks Mike! @MikeLM


WOOHOO!!!!


Sally Sunshine said:


> What up?  Having some lat day java waiting for stuffed shells to get done, Iamstarved!


 that sounds delicious!!! i want some now!!! maybe i'll get stuff to make them



Phage said:


> Hi Sally
> Just popped in here to get a "friends fix" (but no way I can do a read-back)
> Hope all is going well.


  Hi Phage!!



Duckling and Spider said:


> I left Spider in bed, and the crazy lady put me through the roof of the duck house to collect eggs! It was so much fun! She said that I was a big help!
> Then I peed myself, and she had to change me, and clean the carpet.


  its ok duckling accidents happen



Sally Sunshine said:


> Tonight the night Imma wake up in the middle of the night and accidentally eat the rest of the stuffed shells and a whole tub of ice cream and a few cup cakes    its just one of those days


 ROFL!!! hows the goaties??



TJChickens said:


> I want a cupcake! Let's all meet at Sally's for stuffed shells and cupcakes!


 Hi TJ!!!! 



Sally Sunshine said:


> so Luke wants a fidget spinner like his sister and every other kid for God knows what reason!!!  ughhhh children!


 lol



mustangrooster said:


> What exactly do they do, anyways?


 keeps hands bust, supposed to also keep mind focused on paying attention, @Sally Sunshine one of the girls at my office had adhd and when she is on a long phone call uses play dough to keep focused, or silly puddy just something to keep her hands busy



MikeLM said:


> I'm setting 7 Icelandic eggs in the Moose-a-bator!
> @BantyChooks


 Yayyyyy!!! do we get a picture of moose to go with this?? 



Auroradream26 said:


> My kids have been obsessing over these things a lot lately. They wanted one so bad that they super glued some of hubby's ruler blade bearings together to make them. They ended losing any chance they may have had of getting one.
> 
> Daffodil passed away. At least she was a comfortable as she could be. We had her wrapped in a towel and heated blanket on the recliner in the living room for her last couple hours.
> 
> Good news here too though, I have 2 little muscovy ducklings now in the hatcher.


  sorry about daffodil, congrats on the lings!



Wickedchicken6 said:


> Hello to everyone who "hello-ed" me earlier!!    Oh yeah...I'm lost. And overwhelmed.
> BUT learning quickly.   In the 6 minutes I've been on.
> 
> (Insert evil laugh)


 lol, Hi!! 



MikeLM said:


> Good morning/evening everyone!
> After a month off, I get to take some dogs to sheep herding today!


 have fun!!!



Razadia said:


> Morning. My hatch is officially over. The last chick died in the shell, so I only have 3 chicks. I'm kinda disappointed, but I got a 50% hatch so I know I did good for shipped eggs. I've learned a lesson. Never get less than a dozen.


 Hugs you are correct MUST SET ALL EGGS!!!!!


----------



## Razadia

Duckling and Spider said:


> Sorry it didn't go better.
> You have quite a few members around. I'm sure you can find suitable eggs.


This is true!



DwayneNLiz said:


> too bad they didnt answer but at least the police are involved now
> 
> Hugs you are correct MUST SET ALL EGGS!!!!!


Yep. It's better this way. It's on file in case it comes back. And I really do need to set more. Just not any more of mine. It can be fun to see what I get, but I'm kinda getting tired of all the barring my EE roo is throwing.


----------



## Wickedchicken6

_SET ALL THE EGGS!!!_ 

I candled (I couldn't wait) some of the guinea eggs that the chickens were playing musical chairs?...musical eggs? with...and I saw spiders! SPIDERS!  SPIDERS everywhere!! 
Ok, spiders weren't "everywhere" but I saw a bunch 'o them in the started eggs. the rest aren't far enough along. I'm still sssssuper EGGcited though. 

And I set the Ameraucauna eggs I got on Thursday. Oooooohhhweeeeeee! Blue eggy baby chickies to breed to my blue egg EEs. 
(spiders )

And we have a cutie BULL calf twin, Simmental style who's going to be one our BULLS. 
He has chrome! It's been a good Saturday so far. I love chrome.


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Razadia said:


> This is true!
> 
> 
> Yep. It's better this way. It's on file in case it comes back. And I really do need to set more. Just not any more of mine. It can be fun to see what I get, but I'm kinda getting tired of all the barring my EE roo is throwing.


----------



## Wickedchicken6

You don't like the barring you're getting??? What's his barring from? Some of mine are EE/Cuckoo Marans (I think he is)  I'm one who likes the barring...lol. "IF" you were closer Raz...sigh.

(Hmmm...I think that didn't work quite right...lol. Oops...supposed to go with the one above.


----------



## Akrnaf2

I he'd to harvest my 2 lemon trees on Friday,(  they have been loosing to much fruit ) got 30 kilos  of lemons which become this: almost 7 liters of organic fresh lemon juice in ice qube bags in my fridge!  So this summer we don't have to worry to fresh lemon juice!


----------



## Dan26552

Nice!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Razadia said:


> In my experiance, it can be hit or miss with games being people aggressive or not. I had the sweetest game roo that was the 3rd generation of my games, but his son was a total nightmare. The hens were incredibly bitey, too.
> 
> 
> I've actually considered getting one, but I can't justify getting one. Sure, it could help with my anxiety. Then again, it could be totally useless. And as for ADD and ADHD... I have the attention span of a gnat and I'd probably forget it existed in less than 72 hours.


  I know that is not funny but you still made me chuckle as usual.  You could make one into a purdy necklace eh? 



Auroradream26 said:


> My kids have been obsessing over these things a lot lately. They wanted one so bad that they super glued some of hubby's ruler blade bearings together to make them. They ended losing any chance they may have had of getting one.
> 
> Daffodil passed away. At least she was a comfortable as she could be. We had her wrapped in a towel and heated blanket on the recliner in the living room for her last couple hours.
> 
> Good news here too though, I have 2 little muscovy ducklings now in the hatcher.


 I just read this on FB I am sorry Jess. 



MikeLM said:


> Good morning/evening everyone!
> 
> After a month off, I get to take some dogs to sheep herding today!


  Nice! hope you had fun!  



Wickedchicken6 said:


> _SET ALL THE EGGS!!!_
> 
> I candled (I couldn't wait) some of the guinea eggs that the chickens were playing musical chairs?...musical eggs? with...and I saw spiders! SPIDERS!  SPIDERS everywhere!!
> Ok, spiders weren't "everywhere" but I saw a bunch 'o them in the started eggs. the rest aren't far enough along. I'm still sssssuper EGGcited though.
> 
> And I set the Ameraucauna eggs I got on Thursday. Oooooohhhweeeeeee! Blue eggy baby chickies to breed to my blue egg EEs.
> (spiders )
> 
> And we have a cutie BULL calf twin, Simmental style who's going to be one our BULLS.
> He has chrome! It's been a good Saturday so far. I love chrome.


  Pictures or I just dont believe you!!!  Hi Wicked crazy Momma!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Had a leaker in the duck eggs today... Now the incubator smells like the rear end of a decomposing chicken. Ain't you 'posed to be able to smell these things before they 'splode?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Nice Mr. B!    Hello and you as well Dan!


----------



## Akrnaf2

SALLY!!!!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Hi Sunshine


----------



## Akrnaf2

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Had a leaker in the duck eggs today... Now the incubator smells like the rear end of a decomposing chicken. Ain't you 'posed to be able to smell these things before they 'splode?



You have to STOP using perfumes!  They are messing your olfactory bulbs!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Akrnaf2 said:


> I he'd to harvest my 2 lemon trees on Friday,(  they have been loosing to much fruit ) got 30 kilos  of lemons which become this: almost 7 liters of organic fresh lemon juice in ice qube bags in my fridge!  So this summer we don't have to worry to fresh lemon juice!
> 
> View attachment 33756


Incredible.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Had a leaker in the duck eggs today... Now the incubator smells like the rear end of a decomposing chicken. Ain't you 'posed to be able to smell these things before they 'splode?


  you would think but not always the case


----------



## Dan26552

How ya doing Sally?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Akrnaf2 said:


> You have to STOP using perfumes!  They are messing your olfactory bulbs!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> you would think but not always the case


See Benny??

(I do admit to having a hard time smelling even skunk sometimes, so yes, might just be that my smeller is broke...)


----------



## Akrnaf2

Turtle Rock Farm said:


>


----------



## Sally Sunshine

I am ok, this cold damp weather is really making me hurt this spring, I think this is the worst I have felt in my joints in a very very long time.  it sucks I am going to break down and purchase a heated blanket and see if that can help I think.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Hey Mr. B, I think you are you because I am truly Me, and be thankful you are truly you and not me.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Sally Sunshine said:


> I am ok, this cold damp weather is really making me hurt this spring, I think this is the worst I have felt in my joints in a very very long time.  it sucks I am going to break down and purchase a heated blanket and see if that can help I think.



You need to visit here! It starts to get hotel and hotel!

Sally I think it is all that metal you have in you. ....


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Wickedchicken6 said:


> _SET ALL THE EGGS!!!_
> 
> I candled (I couldn't wait) some of the guinea eggs that the chickens were playing musical chairs?...musical eggs? with...and I saw spiders! SPIDERS!  SPIDERS everywhere!!
> Ok, spiders weren't "everywhere" but I saw a bunch 'o them in the started eggs. the rest aren't far enough along. I'm still sssssuper EGGcited though.
> 
> And I set the Ameraucauna eggs I got on Thursday. Oooooohhhweeeeeee! Blue eggy baby chickies to breed to my blue egg EEs.
> (spiders )
> 
> And we have a cutie BULL calf twin, Simmental style who's going to be one our BULLS.
> He has chrome! It's been a good Saturday so far. I love chrome.


  Congrats on spiders!!!  We want chrome pics!!



Akrnaf2 said:


> I he'd to harvest my 2 lemon trees on Friday,(  they have been loosing to much fruit ) got 30 kilos  of lemons which become this: almost 7 liters of organic fresh lemon juice in ice qube bags in my fridge!  So this summer we don't have to worry to fresh lemon juice!
> 
> View attachment 33756


 Thats awesome!!!!


Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Had a leaker in the duck eggs today... Now the incubator smells like the rear end of a decomposing chicken. Ain't you 'posed to be able to smell these things before they 'splode?


  you have nose issues, and i may have dropped an egg, onto another egg
luckily both were my infertile call eggs



Sally Sunshine said:


> I am ok, this cold damp weather is really making me hurt this spring, I think this is the worst I have felt in my joints in a very very long time.  it sucks I am going to break down and purchase a heated blanket and see if that can help I think.


  i hope it helps, what about a hot tub?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

I need to do something just dont know how to go about it


----------



## Sally Sunshine

I got rid of my hottub  
Hi Liz
No goat babies yet


----------



## Sally Sunshine

How do I find the pic I posted of the chick with the veti wrap on her legs I posted yesterday on this thread?


----------



## chickadoodles

Hey how's everyone holdin up waiting on the back up to be done? 
Sour was kind enough to put up some tents and serve coffee and pastries. 
I do miss my gardening threads. lol 
It' s nice to see some familiar faces.


----------



## Akrnaf2

You need some spicy food, a hot chicken curry with coconut milk and a ton of warming spices!


----------



## Sourland

chickadoodles said:


> Hey how's everyone holdin up waiting on the back up to be done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've visited long enough.  I want to go home to our house.


----------



## chickadoodles

Yes that would be very nice. I do love that curry chicken have not tired it with coconut milk. Yum!


----------



## Akrnaf2

Sally Sunshine said:


> How do I find the pic I posted of the chick with the veti wrap on her legs I posted yesterday on this thread?


Go to your personal information and enter "my attachment " you will find all your posts.


----------



## chickadoodles

Pretty good Sour and you have been a wonderful host! Thank you so much for starting our tent city while we wait.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> I got rid of my hottub
> Hi Liz
> No goat babies yet


  harumph, well hows my puppy? i have a friend that might want your contact info for your next litter, his english is 11 and he wants her to help raise another



Sally Sunshine said:


> How do I find the pic I posted of the chick with the veti wrap on her legs I posted yesterday on this thread?


 i dont know how


----------



## chickadoodles

We all want to go home Sour! hahhahaaa


----------



## Akrnaf2

chickadoodles said:


> Yes that would be very nice. I do love that curry chicken have not tired it with coconut milk. Yum!


We have a lot of spices here, and the coconut milk is wonderful even with the rice see this one:


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Sally Sunshine said:


> I am ok, this cold damp weather is really making me hurt this spring, I think this is the worst I have felt in my joints in a very very long time.  it sucks I am going to break down and purchase a heated blanket and see if that can help I think.



Ok...that's the way..uh huh...uh huh....lol. (REfering to my posting the quote "properly") 

Sally, you'll never want to get outta bed. Heated blankets are heaven...in a blanket.  No, seriously they ARE.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Wickedchicken6 said:


> Ok...that's the way..uh huh...uh huh....lol.
> 
> Sally, you'll never want to get outta bed. Heated blankets are heaven...in a blanket.  No, seriously they ARE.


i might keep one at my desk at work


----------



## chickadoodles

Thanks Akrnaf I will have to try that. Yum!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> i might keep one at my desk at work


You're crazy, girl. Don't you ever overheat?


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Sally Sunshine said:


> Pictures or I just dont believe you!!!  Hi Wicked crazy Momma!





DwayneNLiz said:


> Congrats on spiders!!!  We want chrome pics!!




 You want pics? I can't even quote correctly! 

Going to the pic thread.


----------



## Akrnaf2

chickadoodles said:


> Thanks Akrnaf I will have to try that. Yum!


----------



## Wickedchicken6

DwayneNLiz said:


> i might keep one at my desk at work


...


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> you have nose issues, and i may have dropped an egg, onto another egg
> luckily both were my infertile call eggs



Lol, yes, I do. I'm amazed you haven't dropped more, with the amount of turning you gotta do...

Remember when Sally's dog dropped a bone onto an egg? Anyone remember if it ended up hatching?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> You're crazy, girl. Don't you ever overheat?


 what does that mean? is it possible for a person to do such a thing, i mean i dont have a radiator or a thermostat



Wickedchicken6 said:


> You want pics? I can't even quote correctly!
> 
> Going to the pic thread.


  ummmm maybe i dont understand what you mean, i want to see calf pictures



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Lol, yes, I do. I'm amazed you haven't dropped more, with the amount of turning you gotta do...
> 
> Remember when Sally's dog dropped a bone onto an egg? Anyone remember if it ended up hatching?


 i have only ever dropped one
and nope dont remember


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> what does that mean? is it possible for a person to do such a thing, i mean i dont have a radiator or a thermostat


----------



## Sally Sunshine

chickadoodles said:


> Hey how's everyone holdin up waiting on the back up to be done?
> Sour was kind enough to put up some tents and serve coffee and pastries.
> I do miss my gardening threads. lol
> It' s nice to see some familiar faces.


  WAVES!!!!  

  LOL  dont matter where the house is, its who is at home!!!  @Sourland



DwayneNLiz said:


> harumph, well hows my puppy? i have a friend that might want your contact info for your next litter, his english is 11 and he wants her to help raise another
> i dont know how


  Your puppy need you!!!  Kimber is in heat and praying Cire didnt get her lol she didnt bleed at all but just got puffy. No plans for litters till late summer fall.    




Thanks Mr, B  now how do I stop email notifications from this thread?  ughhh


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> WAVES!!!!
> 
> LOL  dont matter where the house is, its who is at home!!!  @Sourland
> 
> Your puppy need you!!!  Kimber is in heat and praying Cire didnt get her lol she didnt bleed at all but just got puffy. No plans for litters till late summer fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mr, B  now how do I stop email notifications from this thread?  ughhh


Unwatch the thread and then rewatch it, it'll give you an options list.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> WAVES!!!!
> 
> LOL  dont matter where the house is, its who is at home!!!  @Sourland
> 
> Your puppy need you!!!  Kimber is in heat and praying Cire didnt get her lol she didnt bleed at all but just got puffy. No plans for litters till late summer fall.
> 
> Thanks Mr, B  now how do I stop email notifications from this thread?  ughhh


i need my puppy!! i'll let him know
to stop notifications
at the top of the page is a watch button, unwatch then rewatch and it should have a pop-up to not receive notifs


----------



## Sally Sunshine

oh
trying that thanks


----------



## Sally Sunshine

testy test


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Hey is this thing on?  tap tap


----------



## Sally Sunshine




----------



## Sally Sunshine

Did I mention I swear my brinsea 56 advance dont turn eggs far enough?  I should video it during turning and show yall and see whut ya think.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Sally Sunshine said:


> WAVES!!!!
> 
> LOL  dont matter where the house is, its who is at home!!!  @Sourland
> 
> Your puppy need you!!!  Kimber is in heat and praying Cire didnt get her lol she didnt bleed at all but just got puffy. No plans for litters till late summer fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mr, B  now how do I stop email notifications from this thread?  ughhh


The same place "contact details "


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> Did I mention I swear my brinsea 56 advance dont turn eggs far enough?  I should video it during turning and show yall and see whut ya think.


i know you said it wasnt hands on enough


----------



## Sally Sunshine

the last set of eggs even serama the cam didnt cover near enough of the egg, although the serama hatched fine, it really bugs me for the price paid.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> the last set of eggs even serama the cam didnt cover near enough of the egg, although the serama hatched fine, it really bugs me for the price paid.


how is it to clean?
or did oyu use a separate hatcher?


----------



## Wickedchicken6

DwayneNLiz said:


> what does that mean? is it possible for a person to do such a thing, i mean i dont have a radiator or a thermostat
> 
> ummmm maybe i dont understand what you mean, i want to see calf pictures



For everyone who isn't familiar with heated blankets, they have settings.  If you get too hot you can just turn it down. Queen and king have a setting for each side...it can save a marriage! (Seriously!)

I was going to the pic thread to learn how to upload pics...lol.  
Now I have to take the pics.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

separate hatcher


----------



## Sally Sunshine

oh I wont share my blanket with anyone!!  If I get one its MINES ALL MINES!!!!!! muwhahhahhahahaa


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> oh I wont share my blanket with anyone!!  If I get one its MINES ALL MINES!!!!!! muwhahhahhahahaa


Not even me if I'm half froze from the -40 nights?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

ummmmm  ummmmmmm  yeahhhh  I guesss I would yaaaaa


----------



## Dan26552

chickadoodles said:


> Hey how's everyone holdin up waiting on the back up to be done?
> Sour was kind enough to put up some tents and serve coffee and pastries.
> I do miss my gardening threads. lol
> It' s nice to see some familiar faces.


 Hey Chickadoodles!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sally Sunshine said:


> ummmmm  ummmmmmm  yeahhhh  I guesss I would yaaaaa


like you could say no to Banti


----------



## chickadoodles

Akrnaf2 said:


> You need some spicy food, a hot chicken curry with coconut milk and a ton of warming spices!





Dan26552 said:


> Hey Chickadoodles!



Hey Dan how you holding up? 

I'm hangin in there till we get to go home.


----------



## chickadoodles

I'm trying to figure out how to watch threads also. Not having much luck.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> ummmmm  ummmmmmm  yeahhhh  I guesss I would yaaaaa


Aww  At least I know I ain't chopped liver no more.


----------



## Dan26552

chickadoodles said:


> Hey Dan how you holding up?
> 
> I'm hangin in there till we get to go home.




I'm going fine. I'll be happy when it's done. You getting a lot of rain?


----------



## chickadoodles

Dan26552 said:


> I'm going fine. I'll be happy when it's done. You getting a lot of rain?



No rain to speak of only a slight sprinkle. How about you?
I started some Hibiscus seeds and they are up a couple of inches and wondering when I should transplant them. Have you grown them before?


----------



## Dan26552

chickadoodles said:


> No rain to speak of only a slight sprinkle. How about you?
> I started some Hibiscus seeds and they are up a couple of inches and wondering when I should transplant them. Have you grown them before?




Ah. It poured yesterday afternoon and most of last night, sprinkled till about 12 today. 

I've never grown from seed but I'd think after they get two or three sets of true leaves or get to big for the tray/pot whichever comes first is probably a good time to transplant.


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Ok...pics....
The chromy calf (Nigel)  I've been wanting a Simmental marked calf forever!





..and his stall mate Samual De Champlain. (I'm not the one naming them) 


And the eggs? Is that what I was supposed to take pics of?




My other incubator...
 
I moved her and gave her all the guinea eggs laid today. I still can't believe they lay in this water trough/converted nesting area....lol!
Now she's happy.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

cuties!!!


----------



## Wickedchicken6

By misfortune. Samuel's mom prolapsed her uterus sometime in the night. 

Nigel is a twin born yesterday...his mom likes the heifer calf better. But she's a fine, outstanding cow and the bull is amazing...so we're leaving him intact expecting him to be good enough to be a bull. His calvies will be gorgeous... hopefully with lovely markings. 
 for marked females to keep as replacements. I get tired of the plain red calves.  Even though their Dad's the bomb too.  I like the blacks and him over the red's female replacements....oh yes! They're not related bulls.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Wickedchicken6 said:


> By misfortune. Samuel's mom prolapsed her uterus sometime in the night.



Oh, lovely.... I've heard some horror stories about that..

What's the prognosis?


----------



## Razadia

Wickedchicken6 said:


> You don't like the barring you're getting??? What's his barring from? Some of mine are EE/Cuckoo Marans (I think he is)  I'm one who likes the barring...lol. "IF" you were closer Raz...sigh.
> 
> (Hmmm...I think that didn't work quite right...lol. Oops...supposed to go with the one above.


 The barring is from whichever parent was a Dom. He's not the brightest bird I've ever had. He'll probably get replaced with a CCL or whatever roo I get from the EHAL chicks. I still don't know if I should sell him or eat him. My mom's dog, Jasper, hates him and only him. Jasper grew up with chickens and he's never been aggressive with them, but there is something about Brick that he doesn't like.



Sally Sunshine said:


> I know that is not funny but you still made me chuckle as usual.  You could make one into a purdy necklace eh?


Don't tempt me! I could do it.   Heck, I could probably make a fidget spinner.


----------



## casportpony

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Oh, lovely.... I've heard some horror stories about that..
> 
> What's the prognosis?


X2.


----------



## Razadia

Wickedchicken6 said:


> Ok...pics....
> The chromy calf (Nigel)  I've been wanting a Simmental marked calf forever!
> View attachment 33785
> 
> ..and his stall mate Samual De Champlain. (I'm not the one naming them)
> View attachment 33786
> 
> And the eggs? Is that what I was supposed to take pics of?
> View attachment 33788
> 
> My other incubator...
> View attachment 33790 View attachment 33791
> I moved her and gave her all the guinea eggs laid today. I still can't believe they lay in this water trough/converted nesting area....lol!
> Now she's happy.


You're killing me, Wicked! I've wanted cows for years and that calf is super adorable!  I don't have the room, though, my horse hates cows with a passion! I'd never be able to keep them separate.


----------



## TJChickens

Wickedchicken6 said:


> Ok...pics....
> The chromy calf (Nigel)  I've been wanting a Simmental marked calf forever!
> View attachment 33785
> 
> ..
> 
> Oh! What a beautiful bull calf! Best of luck with him!!


----------



## TJChickens

stupid quotes.....


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Oh, lovely.... I've heard some horror stories about that..
> 
> What's the prognosis?





casportpony said:


> X2.



Oh...I should have included that.   She was already in heaven when DH found her. 
(But thank for your concern) 

It's a major shock to the system for them to have an large organ as large as the uterus to be exposed to the elements. Not to mention the possibility of infection afterwards. It's certainly not something we like to have happen, but it's very rare here. The last time it happened was maybe 2008 or so. The cow was caught right when it occurred, the vet attended...but she still passed.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Razadia said:


> You're killing me, Wicked! I've wanted cows for years and that calf is super adorable!  I don't have the room, though, my horse hates cows with a passion! I'd never be able to keep them separate.


You have a horse?  I am so going to hunt you down!


----------



## TJChickens

Wickedchicken6 said:


> For everyone who isn't familiar with heated blankets, they have settings.  If you get too hot you can just turn it down. Queen and king have a setting for each side...it can save a marriage! (Seriously!)
> 
> I was going to the pic thread to learn how to upload pics...lol.
> Now I have to take the pics.


And then if you have a hot flash while under the heated blanket...it's like, AAGGHHH, get it off, get it off! It's burning me!!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Wickedchicken6 said:


> By misfortune. Samuel's mom prolapsed her uterus sometime in the night.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Wickedchicken6 said:


> Oh...I should have included that.   She was already in heaven when DH found her.
> (But thank for your concern)
> 
> It's a major shock to the system for them to have an large organ as large as the uterus to be exposed to the elements. Not to mention the possibility of infection afterwards. It's certainly not something we like to have happen, but it's very rare here. The last time it happened was maybe 2008 or so. The cow was caught right when it occurred, the vet attended...but she still passed.


So sad.


----------



## chickadoodles

Dan26552 said:


> Ah. It poured yesterday afternoon and most of last night, sprinkled till about 12 today.
> 
> I've never grown from seed but I'd think after they get two or three sets of true leaves or get to big for the tray/pot whichever comes first is probably a good time to transplant.



Thanks Dan I planted them is shallow trays. 
Wow you got all the rain. I was hoping it would not rain hard enough to get our rabbits wet. We bought a carport to put them in. 
But the top has sides that are suppose to hang over the sides below the side panels, but to our dismay when the wind blows the rain pours through the top of the sides!
Not sure how to fix that yet. I may have to take the top off and add to the edge that hangs over the sides or add weights to it. Just frustrating. 

Wicked those are beautiful calf's you have!


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Razadia said:


> You're killing me, Wicked! I've wanted cows for years and that calf is super adorable!  I don't have the room, though, my horse hates cows with a passion! I'd never be able to keep them separate.



Sorry Raz!   I don't mean to kill you.   Cows/cattle are ok. Kinda like chickens...they eat a lot (not as much as horses, I'd say) and they crap a ton. Which brings flies.   And they need a pretty decent set up to work with them. (= expensive!)  When I was a kid, I used to think I'd by a farm (at 40) and raise cattle. Omg...too old...I'm definitely too old. What was I thinking?   I think sheep are a lot easier in every way.  And they can't kill you. If there were no men here...there'd be no cattle now. Just sheep and lots and lots of chickens. And guineas. And maybe a turkey or 1000.


Thank you for the well wishes! We hope he'll be ok too. (I'm doing the same thing with the quotes!)


----------



## chickadoodles

Wickedchicken6 said:


> By misfortune. Samuel's mom prolapsed her uterus sometime in the night.
> 
> Nigel is a twin born yesterday...his mom likes the heifer calf better. But she's a fine, outstanding cow and the bull is amazing...so we're leaving him intact expecting him to be good enough to be a bull. His calvies will be gorgeous... hopefully with lovely markings.
> for marked females to keep as replacements. I get tired of the plain red calves.  Even though their Dad's the bomb too.  I like the blacks and him over the red's female replacements....oh yes! They're not related bulls.



I am so sorry about Samuel's mom.


----------



## Razadia

Duckling and Spider said:


> You have a horse?  I am so going to hunt you down!


 He's an old guy. I don't have a recent pic of him, but here's one from several years ago. Looking at me funny before he got his hooves trimmed. There's a freeze brand hiding under mane. He's got a lot more white in his coat these days, but he's about 25 years old.


----------



## chickadoodles

Hey Raz.


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> So sad.





chickadoodles said:


> Wicked those are beautiful calf's you have!





chickadoodles said:


> I am so sorry about Samuel's mom.



Thanks for the nice thoughts. And the nice comments. I LOVE black!   I hope the wee gaffer got enough colostrum.
Hi chicka!

On a separate note, I had one sheep prolapse her uterus. I caught her in time and was able to replace it. (I know!) She ended up being fine. It's not supposed to be hereditary like vaginal prolapsing...I did sell her but I wished I hadn't afterwards. Never had an issue ever again in that line. We would likely ship a cow though.

And Raz, we keep the horse separate here too. She used to get them running...she's in her 30s...maybe she'd be ok now...lol.


----------



## Dan26552

chickadoodles said:


> Thanks Dan I planted them is shallow trays.
> Wow you got all the rain. I was hoping it would not rain hard enough to get our rabbits wet. We bought a carport to put them in.
> But the top has sides that are suppose to hang over the sides below the side panels, but to our dismay when the wind blows the rain pours through the top of the sides!
> Not sure how to fix that yet. I may have to take the top off and add to the edge that hangs over the sides or add weights to it. Just frustrating.
> 
> Wicked those are beautiful calf's you have!




I guess so. Needed it though, been dry as a bone since February. 

That sucks, I hate when things don't work like they should. How many rabbits do you have?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Razadia said:


> He's an old guy. I don't have a recent pic of him, but here's one from several years ago. Looking at me funny before he got his hooves trimmed. There's a freeze brand hiding under mane. He's got a lot more white in his coat these days, but he's about 25 years old.
> View attachment 33796


Oh, RAZ! He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

SpiderGirl, I'll race you to Raz's house. First one there gets the horse.


----------



## Razadia

Wickedchicken6 said:


> Sorry Raz!   I don't mean to kill you.   Cows/cattle are ok. Kinda like chickens...they eat a lot (not as much as horses, I'd say) and they crap a ton. Which brings flies.   And they need a pretty decent set up to work with them. (= expensive!)  When I was a kid, I used to think I'd by a farm (at 40) and raise cattle. Omg...too old...I'm definitely too old. What was I thinking?   I think sheep are a lot easier in every way.  And they can't kill you. If there were no men here...there'd be no cattle now. Just sheep and lots and lots of chickens. And guineas. And maybe a turkey or 1000.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes! We hope he'll be ok too. (I'm doing the same thing with the quotes!)


My horse actually eats less than one of my neighbor's Charolais, Angus, and the hybrids from the two. I credit it to him being a Mustang. I've actually seen less flies from the neighbor's cows than my other direst neighbor's over crowded horses. And the smell. Yuck. The cows will never smell that bad! 



chickadoodles said:


> Hey Raz.


 Hey! 



Duckling and Spider said:


> Oh, RAZ! He's beautiful!!!


 Thank you!  He's been with me for 12 years now. I don't know what I'd do without him.



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> SpiderGirl, I'll race you to Raz's house. First one there gets the horse.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> SpiderGirl, I'll race you to Raz's house. First one there gets the horse.


I won't leave here, and you won't leave there. That being said, I still have a better chance of meeting her first.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duckling and Spider said:


> I won't leave here, and you won't leave there. That being said, I still have a better chance of meeting her first.


Oh, Razzz... I has brownies for ya.... Bring the horse.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Wickedchicken6 said:


> Ok...pics....
> The chromy calf (Nigel)  I've been wanting a Simmental marked calf forever!
> View attachment 33785  dawwwwwww  Congrats but so sorry about momma so sad
> 
> ..and his stall mate Samual De Champlain. (I'm not the one naming them)
> View attachment 33786awwwwww
> 
> And the eggs? Is that what I was supposed to take pics of?
> View attachment 33788
> My other incubator...
> View attachment 33790 View attachment 33791
> I moved her and gave her all the guinea eggs laid today. I still can't believe they lay in this water trough/converted nesting area....lol!
> Now she's happy.


  nonono we seen plenty eggies





Razadia said:


> Don't tempt me! I could do it.   Heck, I could probably make a fidget spinner.


   oh that will certainly keep you busy wont it!  I bet it would be cool too! 



Razadia said:


> You're killing me, Wicked! I've wanted cows for years and that calf is super adorable!  I don't have the room, though, my horse hates cows with a passion! I'd never be able to keep them separate.


  oh course you have room!!!  mini cows are lovely!!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Oh, Razzz... I has brownies for ya.... Bring the horse.


Oh, Raz! You know more about ne! Less scary!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sally Sunshine said:


> nonono we seen plenty eggies
> 
> 
> 
> oh that will certainly keep you busy wont it!  I bet it would be cool too!
> 
> oh course you have room!!!  mini cows are lovely!!


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Razadia said:


> My horse actually eats less than one of my neighbor's Charolais, Angus, and the hybrids from the two. I credit it to him being a Mustang. I've actually seen less flies from the neighbor's cows than my other direst neighbor's over crowded horses. And the smell. Yuck. The cows will never smell that bad!
> 
> I'll admit I've never been exposed to more than 2 horses at a time...lol. I have never smelled "horse poo" like that. I love the smell of the actual horse though. I miss that.
> I like cattle...but I think you like them more than me.   I try to select the stock that the flies don't bother. I don't know why the flies like our white houses SO much. I hate flies.


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 33808 View attachment 33809


Ok...now that's just the cutest thing ever! 
I want the white one!!!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

I want one as well


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Sally Sunshine said:


> nonono we seen plenty eggies
> 
> What? No eggies???  Buut, but...they're guinea eggs! I like the crazy ones.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duckling and Spider said:


> Oh, Raz! You know more about ne! Less scary!


Me? Scary?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

lol yes eggies too/  why does this page not show when someone posts an update!!! ugghhhh that sucks


----------



## Dan26552

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> SpiderGirl, I'll race you to Raz's house. First one there gets the horse.




I'm like two hours or so from her sooo...


----------



## Wickedchicken6

I'll admit I'm feeling a bit exhausted from the different format and trying to follow...lol.

Banty, we're all a little scary at one time or another. Or is that just me who's scary???


----------



## Wickedchicken6

Feeling  and  and  with a side of,, and


----------



## Dan26552

So...fluffy...


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Wickedchicken6 said:


> I'll admit I'm feeling a bit exhausted from the different format and trying to follow...lol.
> 
> Banty, we're all a little scary at one time or another. Or is that just me who's scary???


Just you. I'm a perfect angel.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Dan26552 said:


> I'm like two hours or so from her sooo...


You are meeting Heather soon. But you are going to probably meet me too.  I'm sorry.


----------



## Dan26552

Duckling and Spider said:


> You are meeting Heather soon. But you are going to probably meet me too.  I'm sorry.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Dan26552 said:


> So...fluffy...
> View attachment 33815
> 
> View attachment 33816


----------



## Dan26552

Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 33828




Hmmm. BOTH!


----------



## Sally Sunshine




----------



## Sally Sunshine

seriously does this site NOT tell you or update the page with replies?


----------



## TJChickens

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> SpiderGirl, I'll race you to Raz's house. First one there gets the horse.


I have enough horses to go around, just send your address and I'll send a couple over! You want extra large, large, medium, small or extra small?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

How about you just build a few extra of those pretty little homes and a few of us move over there with ya?


----------



## Razadia

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Oh, Razzz... I has brownies for ya.... Bring the horse.





Sally Sunshine said:


> nonono we seen plenty eggies
> 
> 
> 
> oh that will certainly keep you busy wont it!  I bet it would be cool too!
> 
> oh course you have room!!!  mini cows are lovely!!


I so would if StarBuck didn't hate cows so much. One of the neighbor's cows got through the fence once and he charged at it. Poor thing ran for its life!  Although, my neighbor with the cows would probably let me fence off some of his property... hm. 


Duckling and Spider said:


> Oh, Raz! You know more about ne! Less scary!





Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 33808 View attachment 33809






Dan26552 said:


> I'm like two hours or so from her sooo...


Yep. Someone else is even closer to me, but I can't remember who it is. They're practically down the road from me. I think they're user name is Old Barn or something.


Wickedchicken6 said:


> I'll admit I'm feeling a bit exhausted from the different format and trying to follow...lol.
> 
> Banty, we're all a little scary at one time or another. Or is that just me who's scary???



You're all scary.  At least, you were until I got used to BYC 6 years ago.


----------



## TJChickens

Sally Sunshine said:


> How about you just build a few extra of those pretty little homes and a few of us move over there with ya?


Yeah, no prob! Might be easier, and you'd be fun neighbors!


----------



## TJChickens

I have Zebu cattle, which are smallish, but if anyone hears of any mini Jerseys or Herefords, I'm definitely interested. From what I've seen so far, they are terribly costly unless you know the right person....


----------



## Razadia

Ok, I can't hold it in anymore. I ordered chicks with the help of a friend that loves seeing pics of the chicks as they grow. In my eagerness to get a deal on as many chicks as possible, I ordered an assortment I may regret.   I got 15 of the Adopt Me bargain from Meyer, which could include broad breasted turkeys. I want those turkeys, even if I'm eating them later in the year.  I could end up with anything, but at least it won't be as nerve racking as the egg assortment.  But on the only side that matters, I'M GETTING CHICKS! 



TJChickens said:


> I have Zebu cattle, which are smallish, but if anyone hears of any mini Jerseys or Herefords, I'm definitely interested. From what I've seen so far, they are terribly costly unless you know the right person....


 I've seen Dexters in my area and the price is more than the show lines are around here. That's another reason I've held off.


----------



## Dan26552

Razadia said:


> I so would if StarBuck didn't hate cows so much. One of the neighbor's cows got through the fence once and he charged at it. Poor thing ran for its life!  Although, my neighbor with the cows would probably let me fence off some of his property... hm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Someone else is even closer to me, but I can't remember who it is. They're practically down the road from me. I think they're user name is Old Barn or something.
> 
> 
> You're all scary.  At least, you were until I got used to BYC 6 years ago.



Nice. I'm sure there are people closer to me, I just haven't met them yet


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sally Sunshine said:


> seriously does this site NOT tell you or update the page with replies?


It does. 


TJChickens said:


> I have enough horses to go around, just send your address and I'll send a couple over! You want extra large, large, medium, small or extra small?


Small 


Sally Sunshine said:


> How about you just build a few extra of those pretty little homes and a few of us move over there with ya?


Confession time. I've had a note on my phone for a long time about the rentals. I sincerely thought it was the next step of this crazy ride I've been on.


----------



## Razadia

Dan26552 said:


> Nice. I'm sure there are people closer to me, I just haven't met them yet


I've only ever met one BYCer and she was picking up eggs from me. She was offline for the longest time and then she deleted her account.  It was weird.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Razadia said:


> Ok, I can't hold it in anymore. I ordered chicks with the help of a friend that loves seeing pics of the chicks as they grow. In my eagerness to get a deal on as many chicks as possible, I ordered an assortment I may regret.   I got 15 of the Adopt Me bargain from Meyer, which could include broad breasted turkeys. I want those turkeys, even if I'm eating them later in the year.  I could end up with anything, but at least it won't be as nerve racking as the egg assortment.  But on the only side that matters, I'M GETTING CHICKS!
> 
> I've seen Dexters in my area and the price is more than the show lines are around here. That's another reason I've held off.


  and turkey!!!!  whoot whoootoootototo


----------



## Dan26552

Razadia said:


> I've only ever met one BYCer and she was picking up eggs from me. She was offline for the longest time and then she deleted her account.  It was weird.




I have yet to meet anyone in person. 

That is weird.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

really Dan?  I met a bunch!    and MC how do I see it update?  what did I do wrong?


----------



## Razadia

Sally Sunshine said:


> and turkey!!!!  whoot whoootoootototo


 I hope. I want turkeys, but I usually can't find eggs. I really want Slate or Royal Palm.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TJChickens said:


> I have enough horses to go around, just send your address and I'll send a couple over! You want extra large, large, medium, small or extra small?


An extra small and a medium, please. Gaited if you've got 'em. 


Dan26552 said:


> I have yet to meet anyone in person.
> 
> That is weird.


Really? Chook people are great to jabber with. They don't get tired when you talk for half an hour about chickenschickenschickensandmorechickens.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

TJChickens said:


> I have Zebu cattle, which are smallish, but if anyone hears of any mini Jerseys or Herefords, I'm definitely interested. From what I've seen so far, they are terribly costly unless you know the right person....


Chicken canoe has a link or two. 


Razadia said:


> ... I got 15 of the Adopt Me bargain from Meyer, which could include broad breasted turkeys. I want those turkeys, even if I'm eating them later in the year.  I could end up with anything


I remember when I didn't do that because I didn't want ducks or turkeys. Now it's very tempting!! 


Dan26552 said:


> I have yet to meet anyone in person.
> 
> That is weird.


I've met a lot. Sally avoided me. Kidding. She was too sick the first time, and I couldn't make it the second.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1165817/gfm-ppm-early-announcement-bycs-software-conversion


----------



## Sally Sunshine

ooopppssss


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Bad news; just what I was afraid would happen. Won't accept my email a


----------



## Sally Sunshine

MC! you are lucky you fixed that!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sally Sunshine said:


> really Dan?  I met a bunch!    and MC how do I see it update?  what did I do wrong?


A popup appears on your screen.
See? Two of them.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sunshine, don't think you're supposed to post that here.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sally Sunshine said:


> MC! you are lucky you fixed that!


You confuse me so much!!


----------



## Dan26552

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> An extra small and a medium, please. Gaited if you've got 'em.
> 
> Really? Chook people are great to jabber with. They don't get tired when you talk for half an hour about chickenschickenschickensandmorechickens.




Really. 

I know.


----------



## Razadia

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Sunshine, don't think you're supposed to post that here.


 I hope so. I wasn't even thinking about it and logged in. Oops.


----------



## Dan26552

Duckling and Spider said:


> Chicken canoe has a link or two.
> 
> I remember when I didn't do that because I didn't want ducks or turkeys. Now it's very tempting!!
> 
> I've met a lot. Sally avoided me. Kidding. She was too sick the first time, and I couldn't make it the second.




Nice. 

That's too bad.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Dan26552 said:


> Nice.
> 
> That's too bad.


If I deny it, I'm gonna "get it!"


----------



## Razadia

I'm getting offline for the night. Video games are calling my name. Night y'all!


----------



## Dan26552

Duckling and Spider said:


> If I deny it, I'm gonna "get it!"


----------



## Sally Sunshine

oh


----------



## Sally Sunshine

I still cant get in it so dont think it matters, its not a safe site yet, so browsers wont let people unless they go in and allow them to.  I am not trusting it yet. plus I locked myself out too many password attempts


----------



## TJChickens

Duckling and Spider said:


> It does.
> 
> Small
> 
> Confession time. I've had a note on my phone for a long time about the rentals. I sincerely thought it was the next step of this crazy ride I've been on.



I was going to send you your small horse but haven't figured out how to attach a picture....


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Duckling and Spider said:


> You confuse me so much!!


see what comes around goes around eh?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

oh have fun Raz night night


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Seriously!!! harumffff I am NOT getting any of those pop up notifications!! nor do I see where it says I can click to get them


----------



## TJChickens

I'm on a computer and I don't get them either Sally. I just keep refreshing to see if there's more.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

TJChickens said:


> I was going to send you your small horse but haven't figured out how to attach a picture....


 


Sally Sunshine said:


> see what comes around goes around eh?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I think anyone that knows me understands this. 
I am super excited to have Duckling all day tomorrow!


----------



## TJChickens

Duckling and Spider said:


> I think anyone that knows me understands this.
> I am super excited to have Duckling all day tomorrow!


Have a great day! I'm sorry I didn't realize you had to share her.


----------



## TJChickens

Here's your small horse


----------



## TJChickens

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> An extra small and a medium, please. Gaited if you've got 'em.
> 
> Really? Chook people are great to jabber with. They don't get tired when you talk for half an hour about chickenschickenschickensandmorechickens.


 Here's a medium for you. 14.2 hh, not gaited but floats.
 And an extra small. About 2 feet tall.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TJChickens said:


> View attachment 33879 Here's a medium for you. 14.2 hh, not gaited but floats.
> View attachment 33883 And an extra small. About 2 feet tall.





TJChickens said:


> View attachment 33879 Here's a medium for you. 14.2 hh, not gaited but floats.
> View attachment 33883 And an extra small. About 2 feet tall.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TJ, got any large, while you're at it?


----------



## TJChickens

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> TJ, got any large, while you're at it?


Take your pick, Gypsy Vanner or Shire cross....


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

I have a soft spot for the Gypsies.


----------



## TJChickens

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> TJ, got any large, while you're at it?


Oh, sorry. those were the extra large. Here's a large for you...


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TJChickens said:


> Oh, sorry. those were the extra large. Here's a large for you...View attachment 33910


How many do you have, anyway??


----------



## TJChickens

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I have a soft spot for the Gypsies.


I have a soft spot for horses! (obviously!)


----------



## TJChickens

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> How many do you have, anyway??


19 if you count the donkey and miniature mule.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TJChickens said:


> I have a soft spot for horses! (obviously!)


Your place is what mine would look like if I had $$.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TJChickens said:


> 19 if you count the donkey and miniature mule.


 

I'm moving in.


----------



## TJChickens

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I'm moving in.


Come on over. You can help me. I'm broke because I like them too much!


----------



## TJChickens

I had a pretty good business going with horses until the price of horses hit rock bottom at the same time the price of feed doubled. I quit the breeding, training and selling because I could no longer make enough to pay their feed. Had to go back to working with glass.

Awfully quiet here this time of night!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

TJChickens said:


> View attachment 33869 Here's your small horse


Duckling will be soooo happy!!!
She is not mine. I'm just the one raising her.


----------



## TJChickens

Duckling and Spider said:


> Duckling will be soooo happy!!!
> She is not mine. I'm just the one raising her.


Ooohh... Well have a great time with her. She's precious. I hope she enjoys her small horse. His name is Casper but my kids called him Bubbles because he bounces every where he goes. I think he's really a unicorn but his horn is seldom visible.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Well now. I guess you have picked a winner!!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Auroradream26

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Your place is what mine would look like if I had $$.



X2! I've always LOVED horses but my mom was always afraid of them. Now, I just don't think we have enough room, or money for one :/


----------



## Auroradream26

Good morning Abi! Thanks for the Cocoa! 

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all you mothers out there!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TJChickens said:


> Come on over. You can help me. I'm broke because I like them too much!




Good morning all, happy mother's day. Abi, I'm first today?? Thank you!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Auroradream26 said:


> Good morning Abi! Thanks for the Cocoa!
> 
> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all you mothers out there!


And may all of our children sleep late!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Good morning all, happy mother's day. Abi, I'm first today?? Thank you!


Actually you were last.  It put you first without my permission. 
I am jealous that you are able to sign in where most of us can't still.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duckling and Spider said:


> And may all of our children sleep late!


Now wouldn't that be lovely?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Now wouldn't that be lovely?


Duckling had a hard evening. I am afraid it will continue when she wakes. The longer she sleeps, the better the chances that she is feeling okay.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duckling and Spider said:


> Actually you were last.  It put you first without my permission.
> I am jealous that you are able to sign in where most of us can't still.


I'm just glad you didn't object enough to me being first to delete it. 

I'm special... (Insert dancin' bunny here)

Actually, I just happened to have my login issues when nifty was online, so he got it fixed quickly.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm




----------



## Duckling and Spider

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I'm just glad you didn't object enough to me being first to delete it.
> 
> I'm special... (Insert dancin' bunny here)
> 
> Actually, I just happened to have my login issues when nifty was online, so he got it fixed quickly.


I was there, but didn't want to bother him. I figured he would fix Ken, and everyone else would wait.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Aart,
     Oh my! The stuck part is awful...  

I've definitely had the late move experience. A friend brought me a bunch of eggs in various stages (from under broody hens that were given to her). I popped them in my Brinsea and guessed based on development. Of course, I was bound to miss one/two, lol. I heard chirping and there was a pip... moved it to my hatcher and all was well. Hope your little one is still chirping and all veins quickly recede.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Duckling and Spider said:


> And may all of our children sleep late!


Wait till they are teenagers and then you will find yourself checking their pulse for vital signs in 14:00 hopping they are still alive!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Akrnaf2 said:


> Wait till they are teenagers and then you will find yourself checking their pulse for vital signs in 14:00 hopping they are still alive!


Or, hoping they aren't, depending on how forgiving of a parent you are


----------



## Akrnaf2

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Or, hoping they aren't, depending on how forgiving of a parent you are


----------



## MikeLM

Good morning everyone!  

Happy Mother's day to all the Mothers!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Holy Mother of Rhinos!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Mornin Michael and Everyone else! 


Happy Mothers day to all you wonderful Moms out there!


----------



## Akrnaf2

Sally Sunshine said:


> Holy Mother of Rhinos!


Good morning dear Mrs. Sally!
The greatest land mammal ever!


----------



## MikeLM

@mustangrooster @DwayneNLiz 

Moose and Moose-a-bator






Brooders Must have windows for Moose:


----------



## Sally Sunshine

*oh & all you lovely Mothers, *
*May your bottles of *
*Wine & Liquors always be bottomless!  *


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Love us some Moose!!


----------



## mustangrooster

MikeLM said:


> @mustangrooster @DwayneNLiz
> 
> Moose and Moose-a-bator
> 
> View attachment 33982
> 
> Brooders Must have windows for Moose:
> 
> View attachment 33985View attachment 33986View attachment 33987View attachment 33988




AWWWWWWWW  That is just too adorable for words! He sure loves his chicks


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> Mornin Michael and Everyone else!
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers day to all you wonderful Moms out there!


Hello Sally!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Hey MC I still dont get that dang pop up alert! ughhh


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Akrnaf2 said:


> Wait till they are teenagers and then you will find yourself checking their pulse for vital signs in 14:00 hopping they are still alive!


Nah! I'll wait until she doesn't come out to eat by dinner.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sally Sunshine said:


> Hey MC I still dont get that dang pop up alert! ughhh


Funny since I got it for your post.


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Sally Sunshine

too cute Dan, how ever can you rip their skin off and gobble them up?  do you tan their hides and sell them as well?


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> Hey MC I still dont get that dang pop up alert! ughhh



There are pop up alerts for new posts?


----------



## Razadia

TJChickens said:


> Take your pick, Gypsy Vanner or Shire cross....
> View attachment 33905 View attachment 33906 View attachment 33907


 I love Vanners. I've always wanted one, but they're out of my price range.


Auroradream26 said:


> X2! I've always LOVED horses but my mom was always afraid of them. Now, I just don't think we have enough room, or money for one :/


 My mom is still afraid of horses.  But StarBuck was a special case. He would have died if I hadn't talked my parents into letting me get him. When they say free horses aren't free, they mean it. It was rough and expensive getting him back to a healthy weight. I was 15 when we got him and I put a lot of work into turning him back into the horse I remembered him to be. Now he's just my ornery old man.  He's retired from riding, but he occasionally gets jealous and wants a small child on his back.


----------



## Dan26552

Sally Sunshine said:


> too cute Dan, how ever can you rip their skin off and gobble them up?  do you tan their hides and sell them as well?




These we're trying to sell as pets. 

Actually skinning them is quite easy. We haven't yet.


----------



## Razadia

Morning and happy Mother's Day to my fellow moms! My Mini Monster has been sick the past week and he's feeling well enough today (read: no fevers yesterday or this morning) to go to our zoo. I get in free today, so we're going with my parents. I'm getting a pic of the chickens they have while we're there because I'm not 100% sure what they are. They could be Jungle Fowl like they're supposed to be, or they could be random mutt chickens. We also get to brave the Peacocks.  They're everywhere. When I was a kid they escaped from their enclosure and they never bothered to try to build a better one. They even fight with the Burbon Red Turkeys they've got in the North American area. They've added more colors over the years, too. It started with India Blues and now they have everything but pied.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Hi raz!  and Dan that last sentence is contradictory lol


----------



## Sally Sunshine

sounds like a very fun day!!  Hope you enjoy it Raz! and hope he stays feeling better too


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sally Sunshine said:


> *oh & all you lovely Mothers, *
> *May your bottles of *
> *Wine & Liquors always be bottomless!  *


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Razadia said:


> I love Vanners. I've always wanted one, but they're out of my price range.
> My mom is still afraid of horses.  But StarBuck was a special case. He would have died if I hadn't talked my parents into letting me get him. When they say free horses aren't free, they mean it. It was rough and expensive getting him back to a healthy weight. I was 15 when we got him and I put a lot of work into turning him back into the horse I remembered him to be. Now he's just my ornery old man.  He's retired from riding, but he occasionally gets jealous and wants a small child on his back.


Duckling could help with that...


Razadia said:


> Morning and happy Mother's Day to my fellow moms! My Mini Monster has been sick the past week and he's feeling well enough today (read: no fevers yesterday or this morning) to go to our zoo. I get in free today, so we're going with my parents. I'm getting a pic of the chickens they have while we're there because I'm not 100% sure what they are. They could be Jungle Fowl like they're supposed to be, or they could be random mutt chickens. We also get to brave the Peacocks.  They're everywhere. When I was a kid they escaped from their enclosure and they never bothered to try to build a better one. They even fight with the Burbon Red Turkeys they've got in the North American area. They've added more colors over the years, too. It started with India Blues and now they have everything but pied.


 You have a child? Cool!! Hope he stays better!
And I hope you are allowed out of the zoo later.


----------



## kwhites634

I think I managed to figure out how to get access here; all by my lonesome, even. Now I'm off to do a total readback.


----------



## MikeLM

Dan26552 said:


> View attachment 33989
> 
> View attachment 33990
> 
> View attachment 33991



Cute! Good dog.


Razadia said:


> Morning and happy Mother's Day to my fellow moms! My Mini Monster has been sick the past week and he's feeling well enough today (read: no fevers yesterday or this morning) to go to our zoo. I get in free today, so we're going with my parents. I'm getting a pic of the chickens they have while we're there because I'm not 100% sure what they are. They could be Jungle Fowl like they're supposed to be, or they could be random mutt chickens. We also get to brave the Peacocks.  They're everywhere. When I was a kid they escaped from their enclosure and they never bothered to try to build a better one. They even fight with the Burbon Red Turkeys they've got in the North American area. They've added more colors over the years, too. It started with India Blues and now they have everything but pied.



Glad he's feeling better! Enjoy the zoo, sounds fun.


kwhites634 said:


> I think I managed to figure out how to get access here; all by my lonesome, even. Now I'm off to do a total readback.



Hello Whites! Glad you made it.


----------



## kwhites634

Duckling and Spider said:


> You don't know who I am, so don't bother guessing!


Hmmmm.....I wonder who you could be.


----------



## kwhites634

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> View attachment 32351 View attachment 32352 View attachment 32353 View attachment 32354 View attachment 32352


They done went & took the lid off the box. Well, it ain't like you didn't warn them!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

kwhites634 said:


> Hmmmm.....I wonder who you could be.


I'm Duckling!!


----------



## kwhites634

For a toddler, your spelling and punctuation are amazingly advanced. Someone's obviously spent a lot of time teaching you.


----------



## kwhites634

Duckling and Spider said:


> That does it! Someone needs to pour coffee for you people! Starting tomorrow, I will be figuring out coffee for y'all!


Won't Abi be jealous?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

kwhites634 said:


> For a toddler, your spelling and punctuation are amazingly advanced. Someone's obviously spent a lot of time teaching you.


The crazy lady raising me has taught me a lot of cool stuff. I even know that cows swim in the ocean, and they meow! 


kwhites634 said:


> Won't Abi be jealous?


She gave me permission. I'm that cute!


----------



## kwhites634

Duckling and Spider said:


> The crazy lady raising me has taught me a lot of cool stuff. I even know that cows swim in the ocean, and they meow!
> 
> She gave me permission. I'm that cute!


You are, indeed, 'though it's a bit difficult to tell when that big ol' spiders covers up your face.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

But he's so tasty!!


----------



## Akrnaf2

kwhites634 said:


> For a toddler, your spelling and punctuation are amazingly advanced. Someone's obviously spent a lot of time teaching you.


Shalom KEN!
Wellcom!


----------



## Akrnaf2

Does BYH is acting funny today?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

It's been acting odd for a lot of us all along.


----------



## Razadia

Duckling and Spider said:


> Duckling could help with that...
> 
> You have a child? Cool!! Hope he stays better!
> And I hope you are allowed out of the zoo later.


Of course they let me out!  I didn't find any Pea eggs to bring home. Better than letting the staff break them all. They aren't laying yet, though.  

I managed to get a few pics, but I was mostly enjoying spending time with my family. I just realized that poor roo doesn't have any hens. I feel bad for him.  I forgot to get pics of all the ducks.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

kwhites634 said:


> I think I managed to figure out how to get access here; all by my lonesome, even. Now I'm off to do a total readback.


WHITES!!! You made it!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Y'all can start talking any time


----------



## Dan26552

Sally Sunshine said:


> Hi raz!  and Dan that last sentence is contradictory lol


Lol, so it is. We haven't tanned the hides. 


MikeLM said:


> Cute! Good dog.
> 
> 
> Glad he's feeling better! Enjoy the zoo, sounds fun.
> 
> 
> Hello Whites! Glad you made it.



 Well considering he chases and catches and kills wild rabbits, yes, yes he is.


----------



## Dan26552

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Y'all can start talking any time


Ya sure?


----------



## Ashley Mack

Question: I just gave three two-day-old chicks to my speckled sussex (she has been broody for a week and frequently goes broody on me) I haven't seen them come out at all yet, and I only hear one little chick cheeping when I go to check. I'm nervous the other one or two died in the night, and I've never done this before. I tried to lure her out with treats but no dice. Should I make her move to check and see if there are any dead ones in there? Or leave them alone. I'll be gone all day tomorrow for work and I'm nervous.


----------



## kwhites634

Akrnaf2 said:


> Shalom KEN!
> Wellcom!


How ya doin', Benny? Seems like the entire world knew this thread was up....except *ME.  Oh, well...*


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Dan26552 said:


> Ya sure?


Oui


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

kwhites634 said:


> How ya doin', Benny? Seems like the entire world knew this thread was up....except *ME.  Oh, well...*


We posted the link dozens of times, goosey.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Ashley Mack said:


> Question: I just gave three two-day-old chicks to my speckled sussex (she has been broody for a week and frequently goes broody on me) I haven't seen them come out at all yet, and I only hear one little chick cheeping when I go to check. I'm nervous the other one or two died in the night, and I've never done this before. I tried to lure her out with treats but no dice. Should I make her move to check and see if there are any dead ones in there? Or leave them alone. I'll be gone all day tomorrow for work and I'm nervous.


I'd check.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Ashley Mack said:


> Question: I just gave three two-day-old chicks to my speckled sussex (she has been broody for a week and frequently goes broody on me) I haven't seen them come out at all yet, and I only hear one little chick cheeping when I go to check. I'm nervous the other one or two died in the night, and I've never done this before. I tried to lure her out with treats but no dice. Should I make her move to check and see if there are any dead ones in there? Or leave them alone. I'll be gone all day tomorrow for work and I'm nervous.


A quiet chick is a happy chick. I'd relax. 
Though you need to be sure there is food nearby that the chicks can get to if she's trying to hatch still.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

DYK that there is a monitor app in the Apple store? Like if I prop an iPod Touch in the coop, I can see the nest from anywhere with my iPhone.


----------



## kwhites634

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Belted Galloway?


Oh! Look!  An Oreo cow!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

kwhites634 said:


> Oh! Look!  An Oreo cow!


Thas' another way to put it


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## kwhites634

Auroradream26 said:


> It's still down :/ That's all I know.
> 
> I miss it already! I'm not fond of the layout over here on BYH.


x2


----------



## MikeLM

Duckling and Spider said:


> DYK that there is a monitor app in the Apple store? Like if I prop an iPod Touch in the coop, I can see the nest from anywhere with my iPhone.



I did not know that.


----------



## Dan26552

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Oui


Ok.


----------



## Fire Ant Farm

Helllllooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Hey!! Kristin!!!!


----------



## Dan26552

Fire Ant Farm said:


> Helllllooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!




You're Alive!


----------



## Fire Ant Farm

Ken and I were PM'ing over on BYC but sorta ran out of ways to complain about stupid employees at Lowes and the difficulties of buying good lumber...


----------



## Fire Ant Farm

Dan26552 said:


> You're Alive!



Yup. I got the Aloha girls and keeper boys outside, and also the S&G girls. The only ones still left inside are the cull Aloha boys, who may not make it outside due to fighting and them doing a lot of biting. One more tractor to finish (to separate the Aloha keeper boys from the girls). 

I should be asleep, but I used my work pants from yesterday again today without running them through a hot water wash, and am now covered in chigger bites that have been scratched so much that my legs are raw. I can barely even think straight - I need to take some benedryl. (I manage to make this mistake at the beginning of every chigger season. Where's the head-beating icon when I need it?!)


----------



## Fire Ant Farm

(I hate having to keep hitting refresh...)


----------



## Akrnaf2

Fire Ant Farm said:


> Helllllooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


Shalom Kristin! 
Wellcome! 
We need ChickenCanoe and Phage and everything will be almost normal!


----------



## Akrnaf2

Fire Ant Farm said:


> (I hate having to keep hitting refresh...)


 here it is.
And you will hate some more things  here......


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Fire Ant Farm said:


> Yup. I got the Aloha girls and keeper boys outside, and also the S&G girls. The only ones still left inside are the cull Aloha boys, who may not make it outside due to fighting and them doing a lot of biting. One more tractor to finish (to separate the Aloha keeper boys from the girls).
> 
> I should be asleep, but I used my work pants from yesterday again today without running them through a hot water wash, and am now covered in chigger bites that have been scratched so much that my legs are raw. I can barely even think straight - I need to take some benedryl. U(I manage to make this mistake at the beginning of every chigger season. Where's the head-beating icon when I need it?!)


Oh, ouch!!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Fire Ant Farm said:


> Helllllooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


 


Fire Ant Farm said:


> (I hate having to keep hitting refresh...)


If it freezes up, give it a minute.


Akrnaf2 said:


> Shalom Kristin!
> Wellcome!
> We need ChickenCanoe and Phage and everything will be almost normal!


Phage is here.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Duckling and Spider said:


> If it freezes up, give it a minute.
> 
> Phage is here.


Good evening /night! 
So it is better yet!


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Akrnaf2

Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 34213


----------



## Dan26552

Fire Ant Farm said:


> Yup. I got the Aloha girls and keeper boys outside, and also the S&G girls. The only ones still left inside are the cull Aloha boys, who may not make it outside due to fighting and them doing a lot of biting. One more tractor to finish (to separate the Aloha keeper boys from the girls).
> 
> I should be asleep, but I used my work pants from yesterday again today without running them through a hot water wash, and am now covered in chigger bites that have been scratched so much that my legs are raw. I can barely even think straight - I need to take some benedryl. (I manage to make this mistake at the beginning of every chigger season. Where's the head-beating icon when I need it?!)



Nice!!  How are they looking? (The Alohas) 

Ouch.


----------



## Fire Ant Farm

OK, I took the maximum dose of benadryl. Heading to bed before it hits me - here's hoping I can sleep. It's so easy to SAY, "Don't scratch it, it will just make it worse..."  (Thanks, Benny - I seem to use that head banging emoji a lot). 

Good night, all!


----------



## Fire Ant Farm

Dan26552 said:


> Nice!!  How are they looking? (The Alohas)
> 
> Ouch.



Girls are looking quite nice. The boys are starting to look a bit blotchy to me, and I'm worried the one I liked the most is starting to show a squirrel tail.  But I'm going to give the 6 "finalist" boys some time to grow out and see how they do. There's one crazy pullet that I'm going to cull, though. (Banti - like your pullet). She's a total spazz, hostile to me, super jumpy, and her coloring is also terrible for the project. I usually don't like to cull girls, but she's a crazy one and color is all wrong...


----------



## Dan26552

Fire Ant Farm said:


> Girls are looking quite nice. The boys are starting to look a bit blotchy to me, and I'm worried the one I liked the most is starting to show a squirrel tail.  But I'm going to give the 6 "finalist" boys some time to grow out and see how they do. There's one crazy pullet that I'm going to cull, though. (Banti - like your pullet). She's a total spazz, hostile to me, super jumpy, and her coloring is also terrible for the project. I usually don't like to cull girls, but she's a crazy one and color is all wrong...




That's good. Oh, I hope not  huh


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Fire Ant Farm said:


> Girls are looking quite nice. The boys are starting to look a bit blotchy to me, and I'm worried the one I liked the most is starting to show a squirrel tail.  But I'm going to give the 6 "finalist" boys some time to grow out and see how they do. There's one crazy pullet that I'm going to cull, though. (Banti - like your pullet). She's a total spazz, hostile to me, super jumpy, and her coloring is also terrible for the project. I usually don't like to cull girls, but she's a crazy one and color is all wrong...


 Sorry.


----------



## Akrnaf2

I visited the new BYC IS IT ACTIVE YET? it seems that I can't enter to any forum there......


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Fire Ant Farm said:


> There's one crazy pullet that I'm going to cull, though. (Banti - like your pullet). She's a total spazz, hostile to me, super jumpy, and her coloring is also terrible for the project. I usually don't like to cull girls, but she's a crazy one and color is all wrong...


Crazy ugly girls need to die!


----------



## Daxigait

Good morning everyone!  I hope you have been well.  I don't like this format much mobile.  There is too much clutter.


----------



## kwhites634

Turtle Rock Farm said:


>


I think Benny just said your nose is a bulb.  Bad bad Benny! That's no way to earn points


----------



## Daxigait

kwhites634 said:


> I think Benny just said your nose is a bulb.  Bad bad Benny! That's no way to earn points


You are seriously  pushing points for 'nice' replies


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Daxigait said:


> Good morning everyone!  I hope you have been well.  I don't like this format much mobile.  There is too much clutter.


That stinks. I actually like it better. I wonder why? I mean, I wonder if we have different views, or just different ways of looking at things.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Okay, I will now switch to my phone for coffee time.


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## MikeLM

Fire Ant Farm said:


> Helllllooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!



Hi! 



Fire Ant Farm said:


> Yup. I got the Aloha girls and keeper boys outside, and also the S&G girls. The only ones still left inside are the cull Aloha boys, who may not make it outside due to fighting and them doing a lot of biting. One more tractor to finish (to separate the Aloha keeper boys from the girls).
> 
> I should be asleep, but I used my work pants from yesterday again today without running them through a hot water wash, and am now covered in chigger bites that have been scratched so much that my legs are raw. I can barely even think straight - I need to take some benedryl. (I manage to make this mistake at the beginning of every chigger season. Where's the head-beating icon when I need it?!)



Nice progress with everything! 



Daxigait said:


> Good morning everyone!  I hope you have been well.  I don't like this format much mobile.  There is too much clutter.



Hi Dax! 



Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 34230 View attachment 34231 View attachment 34232 View attachment 34233 View attachment 34234 View attachment 34235 View attachment 34236 View attachment 34237



Hello Duckling and Spider!


----------



## MikeLM

Good morning everyone! 

Bad day here, someone forgot to close up the coop last night. Three Marans missing, One decapitated Icelandic in the run.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

MikeLM said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Bad day here, someone forgot to close up the coop last night. Three Marans missing, One decapitated Icelandic in the run.


Awe!


----------



## MikeLM

T


Duckling and Spider said:


> Awe!


Thank you, D&S.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

kwhites634 said:


> I think I managed to figure out how to get access here; all by my lonesome, even. Now I'm off to do a total readback.



WHITES!!


----------



## Daxigait

MikeLM said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Bad day here, someone forgot to close up the coop last night. Three Marans missing, One decapitated Icelandic in the run.


Oh, I am sorry.  Another vote for the automatic door opener/shutter.  I love mine.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Fire Ant Farm said:


> Helllllooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


  KRISTIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daxigait

Well, I do have two broodies sitting side by side Penny my EE that sat last summer and gasp a Heritage RIR!
Newest editions
Lyric and Bree




And Hazel


----------



## MikeLM

Daxigait said:


> Oh, I am sorry.  Another vote for the automatic door opener/shutter.  I love mine.



The sad thing is I have an unused one.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Akrnaf2 said:


> Shalom Kristin!
> Wellcome!
> We need ChickenCanoe and Phage and everything will be almost normal!


 Phage stopped by quickly but left just as quick


----------



## MikeLM

Daxigait said:


> Well, I do have two broodies sitting side by side Penny my EE that sat last summer and gasp a Heritage RIR!
> Newest editions
> Lyric and Bree
> View attachment 34242
> And Hazel



Oh my, so cute! 

Good luck with the broodies!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Daxigait said:


> Well, I do have two broodies sitting side by side Penny my EE that sat last summer and gasp a Heritage RIR!
> Newest editions
> Lyric and Bree
> View attachment 34242
> And Hazel


  DAX!!!!!!      love them!!!!  and I have my notes together!!! please dont read now but if you get time I would sooo appreciate your input!!!   https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/kidding-supply-list-kidding-notes.35939/


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Dax looks like a clover on the ones head?


----------



## Daxigait

Oops Hazel


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Morning Michael!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Mornin Beautiful


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Hello Mr. B, Whites, Dax, Dan, Sweets, Kristin, Raz and I really miss seeing who is on the dang thread!!! grrrrrrrr


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> Morning Michael!



Hello SallyAnn!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

sorry about the marans and the ice Michael, I guess you can set more eggs anytime now!  and I know someone who has darker eggs now too


----------



## Daxigait

Sally Sunshine said:


> Dax looks like a clover on the ones head?


That is lyric.  I never paid attention.  I will look.   It keeps dropping Hazel's picture


----------



## Daxigait

Finally, Hazel


----------



## Sally Sunshine

LOVELY!!!


----------



## Daxigait

Sally, how did your new Bator do?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Daxigait said:


> Well, I do have two broodies sitting side by side Penny my EE that sat last summer and gasp a Heritage RIR!
> Newest editions
> Lyric and Bree
> View attachment 34242
> And Hazel



They're so cute!! 

Morning everybody. 

Sally, about post notifications - there are different ways. One is a little brown box that shows up above your reply box if new messages have been posted. It will say new messages have been posted since you loaded this page (or something like that). View them? If you click view them they should load...hope it works!!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Did you get the link I posted Dax?
I dont get this site?  it looked like it posted way back in this thread.  still trying to figure out where it puts posts!


----------



## Daxigait

Sally Sunshine said:


> LOVELY!!!


 Thanks.  She is a half sister to one of our bucks out of a Goldthwaite sire.  I am looking forward to crossing them.  He throws tall long babies and his great conformation/structure.  Together that should be awesome if I can get a doe to then take to my other line.


----------



## Daxigait

Sally Sunshine said:


> Did you get the link I posted Dax?
> I dont get this site?  it looked like it posted way back in this thread.  still trying to figure out where it puts posts!


I saw it, but I am with you it is weird.  I will try to get and copy it to read later like you told me


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Daxigait said:


> Sally, how did your new Bator do?


  I am not impressed with its turning abilities at all.  I need to take a video of its turning and see what yall think.  and I noticed the cam doesnt reach the bottom of the eggs, ALTHOUGH the last serama hatch did well.  so we will see with the next batch.  



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> They're so cute!!
> 
> Morning everybody.
> 
> Sally, about post notifications - there are different ways. One is a little brown box that shows up above your reply box if new messages have been posted. It will say new messages have been posted since you loaded this page (or something like that). View them? If you click view them they should load...hope it works!!


 I never get that saying that though????


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Sally Sunshine said:


> I am not impressed with its turning abilities at all.  I need to take a video of its turning and see what yall think.  and I noticed the cam doesnt reach the bottom of the eggs, ALTHOUGH the last serama hatch did well.  so we will see with the next batch.
> 
> I never get that saying that though????



Weird...it's not a pop up like BYC had, you only see it down below the last post of the page if there are more posts.


----------



## Daxigait

Would you post it again?  Your right it ran away????


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Daxigait said:


> Thanks.  She is a half sister to one of our bucks out of a Goldthwaite sire.  I am looking forward to crossing them.  He throws tall long babies and his great conformation/structure.  Together that should be awesome if I can get a doe to then take to my other line.


 thats cool!  Cant wait to see what you get!  



Daxigait said:


> I saw it, but I am with you it is weird.  I will try to get and copy it to read later like you told me


  Ok great! thanks tons! and if you can think of anything I need to buy for any reason please let me know! trying to have my supply cab filled just in case! hugs!!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Daxigait said:


> You are seriously  pushing points for 'nice' replies


Hi dax!!



Daxigait said:


> Well, I do have two broodies sitting side by side Penny my EE that sat last summer and gasp a Heritage RIR!
> Newest editions
> Lyric and Bree
> View attachment 34242
> And Hazel


They're gorgeous.



Sally Sunshine said:


> Hello Mr. B, Whites, Dax, Dan, Sweets, Kristin, Raz and I really miss seeing who is on the dang thread!!! grrrrrrrr


Hi sunshine, how are you this lovely warm morning?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Kid was outside yesterday morning and sent me this pic, she said she tried for ten mintutes to get a pic of the white goopy stuff coming out of pheebes privates but she kept running away from her lol. still no kids and ligaments still hard.....


----------



## Daxigait

MikeLM said:


> The sad thing is I have an unused one.


Double sorry.  Boy now you really need to hide.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/kidding-supply-list-kidding-notes.35939/


----------



## Daxigait

Sally Sunshine said:


> Kid was outside yesterday morning and sent me this pic, she said she tried for ten mintutes to get a pic of the white goopy stuff coming out of pheebes privates but she kept running away from her lol. still no kids and ligaments still hard.....


I found with my first couple that I was a month early.  In other words add three or four weeks to when you think she looks ready


----------



## Sally Sunshine

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Hi sunshine, how are you this lovely warm morning?


  Hi sweets I think I need a nappy and yourself?


----------



## Sally Sunshine

ha ha!  I am not holding my breath!  I have a video monitor out there with the sound on, if I hear anything weird I can check.  I am hoping she does wait until its warmer and dryer.  This dang rain and cold I cant stand it!!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sally Sunshine said:


> Hi sweets I think I need a nappy and yourself?


A nap would be welcome here as well. 
Snow is finally going away, so I'm happy about that....


----------



## Daxigait

Sally Sunshine said:


> ha ha!  I am not holding my breath!  I have a video monitor out there with the sound on, if I hear anything weird I can check.  I am hoping she does wait until its warmer and dryer.  This dang rain and cold I cant stand it!!!


Yes, and rainy wet ground and goats especially kids is not good as you know.
Did you see I have two broodies even a HRIR?  That is what I get for complaining about not having any


----------



## Daxigait

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> A nap would be welcome here as well.
> Snow is finally going away, so I'm happy about that....


So are you getting green?  How are the chickies?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Daxigait said:


> So are you getting green?  How are the chickies?


Yes, sort of. 

Chickens are doing well. Unfortunately, Jace's pen nearly flooded, and that was the only other pen I had.... So she's in the feed box now. At least it's dry.

The indoor pens have Chrissy and the 3 youngest chicks in them.... Outdoor one, the nice one, has the 7 older chicks in it..... So I'm out of space, and I have ducks coming in 2 weeks. This is me downsizing. 

Gotta hurry on the new coop.... And get those extras gone....


----------



## Auroradream26

MikeLM said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Bad day here, someone forgot to close up the coop last night. Three Marans missing, One decapitated Icelandic in the run.



I'm so sorry


----------



## Daxigait

Has Kajira updated us?  I didn't read back


----------



## Daxigait

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Yes, sort of.
> 
> Chickens are doing well. Unfortunately, Jace's pen nearly flooded, and that was the only other pen I had.... So she's in the feed box now. At least it's dry.
> 
> The indoor pens have Chrissy and the 3 youngest chicks in them.... Outdoor one, the nice one, has the 7 older chicks in it..... So I'm out of space, and I have ducks coming in 2 weeks. This is me downsizing.
> 
> Gotta hurry on the new coop.... And get those extras gone....


I have a bunch headed to the poultry swap the first Saturday in June.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Daxigait said:


> I have a bunch headed to the poultry swap the first Saturday in June.


Take one or ten of mine as well.


----------



## Fire Ant Farm

Good morning! I seem to have messed up multi quote somehow and lost all of them. 

Thanks for the coffee, Duckling! I was missing it. (Using that mug IRL right now). 
Mike, sorry about the losses.  Definitely suggest putting in that automatic door ASAP - I don't know what I'd do without mine. 
Dax, great to see you. Beautiful goats!
Banti, sorry about the flooding (but hey, it's not snow!)
Sally - Hi! I need a nap, too. Already. I'm thinking that maybe I didn't have a restful night (though I don't recall). Been reading about chiggers. 

I see that brown banner - "Messages have been posted since you loaded the page. View them?" (I do sort of wish it would be fixed at the bottom so you can always see it, rather than have to scroll to the bottom, but that may be a minor point). 

I'd better get going. Have a great day, all! 

- Ant Farm


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Fire Ant Farm said:


> Good morning! I seem to have messed up multi quote somehow and lost all of them.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee, Duckling! I was missing it. (Using that mug IRL right now).
> Mike, sorry about the losses.  Definitely suggest putting in that automatic door ASAP - I don't know what I'd do without mine.
> Dax, great to see you. Beautiful goats!
> Banti, sorry about the flooding (but hey, it's not snow!)
> Sally - Hi! I need a nap, too. Already. I'm thinking that maybe I didn't have a restful night (though I don't recall). Been reading about chiggers.
> 
> I see that brown banner - "Messages have been posted since you loaded the page. View them?" (I do sort of wish it would be fixed at the bottom so you can always see it, rather than have to scroll to the bottom, but that may be a minor point).
> 
> I'd better get going. Have a great day, all!
> 
> - Ant Farm


Well, it WAS snow, yesterday morning... But it melted...


----------



## MikeLM

Sally Sunshine said:


> sorry about the marans and the ice Michael, I guess you can set more eggs anytime now!  and I know someone who has darker eggs now too



Thanks you. I have 7 Icelandic incubating right now, considering setting more. Well, also have broodies, probably just give them Icelandic eggs. 



Daxigait said:


> View attachment 34245
> Finally, Hazel



Pretty!



Sally Sunshine said:


> Kid was outside yesterday morning and sent me this pic, she said she tried for ten mintutes to get a pic of the white goopy stuff coming out of pheebes privates but she kept running away from her lol. still no kids and ligaments still hard.....







Daxigait said:


> Double sorry.  Boy now you really need to hide.







Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Yes, sort of.
> 
> Chickens are doing well. Unfortunately, Jace's pen nearly flooded, and that was the only other pen I had.... So she's in the feed box now. At least it's dry.
> 
> The indoor pens have Chrissy and the 3 youngest chicks in them.... Outdoor one, the nice one, has the 7 older chicks in it..... So I'm out of space, and I have ducks coming in 2 weeks. This is me downsizing.
> 
> Gotta hurry on the new coop.... And get those extras gone....



Sounds like you do need that new coop! 



Auroradream26 said:


> I'm so sorry



Thank you.


Daxigait said:


> Has Kajira updated us?  I didn't read back



She was on the first few days, haven't heard from her lately though. 



Fire Ant Farm said:


> Good morning! I seem to have messed up multi quote somehow and lost all of them.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee, Duckling! I was missing it. (Using that mug IRL right now).
> Mike, sorry about the losses.  Definitely suggest putting in that automatic door ASAP - I don't know what I'd do without mine.
> Dax, great to see you. Beautiful goats!
> Banti, sorry about the flooding (but hey, it's not snow!)
> Sally - Hi! I need a nap, too. Already. I'm thinking that maybe I didn't have a restful night (though I don't recall). Been reading about chiggers.
> 
> I see that brown banner - "Messages have been posted since you loaded the page. View them?" (I do sort of wish it would be fixed at the bottom so you can always see it, rather than have to scroll to the bottom, but that may be a minor point).
> 
> I'd better get going. Have a great day, all!
> 
> - Ant Farm



Thank you, I hear you on getting the automatic door onto this coop.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Mike, I didn't close up the chickens last night either. They're all okay, though, thank goodness. I thought I remembered closing them up, but I guess not...


----------



## NaJoBeLe

Morning all,  Hope everyone is doing well.

@Sally Sunshine
 for the goat babies.
Also struggling with the new format, I haven't figured out how to get notified of new post either.  Also had issues with the emails you mentioned.  The watch/unwatch thread trick worked for that.

@MikeLM Sorry about the ones you lost.  I was thinking about you yesterday while watching Justin Rhodes American Farm Tour on you tube.  He visited a farm with a flock of Icelandics.  I'm somewaht addicted to his videos and Joel Salatin. 

@Fire Ant Farm He also went to the guys farm with the Stress free tractor plans you use. 

@Duckling and Spider  thank you for the java

@Daxigait Goat pics are amazing and I agree with Sally.  The one has a clover print.

FIL shot at the fox this past wed and swears he missed.  Haven't caught it on camera since though.  Seems kinda odd since I was getting mult pics a day all different times for a week straight leading up to that.  Don't trust it enough to go back to free ranging yet but seems like a step in the right direction.  Got some replacements for the ones I lost.  Most noteably is a neat little RIR/Silky mix with blue cheeks.  Her name is Diva and so far is fitting the name.  Also got another mixed layer and 3 BO that are about 2 months old.  As far as quarantine goes they can stay together as long as they get along correct?  They all came from the same guy and are getting along fine.  I know the 2 laying age had previuosly been together but I think the littles were separate.


----------



## Razadia

Morning!


MikeLM said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Bad day here, someone forgot to close up the coop last night. Three Marans missing, One decapitated Icelandic in the run.


 I'm sorry Mike. Blu didn't close up my pen right last night and all 4 were out this morning.


----------



## Akrnaf2

Razadia said:


> Morning!
> I'm sorry Mike. Blu didn't close up my pen right last night and all 4 were out this morning.


Whay don't you in the new BYC?


----------



## Razadia

Akrnaf2 said:


> Whay don't you in the new BYC?


 I have no idea.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

TJChickens said:


> I have enough horses to go around, just send your address and I'll send a couple over! You want extra large, large, medium, small or extra small?


 i want them all!!!



Sally Sunshine said:


> I still cant get in it so dont think it matters, its not a safe site yet, so browsers wont let people unless they go in and allow them to.  I am not trusting it yet. plus I locked myself out too many password attempts


 LOL, i had to reset my password, wouldnt let me in



TJChickens said:


> View attachment 33869 Here's your small horse


 



TJChickens said:


> View attachment 33879 Here's a medium for you. 14.2 hh, not gaited but floats.
> View attachment 33883 And an extra small. About 2 feet tall.


  i love them all!! 



TJChickens said:


> Take your pick, Gypsy Vanner or Shire cross....
> View attachment 33905 View attachment 33906 View attachment 33907


   so pretty!!!!!



TJChickens said:


> I have a soft spot for horses! (obviously!)


 lol, i think you have a soft spot for most animals! 



TJChickens said:


> 19 if you count the donkey and miniature mule.


 Ahhh!!!! i want a mini donkey!!!



MikeLM said:


> @mustangrooster @DwayneNLiz
> 
> Moose and Moose-a-bator
> 
> View attachment 33982
> 
> Brooders Must have windows for Moose:
> 
> View attachment 33985View attachment 33986View attachment 33987View attachment 33988


  love moose!! hes so cute!!



Sally Sunshine said:


> *oh & all you lovely Mothers, *
> *May your bottles of *
> *Wine & Liquors always be bottomless!  *


  yes please!!!



Razadia said:


> I love Vanners. I've always wanted one, but they're out of my price range.
> My mom is still afraid of horses.  But StarBuck was a special case. He would have died if I hadn't talked my parents into letting me get him. When they say free horses aren't free, they mean it. It was rough and expensive getting him back to a healthy weight. I was 15 when we got him and I put a lot of work into turning him back into the horse I remembered him to be. Now he's just my ornery old man.  He's retired from riding, but he occasionally gets jealous and wants a small child on his back.


 he's adorable!! i read your story about saving him, very nice of you 



kwhites634 said:


> I think I managed to figure out how to get access here; all by my lonesome, even. Now I'm off to do a total readback.


 lol, have fun!!



Ashley Mack said:


> Question: I just gave three two-day-old chicks to my speckled sussex (she has been broody for a week and frequently goes broody on me) I haven't seen them come out at all yet, and I only hear one little chick cheeping when I go to check. I'm nervous the other one or two died in the night, and I've never done this before. I tried to lure her out with treats but no dice. Should I make her move to check and see if there are any dead ones in there? Or leave them alone. I'll be gone all day tomorrow for work and I'm nervous.


 update??



MikeLM said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Bad day here, someone forgot to close up the coop last night. Three Marans missing, One decapitated Icelandic in the run.


 so sorry!! 



Daxigait said:


> Well, I do have two broodies sitting side by side Penny my EE that sat last summer and gasp a Heritage RIR!
> Newest editions
> Lyric and Bree
> View attachment 34242
> And Hazel


aww they are so cute! ar they the ones you got super cheap??



Sally Sunshine said:


> Hello Mr. B, Whites, Dax, Dan, Sweets, Kristin, Raz and I really miss seeing who is on the dang thread!!! grrrrrrrr


 i think we all miss it but Rob is trying to get us one



Sally Sunshine said:


> Kid was outside yesterday morning and sent me this pic, she said she tried for ten mintutes to get a pic of the white goopy stuff coming out of pheebes privates but she kept running away from her lol. still no kids and ligaments still hard.....


  babies soon!!!!


Daxigait said:


> Has Kajira updated us?  I didn't read back


 not yet



NaJoBeLe said:


> Morning all,  Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> FIL shot at the fox this past wed and swears he missed.  Haven't caught it on camera since though.  Seems kinda odd since I was getting mult pics a day all different times for a week straight leading up to that.  Don't trust it enough to go back to free ranging yet but seems like a step in the right direction.  Got some replacements for the ones I lost.  Most noteably is a neat little RIR/Silky mix with blue cheeks.  Her name is Diva and so far is fitting the name.  Also got another mixed layer and 3 BO that are about 2 months old.  As far as quarantine goes they can stay together as long as they get along correct?  They all came from the same guy and are getting along fine.  I know the 2 laying age had previuosly been together but I think the littles were separate.


  hope the FIL got the fox!! and that bird sounds cute! where are our pictures??



Razadia said:


> Morning!
> I'm sorry Mike. Blu didn't close up my pen right last night and all 4 were out this morning.


  so sorry!!!


----------



## kwhites634

Duckling and Spider said:


> I think anyone that knows me understands this.
> I am super excited to have Duckling all day tomorrow!


I thought you already had her all day long, unless you didn't have her at all once in a while.


----------



## Daxigait

DwayneNLiz said:


> i want them all!!!
> 
> LOL, i had to reset my password, wouldnt let me in
> 
> 
> 
> i love them all!!
> 
> so pretty!!!!!
> 
> lol, i think you have a soft spot for most animals!
> 
> Ahhh!!!! i want a mini donkey!!!
> 
> love moose!! hes so cute!!
> 
> yes please!!!
> 
> he's adorable!! i read your story about saving him, very nice of you
> 
> lol, have fun!!
> 
> update??
> 
> so sorry!!
> 
> aww they are so cute! ar they the ones you got super cheap??
> 
> i think we all miss it but Rob is trying to get us one
> 
> babies soon!!!!
> not yet
> 
> hope the FIL got the fox!! and that bird sounds cute! where are our pictures??
> 
> so sorry!!!


No those two are registered Nubians and not cheap.
@TJChickens I could go for the medium horse


----------



## Daxigait

How do you tag someone?


----------



## NaJoBeLe

put @ and start typing the username.  it will fill in once you start it and then click the person you want to tag.  took me a bit to figure out.
thank you @Duckling and Spider


----------



## NaJoBeLe

As requested.  Pics of Diva.  not the best picture but the only one I have so far.


----------



## TJChickens

Daxigait said:


> No those two are registered Nubians and not cheap.
> @TJChickens I could go for the medium horse


You can have Bailey!


----------



## Daxigait

TJChickens said:


> You can have Bailey!
> View attachment 34291


Gaited?


----------



## Daxigait

I am a little spoiled as a Peruvian Paso owner.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TJ, Bailey is gorgeous.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Daxigait said:


> I am a little spoiled as a Peruvian Paso owner.


Once you go gaited, you never go back.


----------



## Daxigait

I agree Bailey is gorgeous. @TJChickens


----------



## Daxigait

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Once you go gaited, you never go back.


True, it is not only how smooth they are, but generally they have easier dispositions even when they're hot.


----------



## TJChickens

@DwayneNLiz 
  One mini mule coming right over!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

TJChickens said:


> @DwayneNLiz View attachment 34292 View attachment 34293 One mini mule coming right over!





Do you have something for me? Pretty please??


----------



## TJChickens

Daxigait said:


> I agree Bailey is gorgeous. @TJChickens


Thank you, come get him!


----------



## TJChickens

Sure


TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Do you have something for me? Pretty please??


Sure.  What size or color would you like and I'll see what I have!


----------



## Daxigait

@DwayneNLiz The extra large wintec Pro Stock saddle is finally here in the extra large. I should get mine this week. I have to sell a cow, but if it fits it will be worth it.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

TJChickens said:


> Sure
> 
> Sure.  What size or color would you like and I'll see what I have!



Yay! Medium size horse, any color.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TJ, got any palominos? I have a soft spot for them.


----------



## TJChickens

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Yay! Medium size horse, any color.


How about Ashley?


----------



## TJChickens

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> TJ, got any palominos? I have a soft spot for them.


Sure, I have Breezie, my painting horse, and Freddie, my stallion.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TJChickens said:


> Sure, I have Breezie, my painting horse, and Freddie, my stallion.
> View attachment 34300 View attachment 34301


 

That's it. I'm moving in.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

TJChickens said:


> How about Ashley?
> View attachment 34299



Thank you, she'll work just great!! 



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> That's it. I'm moving in.



Take me with you!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Thank you, she'll work just great!!
> 
> 
> 
> Take me with you!


Long as you aren't competing for the palominos. They're MINE.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Long as you aren't competing for the palominos. They're MINE.



Can't you share just a _leetle_ bit?? 

Fine, fine! You can have them. Just take me with you!!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Fine, fine! You can have them. Just take me with you!!


That's better. Sure, fine...


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> That's better. Sure, fine...



Believe me, if there was another way to go I'd take it. Selfish.


----------



## TJChickens

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Believe me, if there was another way to go I'd take it. Selfish.




Bring that cute calf with you!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Believe me, if there was another way to go I'd take it. Selfish.


Watch it, young missy, or I might leave you somewhere in the Yukon and take ALL the horses for myself.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

NaJoBeLe said:


> As requested.  Pics of Diva.  not the best picture but the only one I have so far.
> 
> View attachment 34290


 aww cute! and your son is getting so big!
hey, whats the car behind him? 



TJChickens said:


> You can have Bailey!
> View attachment 34291


  



TJChickens said:


> @DwayneNLiz View attachment 34292 View attachment 34293 One mini mule coming right over!


   i love him!!



Daxigait said:


> @DwayneNLiz The extra large wintec Pro Stock saddle is finally here in the extra large. I should get mine this week. I have to sell a cow, but if it fits it will be worth it.


 AWESOME!!!! it will be so worth it!!!



TJChickens said:


> Sure, I have Breezie, my painting horse, and Freddie, my stallion.
> View attachment 34300 View attachment 34301


  !!

how many ponies do you have? lol
any morgans?


----------



## NaJoBeLe

@DwayneNLiz 
Thank you.
64 Dodge Dart-- Purchased in 69 by my grandfather and eventually handed down to me.  She runs but needs a total restore that I unfortunately can't find the time or money for.  Best I recall you have a mustang or was it a camaro??  Depending on the venue getting those two confused could be grounds for fighting but seeing as how I'm a Dodge guy it don't phase me.


----------



## MikeLM

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Mike, I didn't close up the chickens last night either. They're all okay, though, thank goodness. I thought I remembered closing them up, but I guess not...



Oh no, glad your flock was ok.



NaJoBeLe said:


> Morning all,  Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> @Sally Sunshine
> for the goat babies.
> Also struggling with the new format, I haven't figured out how to get notified of new post either.  Also had issues with the emails you mentioned.  The watch/unwatch thread trick worked for that.
> 
> @MikeLM Sorry about the ones you lost.  I was thinking about you yesterday while watching Justin Rhodes American Farm Tour on you tube.  He visited a farm with a flock of Icelandics.  I'm somewaht addicted to his videos and Joel Salatin.
> 
> @Fire Ant Farm He also went to the guys farm with the Stress free tractor plans you use.
> 
> @Duckling and Spider  thank you for the java
> 
> @Daxigait Goat pics are amazing and I agree with Sally.  The one has a clover print.
> 
> FIL shot at the fox this past wed and swears he missed.  Haven't caught it on camera since though.  Seems kinda odd since I was getting mult pics a day all different times for a week straight leading up to that.  Don't trust it enough to go back to free ranging yet but seems like a step in the right direction.  Got some replacements for the ones I lost.  Most noteably is a neat little RIR/Silky mix with blue cheeks.  Her name is Diva and so far is fitting the name.  Also got another mixed layer and 3 BO that are about 2 months old.  As far as quarantine goes they can stay together as long as they get along correct?  They all came from the same guy and are getting along fine.  I know the 2 laying age had previuosly been together but I think the littles were separate.



Thanks, I'll have to look up the video. I hope your fox troubles are over, would be nice o have the body to no for certain though.



Razadia said:


> Morning!
> I'm sorry Mike. Blu didn't close up my pen right last night and all 4 were out this morning.



Thanks. Maybe we all need to start reminding each other.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

MikeLM said:


> Oh no, glad your flock was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Maybe we all need to start reminding each other.


Good idea.

I haven't forgotten to close up the flock in well over a year... Funny that we all forgot on the same day..


----------



## DwayneNLiz

NaJoBeLe said:


> @DwayneNLiz
> Thank you.
> 64 Dodge Dart-- Purchased in 69 by my grandfather and eventually handed down to me.  She runs but needs a total restore that I unfortunately can't find the time or money for.  Best I recall you have a mustang or was it a camaro??  Depending on the venue getting those two confused could be grounds for fighting but seeing as how I'm a Dodge guy it don't phase me.


 LOL no worries here! its my husbands camaro, he is actually talking about selling it so we can buy a bigger farm ( ) i like Darts! thats really awesome that you have it a great way to connect with your grandfather, imagine the stories that car could tell

i am not a chevy or ford or dodge girl, i just like them all
but i REALLY want a trans am


----------



## campingshaws

Found the secret scovy clutch! What should I do?


----------



## Phage

????you need to ask????


----------



## MikeLM

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Good idea.
> 
> I haven't forgotten to close up the flock in well over a year... Funny that we all forgot on the same day..



I can see the coop from my desk I'm sitting at in the evening, I watch for them all to go in so I can close it up. Not sure what happened to my brain last night.


----------



## MikeLM

campingshaws said:


> Found the secret scovy clutch! What should I do?
> 
> View attachment 34321 View attachment 34322



SET ALL THE EGGS!


----------



## TJChickens

DwayneNLiz said:


> aww cute! and your son is getting so big!
> hey, whats the car behind him?
> 
> 
> 
> i love him!!
> 
> AWESOME!!!! it will be so worth it!!!
> 
> !!
> 
> how many ponies do you have? lol
> any morgans?


19 in all. 6 are the Chincoteagues.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

TJChickens said:


> 19 in all. 6 are the Chincoteagues.


you have chicoteagues??!?!?!?!? I love them!!! Some day i will get to visit when they do the drive and auction


----------



## Daxigait

TJChickens said:


> 19 in all. 6 are the Chincoteagues.


All I know about them is the book I read as a kid about Misty.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

TJChickens said:


> Bring that cute calf with you!



No worries, I couldn't leave her behind! Her pregnant mama comes too.



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Watch it, young missy, or I might leave you somewhere in the Yukon and take ALL the horses for myself.



Fine, no complaining til we get there. Then you're stuck. 



TJChickens said:


> 19 in all. 6 are the Chincoteagues.



Chincoteagues?!?!  



Daxigait said:


> All I know about them is the book I read as a kid about Misty.



I devoured that whole series years ago. Lol


----------



## TJChickens

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> No worries, I couldn't leave her behind! Her pregnant mama comes too.
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, no complaining til we get there. Then you're stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Chincoteagues?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> I devoured that whole series years ago. Lol


Pregnant momma cow! Yes! Really missing fresh milk!


----------



## NaJoBeLe

Umm Knock Knock!  Where's everyone at?  I only had a page and a half readback, and doesnt appear as any of the usuals are here this morning.  BYC isn't back up till hopefully later today or did I miss something.


----------



## NaJoBeLe

Morning @Duckling and Spider I guess your here somewhere, just told me you liked my posting.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

NaJoBeLe said:


> put @ and start typing the username.  it will fill in once you start it and then click the person you want to tag.  took me a bit to figure out.
> thank you @Duckling and Spider





NaJoBeLe said:


> Umm Knock Knock!  Where's everyone at?  I only had a page and a half readback, and doesnt appear as any of the usuals are here this morning.  BYC isn't back up till hopefully later today or did I miss something.


I was just about to tell you. Us GFMs are allowed to invite people we like to the new site!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Oh!  I'm inviting you. Let me find the link to make it easier for you.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

http://209.222.104.187/threads/welcome-to-the-new-byc.1173244/page-57#post-18464985


----------



## NaJoBeLe

Duckling and Spider said:


> Oh!  I'm inviting you. Let me find the link to make it easier for you.







Duckling and Spider said:


> http://209.222.104.187/threads/welcome-to-the-new-byc.1173244/page-57#post-18464985



My firewall won't let me go until the site is secure.  Hmm guess I will see y'all this afternoon.


----------



## MikeLM

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

NaJoBeLe said:


> Umm Knock Knock!  Where's everyone at?  I only had a page and a half readback, and doesnt appear as any of the usuals are here this morning.  BYC isn't back up till hopefully later today or did I miss something.


----------



## NaJoBeLe

MikeLM said:


> Good morning everyone!


Morning Mike.  Hope you are doing well.  Been a light crowd so far this morning.


----------



## NaJoBeLe

Turtle Rock Farm said:


>





Morning Banti.  Was I really that early, glad to see the usuals showing up.  Thought I was gonna be all alone for a bit.  I might not comment often but I'm here and reading the post.


----------



## MikeLM

Turtle Rock Farm said:


>



Hello TRF sweets! 



NaJoBeLe said:


> Morning Mike.  Hope you are doing well.  Been a light crowd so far this morning.



Hi Nathan! Yes, quiet here.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

NaJoBeLe said:


> Umm Knock Knock!  Where's everyone at?  I only had a page and a half readback, and doesnt appear as any of the usuals are here this morning.  BYC isn't back up till hopefully later today or did I miss something.


LOL
we're back HOME!!!


----------



## kwhites634

Turtle Rock Farm said:


>


I'm still trying to get my account straightened out


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

NaJoBeLe said:


> Morning Banti.  Was I really that early, glad to see the usuals showing up.  Thought I was gonna be all alone for a bit.  I might not comment often but I'm here and reading the post.


We're all over at the new site now. 



MikeLM said:


> Hello TRF sweets!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nathan! Yes, quiet here.


Hiii Mike mike mike


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

kwhites634 said:


> I'm still trying to get my account straightened out


I saw you have another acct now.... I hope it starts working soon.


----------



## kwhites634

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I saw you have another acct now.... I hope it starts working soon.


Yeah, me too....frustrating


----------



## NaJoBeLe

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> We're all over at the new site now.
> 
> 
> Hiii Mike mike mike



The new site only has the one thread open correct?  I went to it on mobile to make sure I could log in but can't sit on my phone all day.  Hopefully once it goes live it will be secure and the firewall on my work computer will let me get to it.  If im here it's open in the background, at home I'm typically mobile but on wifi.


----------



## NaJoBeLe

DwayneNLiz said:


> LOL
> we're back HOME!!!



Soon enough I will be as well.  Gonna wander for a bit and eventaully find my way home.  Let's see what I can learn about Bison since I'm here and not there.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

sorry we are told to check to be sure all our articles and threads posts pms are all on the new site before the old is shut down and it will take some time for those of us that have quite a bit of stuff to be sure is over der


----------



## Daxigait

Sally Sunshine said:


> sorry we are told to check to be sure all our articles and threads posts pms are all on the new site before the old is shut down and it will take some time for those of us that have quite a bit of stuff to be sure is over der


That sounds like a lot of work 

Good morning!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

NaJoBeLe said:


> The new site only has the one thread open correct?  I went to it on mobile to make sure I could log in but can't sit on my phone all day.  Hopefully once it goes live it will be secure and the firewall on my work computer will let me get to it.  If im here it's open in the background, at home I'm typically mobile but on wifi.


No, it's all open. Shoot Nifty a PM if you can't get in... Did you try resetting your password?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

NaJoBeLe said:


> The new site only has the one thread open correct?  I went to it on mobile to make sure I could log in but can't sit on my phone all day.  Hopefully once it goes live it will be secure and the firewall on my work computer will let me get to it.  If im here it's open in the background, at home I'm typically mobile but on wifi.



all threads are open
and the domain name should be back by 2p et, so maybe after then your firewall will let you in, but by then the old site will be long gone


----------



## kwhites634

Lockjaw city!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

kwhites634 said:


> Lockjaw city!


sorry i am working, kinda


----------



## kwhites634

That a terrible way to spend your time


----------



## DwayneNLiz

i agree completely


----------



## Duckling and Spider

kwhites634 said:


> Lockjaw city!


----------



## kwhites634

Sally Sunshine said:


> sorry we are told to check to be sure all our articles and threads posts pms are all on the new site before the old is shut down and it will take some time for those of us that have quite a bit of stuff to be sure is over der


Hello, Darlin'


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

TJChickens said:


> Pregnant momma cow! Yes! Really missing fresh milk!



Well, she's dry now, so we're missing it too! I can't wait to be out and milking twice a day again.


----------



## Heather Feather

Razadia said:


> The barring is from whichever parent was a Dom. He's not the brightest bird I've ever had. He'll probably get replaced with a CCL or whatever roo I get from the EHAL chicks. I still don't know if I should sell him or eat him. My mom's dog, Jasper, hates him and only him. Jasper grew up with chickens and he's never been aggressive with them, but there is something about Brick that he doesn't like.



Let me know if you need a rooster!  HAHA!  I have a big, beautiful Lavender Orpington and he needs a new home!  Also, I think out of my classroom hatch, only 2 are females!



Duckling and Spider said:


> You are meeting Heather soon. But you are going to probably meet me too.  I'm sorry.





Dan26552 said:


>



We are?!?!  When!?!



MikeLM said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Bad day here, someone forgot to close up the coop last night. Three Marans missing, One decapitated Icelandic in the run.



Sorry about your losses.



Daxigait said:


> Well, I do have two broodies sitting side by side Penny my EE that sat last summer and gasp a Heritage RIR!
> Newest editions
> Lyric and Bree
> View attachment 34242
> And Hazel



They are so beautiful!  I love their long ears!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Heather Feather said:


> We are?!?! When!?!


In the next few weeks. When your mini-me asks for a hutch. 


Heather Feather said:


> Let me know if you need a rooster! HAHA! I have a big, beautiful Lavender Orpington and he needs a new home! Also, I think out of my classroom hatch, only 2 are females!


You are up to two? And do you wish to share why you are rehoming him?


----------



## MikeLM

Heather Feather said:


> Let me know if you need a rooster!  HAHA!  I have a big, beautiful Lavender Orpington and he needs a new home!  Also, I think out of my classroom hatch, only 2 are females!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are?!?!  When!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your losses.
> 
> 
> 
> They are so beautiful!  I love their long ears!



Thank you, Heather.


----------



## Dan26552

Duckling and Spider said:


> In the next few weeks. When your mini-me asks for a hutch.
> 
> You are up to two? And do you wish to share why you are rehoming him?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Dan26552 said:


>


I got mini-me all worked up last night. :


----------



## Dan26552

Nice


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I thought so!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm




----------



## Dan26552

Turtle Rock Farm said:


>


----------



## Farmer Connie

Akrnaf2 said:


> *"Akrnaf2 Chillin' with the herd"*
> *That what is written under my Avatar *
> *I prefer this:
> Akrnaf2 "Chillin' the herd"
> View attachment 33252 *


hi benny!


----------



## Farmer Connie

Duckling and Spider said:


> Congrats! The stuck stuff will probably come off by itself.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Poultry...


----------



## Farmer Connie

MikeLM said:


> Hello TRF sweets!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nathan! Yes, quiet here.


hi mike


----------



## Farmer Connie

kwhites634 said:


> Yeah, me too....frustrating


top of the morn whites


----------



## Farmer Connie

DwayneNLiz said:


> LOL
> we're back HOME!!!


hey liz


----------



## Farmer Connie

Daxigait said:


> I agree Bailey is gorgeous. @TJChickens


----------



## Farmer Connie

Sally Sunshine said:


> thats cool! Cant wait to see what you get!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Pssstt, Connie, this isn't BYC...


----------



## Farmer Connie

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Pssstt, Connie, this isn't BYC...


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Duckling and Spider

@Farmer Connie Why can’t I PM you?


----------



## Farmer Connie

Duckling and Spider said:


> @Farmer Connie Why can’t I PM you?


I had my settings set to followers only. I just changed it to members. It should work now.
I think on BYC I have it on followers only. I was getting tons of PMs from newbies that didn't know to post conversations in the open forums. So if need to PM me on the bird site, you will need to go to my detail pop up and click follow.

Glad to see you're still kicking around. It's just me and Daddio @ the house now. LONG STORY.. geeeeze. Papa bear had a melt down and the natives relocated. I have a lot more time for the forums now. Not full time babysitting while farming. It was wearing me thin.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I won’t be back there for a while. Someone got very personal, and I’ve never even spoken to them! When it went beyond what I told two members in PM about, I had to leave to avoid more nightmares and panic attacks. As long as they don’t discover this site, I’m fine.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

The kiddos are gone? Awesome! You have your house back!!!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I went tubing for the first time this past weekend. I haven’t been in the water since I was thin. Being obese makes it interesting! 
Meanwhile, my mother and her sister went to an orchard. The 16+ pound bag of Honey Crisps they picked up for me were not good! Several were all mush. I found worm holes and several worms in others. They don’t sell ground apples. I’m disgusted they sold these!
Different apples.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Raisins in the bottom.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Duckling and Spider said:


> The kiddos are gone? Awesome! You have your house back!!!




They packed up last Friday night. DH had a blow out with DIL and her cats. It wasn't pretty. They have an apartment now across town. I'm surprised DH made it this long. 
It was for the better I suppose.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Duckling and Spider said:


>


Give them to me!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

The chickens and ducks are not into them.  Though the skunks seem to be liking them.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Duckling and Spider said:


> The chickens and ducks are not into them.  Though the skunks seem to be liking them.





 Well that "stinks"
.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Only in Florida I tell ya!
The Sun out. The Sun is bright. Very few clouds. Not even overcast. LIGHTNING just struck. The flash and thunder about made me wet myself. KRAZY


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## Duckling and Spider

I spit out mouthwash, and it splashed into my eye. Went to my room, and shut the door on my fingers. I walked past the vanity, and the two sided mirror attacked me!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I understand I’m talking to myself.  I’m used to it. 
From what I understand, the survival rate is low because if one head smells like prey, the other will eat it.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule

Way up there, the small horse, is that a freaking miniature cremello? If so, HOW MUCH DO YOU WANT FOR HIM!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Hello mother 
Hello father! 
I am writing...


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------

